# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  My Little Pony: The Staff of Truth (OOC Thread V)

## Emmerlaus

The Staff: Tales of two sisters and their workslavesWe are using the RiM S4 roleplay system

Through one way or another, you all have been employed by a strange old wizard to watch over the future rulers of Equestria. The days to come will be hard and Challenge, but since when was raising a Children anything but that. Only through working together do you all hope to survive the Dawn and the Dusk. 
Well have fun kiddos, time to go back and break the fabric of reality. 

*Table: Characters*
Player
Character
Role

cavalieredraghi
Saffron Black
Butler

DaOldeWolf
Bubble Guard
Bodyguard

Emmerlaus
Sugar Rush
Chef

Emperor Ing
Tailwind
Maid

igordragonian
Deepwood
Ranger

Dexam
Clarity
Glassworker

Ishimi
Alexcanter Fretella
Butler

DualShadow
Astral Glimmer
Night Guard




Starry Sky:

Character Sheet

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=445





NPC Sheet


======

Tea Agony


Money Bags

 Charcoal Knight 

Cornucopia

Night Shift
*Spoiler: Character Profiles*
Show



*Spoiler: Sweet Echo sheet*
Show



Name: Sweet Echo
Race: Bat Pony
Colors: Blue coat, orange mane and eyes+freckles and hop earring'
Guiding Element: Laughter
Fatal Flaw: Michviouse/curiouse.


Body:2
Fortitude:35
Heart:3
Valor: 1
Will:25
Mind:1

Edges: 60/60
-------------
Bits and bobs 5
Echolocation 5
Flight 5
Gifted body 5
Gifted heart 5
Improved gifted heart 15
Skill Training: pick pocketing 5
Speedster 5
Tactical espionage 5
Talented- Charismatic 5
Wing pony 5








*Spoiler: BubbleGuard*
Show


IC Goals: BubbleGuard wants to become a true caster out of concern of the dangers in his own magic for the day he reawakens as a unicorn. He thinks he needs great powers to be able to understand the world around. He also wants to find his own place in the world since he feels rejected. He wants to do something important for the world but doesn't know how to do it.

OOC Goals: As I said before, I want BubbleGuard to become a better pony, capable of working with others and creating relationships of trust. BubbleGuard has many aspects of his personality that need work especially when interacting with others. I also want him to restore bridges with ponies from his past. He needs to challenge his fears and embrace his good qualities so he can finally represent faithfully his element, Honesty.  

Character Personality: BubbleGuard is based on conceptions of a lion (a proud lion and a sacrificial lion). He is usually in a relaxed but smug attitude which can be easily translated as acting as an insensitive jerk. In this state, he can still be helpful and praise others but he would most likely act self centered or prideful. He usually acts like this especially while in control, mostly taking decisions carefully but also likely to let others work if he thinks they might be more appropriate for the job. He is Starswirl right handed man (one of the highest authorities in the castle not to mention one of the most powerful) and takes his job seriously but its reasonable most of the time.  There is another side to him, in this secondary state, he is a lot more vulnerable and humble going through anything he can do to keep those he cares for safe. In this state, he is apologetic and rash which can be detrimental. He even drops the formal speech during this state. In both states, he has a desire to serve and protect, a great amount of curiosity and magic potential, can't tell lies but can speak on technical truths and possesses a good amount of guilt.


*Spoiler: Tailwind*
Show


IC Goals: Tailwind wants to spread happiness and virtue to everypony and all across Equestria. In terms of herself she wants to do everything she can to not be who the Rockefellers were in her fillyhood. She hopes that at least in some way, she has a hoof in making sure ponies like the Rockefellers don't even consider being jerks. The ability to instill these virtues into the future rulers of Equestria is a chance to really make a difference.

OOC Goals: I want to have a fun character! I sometimes feel like my characters are...kinda boring so having a loud, hammy character would just be fun to play!

Personality: Normally, she's loud, proud, and very eager to make herself the center of attention. Not out of any sense of narcissism, but out of a belief that her demeanor can help others feel better. Sort of like pinkie pie except louder and minus the party fixation. However this conceals a sense of insecurity, particularly about her own being a Pegasus. The latter trait came about after a particularly traumatizing experience with a Pegasus royal. When her doubts about her ability as one pony to change the world or somepony reminds her of her heritage, she will become quiet and withdrawn.




*Season 1*
Episode 1: The Start of it All
Episode 2: Character Re-velopment
Episode 3: A Noble Soul
Episode 4: Friendly Little Wars
Episode 5:A Real Treasure
Episode 6: Groundhog Birthday
Eipsode 7: the morning Dreams Come True
Episode 8: Unmarked

----------


## igordragonian

Thumbs up!
Though polishing would help

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Thumbs up!
> Though polishing would help


Yeah, Im thinking of putting link to past threads instead of first episodes... Maybe put Tea Agony character Bio in there too...

I could switch to Sugar Rush in a episode or too though, who knows. I think it would be fun.  :Small Tongue: 

EDIT: I might not do the edit today though... I didnt pack a snack and Im super hungry. Already gnibbed on what was supposed to be my dinner. I'll try to do such edit in the coming days but I feel there is no rush to the edits to be honest.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

no pressure.

But I think we should split the characters to categories-
PC
secondary PC
Absent 
and NPC


also, links to the newer episodes could be useful. 


and on other note, should we try to re-recruit? (even though, they never survived..)

----------


## Emmerlaus

> no pressure.
> 
> But I think we should split the characters to categories-
> PC
> secondary PC
> Absent 
> and NPC
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like we wont get any new recruits that will stick, again... Maybe we should try to recruit on a different website? one more MLP related?  :Small Confused: 

I'll consider your suggestion though for the things to add in first post.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yay! New topic. Thanks for the making and the new title.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

By the way, did any of you watched Rainbow Roadtrip? 
It also helped me to give more feel to void magic in my mind.


Was my update bad? Maybe at it's english?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Was my update bad? Maybe at it's english?


It's not the english, Im just confused. As I said, we wanted to flee now we are cut off... So this mean we have to fight right?

Im not sure what our friend donkey is talking is from. The ceiling has titles, she moved one and is calling for Tailwind?

I feel like they could just recast that spell the next turn or trap us there with the same spell. That Void Magic is just nasty. I feel trapped and with no other choices then fight.

----------


## igordragonian

Maybe I could have explained where Dokobashi is.
But yeah, they most certinaly want to trap you.
And fight seems the most likely option

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Since, Tailwind and BubbleGuard are in kind of a tight spot. I think the one who actually can take an action to help, would be Tea Agony.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Since, Tailwind and BubbleGuard are in kind of a tight spot. I think the one who actually can take an action to help, would be Tea Agony.


Lets not forget Starswirl, the most powerful wizard in Equestria?

Also, I do not know how I should act...  I get the feeling Tiny Hunter and Void Lily should be knocked out since they decided to act against us after all. They must be less difficult to deal with then their captain. Would that be a good idea?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

I understand that at least some of you grew tired of the episode? Make sense. It's been a long episode I guess.
You want me to end the episode here?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I understand that at least some of you grew tired of the episode? Make sense. It's been a long episode I guess.
> You want me to end the episode here?


Not me! Im just... a bit confused about the next step. I understand we cant destroy the lillies, Starswirl doersnt want to act, I being fighting myself to make Tailwind and Celestia get away but now Sweet Echo is trap in the plants?

It feels like our options are limited. Is it my fault for making Silent Thunder reveal is plans ahead of time? 

Should we aim at killing Silent Thunder? That wouldnt be very MLP like... Even knocking him out wont solve our problem in getting away. We dont have a map of the place, we dont know how to escape the room we are trapped in except from the way Tailwind fled...

Its a big math problem for my idiot brain  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

I never said, the lillies can't be destoryed, just that, they have existence of their own.

And listen it's not a puzzle. It's about creativity and growth. Even failure is fine.
There is no wrong nor right soluation. You just need the soluation of the charcters.

I can say what I might have done, if I played Tea Agony, but I don't want to nrrow your imagination
I never meant to be stressful oocly.
I am not killing any of our cast.
Again. It's about the conflict of idealogies, climax of character arcs.
For example, Sweet Echo used to he selfish, and just to take and take- but now, this conflict gave her chance to give and sacrafice.
It's about a story, it's NOT a puzzle. You can't go wrong here.
Failure, just means the character get something else to learn
*Spoiler: But if you really desprate..*
Show


Encourage Starswirl to act. Inspire him, to think outaide the box.
Maybe combine her charisma with Sweet Echo's ability for super magical command effect.
Maybe demand the guards to stop the lillies

And I am making those up as I write.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Thanks for theinspiration... I always forget their is no wrong answers with you as you encourage creativity  :Small Red Face: 

I have not look in the "if your desperate section" and I dont plan to. I have a plan to use one special move of Tea Agony that I never used since the start of the game: the Muse talent gift she has! 

I think Im going to show why shes Starswirl's assistant right here and now! That would be fun!  :Small Tongue: 

PS: Im definitly picking the talent for to get one more dice in combat situation after this though... I think it would be fitting we all get trained for it. Or would that be too OP?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

now that the spirit!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Barely made it. Lets hope it helps even if a tiny bit.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Doing my usual push.  :Small Wink: 

I really my spell helps.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Doing my usual push. 
> 
> I really my spell helps.


Sorry, totally my fault. I posted and had a nice persuasion roll. We should be able to save Sweet Echo.  :Small Wink:

----------


## igordragonian

I think, that to get to the chase scene in time, she will have to teleport.
Even if she somehow know that something wrong

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I think, that to get to the chase scene in time, she will have to teleport.
> Even if she somehow know that something wrong


Darn it! then can you tell me what she see if she fly above? Can she follow Tailwind? Do she see Tailwind turning in the right direction for her to follow?

----------


## igordragonian

No. How? Tailwind is one floor above, and right now, she doesn't have anyway to know, that there are troubles

----------


## Emmerlaus

> No. How? Tailwind is one floor above, and right now, she doesn't have anyway to know, that there are troubles


I think the falling of a few shelves above would have make enough noises to alarm us. 

But fine, I'll edit my post and try to find out what happened above us. That's better? :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

I hate being nay sayer...
Tailwind is a floor above. And I don't think she will notice the noise of few crushed vials in this chaos.
Sorry..

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I hate being nay sayer...
> Tailwind is a floor above. And I don't think she will notice the noise of few crushed vials in this chaos.
> Sorry..


We did notice Tailwind and Celestia go away in THAT very title though? So we CAN do the same, lift it up and try to find Tailwind and Celestia?

----------


## igordragonian

Well, you can, with mix of telekensis and jump very high. But why would you?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Well, you can, with mix of telekensis and jump very high. But why would you?


Because we are seperated from the most important filly in the history of Equestria? In a country about to go in a civil war? With Void user that are super dangerous?

Since the fight is over, we should have a chill in our spine realizing that Celestia is gone and this is not metagaming.

----------


## igordragonian

Ok. That fair enough. But this isn't teleport, so she isn't automaticly join the chase scene

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Ok. That fair enough. But this isn't teleport, so she isn't automaticly join the chase scene


I edited my message. Hope Tailwind return to her "explosive ways" somewhat lol!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Ok. More tan enough time to make a push. What is next?

----------


## igordragonian

I apologize one again. Just wanted to do my best not to derp at this point.
Hope you can imagine it epic, the way I imagine it.

https://youtu.be/yR7xk3Nfruo

https://youtu.be/jcXLBRLNf3w

https://youtu.be/rQghBHY-NeE

https://youtu.be/IYOf5DPBX8I

----------


## Emmerlaus

So basically, the papers talisman trappings is for a brief moment allowed the donkey to escape but now its gone because of the Void influence. We can only fight now I guess... I definitely need more upgrades to Tea Agony. She need more then two spells per episodes.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## igordragonian

They aren't gone. Just dead.
They are still obstable.
Fighting is an option. Yes.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> They aren't gone. Just dead.
> They are still obstable.
> Fighting is an option. Yes.


Dead vegetation crumble are no longer an obstacle or not?

----------


## igordragonian

https://mir-s3-cdn-cf.behance.net/pr...5189d33f20.jpg

a dead forest is still a forest. it might be easier to break and burn

----------


## igordragonian

It's ok if any of you doesn't enoy the episode and want me to finish in next post.
I do try to push forward.. maybe not fast enough?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

We were discussing how to handle the next part. I think we should try talking the pony out of using the void magic. 

I am just waiting for the others to give their opinión.

----------


## igordragonian

It seems Ing and Emmer has the same train of thought of waiting..
(Hopefuly this is the case)
If you are tired of this episode, we can finish it. Just say something.

I dont know. Ing quite silent oocly, and Emmer, seems to eyeroll at everything I present at the episode.
Which he is allowed to do, of course. But at this point is too late to fix my oofs.

Sorry for being disgustingly insecure, just dont know what to do

----------


## Emmerlaus

Posted! And I pratically asked everyone to follow up above and chase after Celestia and Tailwind lol!

That include River Soul as well.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok... what items can we resonnably have on ourselves? 

And Magic related challenge are 2 higher in number right?

It would be appreciated if we know if Starswirl managed to clear one of the illusion or got the right one. Do you mind letting him taking an action before we do? 

Do we know the palace layout enough? DOes one of them is going toward stairs?

I presume above us is the ceiling so I presume she need to find stairs to the ceiling...

=======

Love the update by the way, I just have lots of questions about it and trying to find a creative solution.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

Questions are good. Questions means that you are engaged.

1) What ever items you think, Agony will carry when getting to questioning the guard's captain.

2) sorry if it was confusing. For now the *cost* is wt +2. It representing that, the energy is absorbed by some force.

3) It's not the kind of illusion you can just disspel
 (Assuming it is an illusion.) And for this task... don't count on Starswirl. He is barely keeping with galloping at your pace.

4) Probably not. It's a big palace, and you gotten here yesterday. But, I'll allow you mind check it for DV 10

5) For now it's unclear where is she heading to

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok, I might have a idea in figuring which one is the real Celestia if I fail my Mind roll.

But question: Does succeding the Mind Roll allow us to know which Celestia is the real one OR it simply show us the nature of the illussion?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

at success you are allowed to read the spoiler, that should help

----------


## Emmerlaus

> at success you are allowed to read the spoiler, that should help


I readed the spoiler. It DOESNT help. It just explain the SOURCE, not telling us if which one is the real one.

ALSO... Is Celestia conscious now? Is she talking, screaming, something?

OH! And with that Mind roll, can we locate the source of the donkey hooves on the floor?

----------


## igordragonian

Celestia is counsiounse. Dokobashi won't hurt her. Celestia try to reason with Dokobashi.


Well, it sort of old school d&d kind of riddle. If you understand how the illusion work, in theory you can understand who is the real Dokobashi and Celestia.
Though, don't think about it too hard, I am not opti-what-ever-logist

----------


## Emmerlaus

I was lucky with my Telekenesis roll but as a reminder, I have teh Improved Telekenesis. Even if I didnt pick the right Celestia, I can retrieve several light objects at once. Celestia isnt heavy and will fly to me once freed, increasing the speed and making the rescuer more easily.

If somepony want to give me a +2 on my roll by assisting, we can definitly get Celestia back now!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

But do you know at what celestia to aiim?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> But do you know at what celestia to aiim?


I can aim several light object at once, its in the Improved Telekenesis advantage.  :Small Smile: 

EDIT: Also, it seem Ing didnt read your update carefully?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

In theory it could work.
But she is tied to Dokobashi's back


And.. well Ing is a very busy person

----------


## Emmerlaus

Then I'll untie that knot  and bring Celestia back toward me and use the remaining untied rope as a blindfold and chokehold on the donkey. I'll order Elusive to become so big that it create a wall between Celesta and the donkey as well. That works with you?

You cant say Im not creative there.  :Small Tongue: 

Would that be acceptable?

----------


## igordragonian

You can try

Remember that Dokobashi doesn't stand and wait. And she has big exprience dealing with telekensis users.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> You can try
> 
> Remember that Dokobashi doesn't stand and wait. And she has big exprience dealing with telekensis users.


SIGH...lf only Ing could have just said shes give me a assitance in this. A DC 12 is very high and we could have save her I think... Unless of course you are GM fiating this.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

Old wolf? Was my english too broken?

----------


## igordragonian

> OH I LOVE THAT DEVELLOPPEMENT! 
> 
> I didnt even consider that donkey to have stolen the ring! I feel ashamed of myself! 
> 
> I'll try diplomacy next, its Tea Agony strong point... 
> 
> But for that, just to make sure: 
> 
> We understand that for that donkey, Celestia is a threat somehow to this country " balance and beauty ". If we promise to save the country right now from Empty Honor, would it serve her mission?
> ...


We have this thread.
Heh. Happy that I managed to surprise. I just hope I gave few fair hints/foreshadowings. At least I tried.

Well, Tailwind might have more context to Dokobashi's actions, because they had a nice talk over cup of tea about philosophy and etc.
So oocly, I can give a recap:
She mentioned that both Radiant Honor, and Sable Spirit are obssesed with a prophecy  that hint that Sable Spirit's reign will end when "the radiant sun" will rise. They both were sure it means Radiant Honor.

But, Celestia as a noble filly with a mysteriouse origin who come right at such sensitive time- might be the one the prophecy talk about. That what Dokobashi said, and she gave Tailwind and Celestia a tip to be careful. Celestia mentioned her own prophecy, which strenghened Dokobashi's opinion, that Celestia might be the 'radiant sun".

During the battle at the dojo, Celestia was exposed as alicorn. At this point, Dokobashi was SURE, the prophecy talk about Celestia. Out of loyalty to Radiant Honor, she planned on killing her, but couldn't do it, so she tried to use a potion which will make her wings fall off.
Tailwind talked her out of this as well
But Dokoashi decided that Radiant Honor should decide the fate of Celestia.

It's up to you, how much of this Agony understand.


Eh
At this point I'll might my wonderful famouse crappy maps.
But no

A-gold dragon awaken
B- he float down the throne room.
C- starting to get to the right corridor where the action with Dokobashi happening

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Sorry for taking a bit to post.

----------


## igordragonian

That fine. I know you are a busy pony, doing important pony stuff, unlike some trash collector ponies I know

----------


## igordragonian

Is the last update probkematic?

----------


## igordragonian

> OK, HEAR ME OUT!
> 
> It might be finishing all Ducktales episodes but I think we should encourage Celestia to do it!
> 
> If Celestia saves the day, it will help create a precedent in that part of the world, it will help her make ponies accept her as the newest leader later when she finally step up as the EMperess of the world.
> 
> And BESIDE... Celestia proven to LIKE adventure, thrills, having adrenaline rush in her veins. Having her being scared now feel... wrong somehow. I guess we have to create a precedent for her to be brave and step up.



Dude. This is our new thread.

Anyway, it's up to you. I think as child it's realisticly for her to be scared, consodering the stakes.


On other note- I don't know if it's a leak or not- I anyway, don't watch through TV.
Damn, how the series ended.
But spoilers and all.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Dude. This is our new thread.
> 
> Anyway, it's up to you. I think as child it's realisticly for her to be scared, consodering the stakes.
> 
> 
> On other note- I don't know if it's a leak or not- I anyway, don't watch through TV.
> Damn, how the series ended.
> But spoilers and all.


I asume that the episode that Emer is speaking of, has been out for a while. Like for a few weeks. But yeah, without spoiling anything about the episode, I Will just say that its true and that she likes thrills.

----------


## igordragonian

Is Agony aware, that as long as the shield is up, the ring won't get to Celestia?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Is Agony aware, that as long as the shield is up, the ring won't get to Celestia?


???

I thought the shield bursted and then the donkey was flying toward the mouth of the shadow dragon? In that order.

Her shield is still there?

----------


## igordragonian

River Soul and Sable Spirit keep recasting the shield over and over, every time, the void dragon consume it.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> River Soul and Sable Spirit keep recasting the shield over and over, every time, the void dragon consume it.


So I would need to still roll a Telekenesis roll between two shield casting?  :Small Confused:  

Or should I send Elusive to get the ring? You know, since he is not magic

----------


## igordragonian

Elusiv might get absorbed alongside Dokobashi.
And to force a ring into the magic shield... I guess you could try

----------


## igordragonian

Sorry for it taking me this long. I understand you might be tired of the episode, but you still haven't told me to cut it yet...

So I tried at least make it intresting.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Sorry for it taking me this long. I understand you might be tired of the episode, but you still haven't told me to cut it yet...
> 
> So I tried at least make it intresting.


Would you allow me  to give a Boost To Celestia control and power over the golden dragon? You know, mentor and student uniting To power up the Golden  Dragon?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

Sure. Why do you think she is in trouble for?
To deal with it herself?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Sure. Why do you think she is in trouble for?
> To deal with it herself?


Well I could try to so subtly you know? Increasing her control over the Golden Dragon doesnt mean shes realize what Im doing. Im just using the earing which create no visible magic outburst.

ALSO... We have being seperated from her once in this episode already. And Tea Agony seem to not be well liked on that roof for her unfriendly opinion of Radiant Honor. I figured I might as well give the more "friendly" pony a chance to redeem Radiant Honor if there is such a chance.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Unsure about my next action, which souinds better, a barrier to protect or try to use healing bubbles to try to help remove void?

----------


## igordragonian

Don't worry, I think I can wrap it all in the next update.


By the way- have you watched the finale of s9?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Don't worry, I think I can wrap it all in the next update.
> 
> 
> By the way- have you watched the finale of s9?


I have not. Its pretty much the only episodes I need to start watching. But I saw some clips of it.

Like I know what happened for each member of the mane 6.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yes, I have seen it. I Will give my thoughts after everyone has watched it to avoid spoiling anything.

----------


## igordragonian

Samesied here.
By the way, who is GMing next?

Personaly, I think I have a lot to fix, before I can GM again..

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Samesied here.
> By the way, who is GMing next?
> 
> Personaly, I think I have a lot to fix, before I can GM again..


You say that everytime. I think your only mistake is to not push the players by PM if they forgot to post.  :Small Tongue: 

You know you are hard to yourself and keep beating yourself up. Believe us when we tell you we liked your episode.

And in fact, I liked it!  :Small Big Grin: 

I might try to replay Sugar again by the way!

Also, should we retry writing lessons about friendship? It was part of the experience...

----------


## igordragonian

I am always up for friendship lessons..

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Samesied here.
> By the way, who is GMing next?
> 
> Personaly, I think I have a lot to fix, before I can GM again..


I like your episodes. What is wrong with them?  :Small Frown:

----------


## igordragonian

I exactly wondering a out this question

----------


## DaOldeWolf

We are ready and waiting for the next post igordragonian.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> We are ready and waiting for the next post igordragonian.


To be fair, He might have being waiting for me to get back on my feet. We had a major power failure in my town because of unusual strong wind. I was fortunate enough to have a aunt in the city that could help us. 

But now Im back! Internet is back as well!  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

Well, for good and ill..
The episode is done.
Sorry for the wait.

Has any of you seen the series finale?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yep. It was quite an interesting view.
I Will put a bit of stuff in spoilers but I Will try to keep it from being spoileriffic anyway just to be careful enough. 

*Spoiler: Ending*
Show


Nice finale.
The beginning fits with the ending with the way the series started. 
I am glad some of the pairings became canon. 
I am also glad how they decided to créate the last episode, it felt appropiate.
I do have a few questions but I understand that not everything requires an answer and for the most part, I think they covered the most important stuff.



Also, I am thankful for your episode, igordragonian. I think it was fun and its nice to see Celestia starting to show growth.

----------


## igordragonian

Thank yoju  Oldwolf. I apreciatr it. Really.
I also hope, I have left open threads, if anyone want to use them.

Sweet Echo's blank flank

Empty Honor has holes like changlings do. So...

And we have a Sun Dragon in our collection.

Luna's jealuse?


*Spoiler: spoilers*
Show


The finale finale episode was ok-ish. Which is great as far endings go.

But I Cozy Glow's fate AGAIN and even worse then the ending of the previouse season is jarring to the point my mind trying to deny it.


Hmmm.. it intresting. Season 10 was anounced... it will be in the IDW comic.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

So, who is next? A few dys have passed and we havent begun yet.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> So, who is next? A few dys have passed and we havent begun yet.


 :Small Sigh:  SIGH... It was me and Igor last time. You could propose a episode Daoldewolf?  :Small Annoyed: 

We had a hard time finding new members before and it will only be harder now that the show is over.

As for the letters, I do not know what I should write... Tea Agony of course went to the dark side and not very... friendship lesson ish in this episode. I dont feel like I can learn a lesson except one in trust over my charge?

Sorry if the roleplay is not going as fast as it could Daoldewolf. Ing is naturally busy, Igor is insecure to GM... and I feel uninspired to think of another episode. Sorry I guess?  :Small Frown: 

=========

If we want roleplay epsie to happen again, we should try to come out with episodes idea? Maybe brainstorming?

I think brainstorming is a good option here...

Igor's idea of Luna being jealous is not a bad one... We could try to come out with ideas for a Luna episode next?

Should we try to make the roleplay advance by advancing history events? For exemple, should we made Celestia announce she can lift the sun as a filly?

SHould we advance the age of Celestia and Luna to teenagers?

How about the other pillars of Harmony? We could make a episode about them you think? Or who was the little guy who made them meet each others? It could be about him...

----------


## igordragonian

If episode concepts are the issue I have tons.

We never mentioned the trap doors and the dungeooness of the castle! Because it wasn't redesigned yet!
(If you remember the episode with Sistets Castle)
So maybe-
Bubble Guard testing the security by a game with Sweet Echo, and it decided that traps and all that is needed.
And I can imagine it go in two ways- montage of testing strange and amusing quirky architects and then trying to get used to it, while Celestia and Luna use it for pranks. One of the staff, trying to undo the changes.

More adventur-ish-   a mysteriouse elder, a rival friend of Starswirl- maybe a minotaur(?)
Is rebuliding the castle, and to test it, the staff play 'catch the flag"- a twist come, when his clock-ish andorids catching the ponies one by one and "wearing" them. He want to conqure the castle AND the staff.
He jealuse, and he want Starswirl's life and prestige. We can put here Luna empathy toward him.


Just a random.idea

----------


## igordragonian

I think we should try to re-recruit ans get some fresh blood.
If no one else will, I will in day or day post a thread.

Also, my other game I gm go slowly, to the point of dieing out(of course)
So, I guess I can GM another episode, but much smaller- slice of life-ish/world building-ish.
The premise, a council of the Three Tribes is found, and they are sending Tax Collectors/inspectors to our castle.
So yay, rights for your privacy Vs trying to unite the nation theme in the background and very annoying NPcs and my usual fun

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Sorry for barly connecting. We had electricity issues on the week. I posted like once. Deeply sorry for the situation. 

Speaking of the matter at hand. I Will gladly make the next episode if you guys want.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Sorry for barly connecting. We had electricity issues on the week. I posted like once. Deeply sorry for the situation. 
> 
> Speaking of the matter at hand. I Will gladly make the next episode if you guys want.


I would appreciate it personnaly!  :Small Smile: 

Sorry for the lack of communication the last few days. I had a bad cold that drained me badly.  :Small Sigh: 

But Im feeling a bit better now at least.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Ok. I Will begin right away then.

----------


## igordragonian

Wohoo! We are aliiive!

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sugar Rush got speedster... I could have acted twice in last turn AND are you counterattacking? So my attack rolla nd Igor attack roll mean nothing if we fail the TN?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

Will.. is it heart or mind?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Will.. is it heart or mind?


Its mind.

Mind

(2d6)[*5*][*4*](9) + 2

PS: I would love to increase Sugar will save. Its her weakness  :Small Sigh: 

Can I still crash into the guy? Like I was going too fast and cant stop now?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

Heh  Deepwood was also about to try lawer around the spell

----------


## Emmerlaus

I apoligize that I havent finish the MLP serie yet.

To be honest, I have so much to catch up on... A new season of teh Dragon Prince on Netflix, Ascension of a bookworm (I just finished it), new epiodes of My hero Academia, etc...

And thats not even including my Youtube subscriptions lol!

Its crazy what you can do online there days... So much to do so little time!  :Small Red Face: 

I have a Christmas Party from my workplace tommorow evening. Free drinks, pizza and hotdogs. In a bowling center so we are going to play too. Entrance prizes too if I go. And going to have lunch with my gf and mother-in-law. And seeing one of my friend in the afternoon. Busy day tommorow lol!

Hope you all doing fine  :Small Smile: 


EDIT: Im waiting for Daoldewolf to tell me if I can crash into the ram before posting. I being doing full speed on him and I dont know if Sugar Rush can stop in time (even if I have to take some damage to do so)  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

Huh. Sound like fun.

I wouldn't wait- this an exciting chance for try and error!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I am waiting for you to roll to see if you resist the magic effect before magic my next post, Emmer.   :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I am waiting for you to roll to see if you resist the magic effect before magic my next post, Emmer.


I rolled! I got a 11 !!! Its posted above!  :Small Confused: 

I wanna make sugar will save against magic to be 3 dices. How do I do it? Since we no longer improving our characters?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

Oh  wow.
Is that inspired from the IDW storyline? https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...MoydGHZXxUtiT6
Are Celestia luna in the mirror fillies?

----------


## Emmerlaus

As for me, Im confused... Is the goat saying they defeated the "evil" Starswirl the Bearded? Or that he is reigning right now over the world? 

Is the goat and the castle hiding from Starswirl the Bearded?

Prince Sombra is supposed to be a good guy in this dimension?

----------


## igordragonian

If it related to the IDW storyline, then yes

----------


## Emmerlaus

> If it related to the IDW storyline, then yes


That doesnt answer all my question...

One, is Starswirl the Bearded evil or a well-meaning tyrant?

Was he defeated or is he reigning right now?

----------


## igordragonian

I meant about Sombra.
Evil starswirl doesnt apear there

----------


## igordragonian

I imagine evil(?) Deepwood as bishi kind of anime villian 
Calm. Polite. 
Honestly, maybe my imagniation is too narrow, but I imagined evil Deepwood as a complete savage.
But this is more fun


Edit:



> Hello. We are a dedicated group of My Little Pony roleplayers, our roleplay actually is going well, for few years. Naturally some people dropped, we think fresh blood could add a lot, and new people can enjoy a stable group(heh, horse pun), which in the PbP scene is a seriouse advantage.
> 
> Well, we play sort of historical game- our characters are part of the serving staff of child Celestia and Luna, under the guidance of Starswirl the bearded.
> 
> It's not that hard to present new characters, but if you are out of ideas, we have cast of NPCs, which you could pick from.
> Also, we are GMing in turns, on episodical basis.  Don't feel pressured, when you feel comftroable to GM, it would be cool.


I will add some links, but beside that, how does it look?

----------


## Emmerlaus

That would work Igor.  :Small Wink: 

============

Also, Tea Agony villain would probably be a bubbly, always joyful, endless energy and a bit carefree. Think of Pinkie Pie in fact, I think Pinkie Pie is the literrally opposite of Tea Agony lol  :Small Tongue: 

Tea Agony is kinda villainnish in thinking. Only because shes complety loyal to Starswirl is she on the good side. So I suggest in this version, ponies turn to her naturally if there is trouble. More dependable then Pinkie Pie, the mommy of everypony in the group.

----------


## igordragonian

I wonder if DeepAgony is still a ship on the other world.
Are they actually cutesy putsy kind of couple?

And thnx I would like the aproval of the others as well

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I wonder if DeepAgony is still a ship on the other world.
> Are they actually cutesy putsy kind of couple?
> 
> And thnx I would like the aproval of the others as well


Oh yes, I can see them being sugary loving couple! In fact, so much that its sickening! Calling themselves " Sweet honey pot" and so on in public. Even Tea Agony would be repulsed by her own version of herself and envious somewhat. She couldnt like that" naturally".

 As for Midnight, he would a strong baby that is pretty much going to be almost a well-meaning "douche" (love his looks, get in shape, love his job, a bit of a macho, snarky humour but help out others when he can. He does so however because it makes him feel needed and feel good). As a baby, think of Pounding Cake (or was it Pound Cake? Whatever, I think you know who Im talking about).  A bit destructive because he like to move around, sports and surprisingly strong despise being a baby. He cant control his own strenght well lol!

And in restrospect, he is the son Deepwood would have love to have and straight-up into a good stalion.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Merry Christmas, everyone!

----------


## igordragonian

May Dad Maroz not freezing you to death!

----------


## Emmerlaus

I was thinking, would it inspire you more guys if we aged Luna and Celestia to teenagers levels?

It would be a different mecanic then if they were young and they could be more rebellious this way...

I was thinking it would be refreshing if they were...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, there is a plan for a big change as part of the conclusion for this episode. I am waiting to drop the bomb.

----------


## igordragonian

Honestly, for now I preffer for the princesses to stay as they are right now, beside slow devolepments

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Wish you all.a great year!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I just noticed our NPC sheetis kinda outdated. I will probably make changes later (might need some help with some of the staff details.).

----------


## igordragonian

Oh, good thing, I didn't posted re recruitment thread, yet.
How can we help?
Edit: first thing-
Oldwolf, I apreciate you DMing the episode, the idea is intrguing and this is fun.
Also, you went into the trouble and included the NPCs.
So please don't be offended by my slight confusion-

Is the delivery guy a new character?
Also, I thought Sweet Echo is in charge of the mail, as compromise, because many of the staff dislike her, so she sort part of the staff, but most of the time she on her way to somewhere.

Again, I respect you, as someone who keep and deepsn the Staff's lore.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Oh, good thing, I didn't posted re recruitment thread, yet.
> How can we help?
> Edit: first thing-
> Oldwolf, I apreciate you DMing the episode, the idea is intrguing and this is fun.
> Also, you went into the trouble and included the NPCs.
> So please don't be offended by my slight confusion-
> 
> Is the delivery guy a new character?
> Also, I thought Sweet Echo is in charge of the mail, as compromise, because many of the staff dislike her, so she sort part of the staff, but most of the time she on her way to somewhere.
> ...


You dont remember Daily Delivery? He was first mentioned during BubbleGuard's birthday. Then later, he was put in charge of taking care of Sweet Echo since she still was a loose cannon at the end of her episode. Besides her and Bubble, this would be his first appearance.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Then how do we know its our own version of Daily Delivery?  :Small Confused: 

EDIT: Nevermind, I edited my message so Sugar ask the question.

----------


## igordragonian

Usually I try to track our lore, but it seems my brain has failed me once again.
I admit, I completly have forgotten about him.
So Sweet Echo is his helper?


I sort of remember the mailpony who somehow managed to get to Discord's house.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Usually I try to track our lore, but it seems my brain has failed me once again.
> I admit, I completly have forgotten about him.
> So Sweet Echo is his helper?
> 
> 
> I sort of remember the mailpony who somehow managed to get to Discord's house.


Yep. I like to think the two get in all sorts of trouble. And he has to get them out of it despite being so meek since she was put in his charge.

I don't think it will come up in the episode but he is also a D'Magic and Bubble's cousin , in case anyone forgot.

----------


## igordragonian

So Sweet Echo is there? To roleplay here?

Does Sombra has a cutie mark?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> So Sweet Echo is there? To roleplay here?
> 
> Does Sombra has a cutie mark?


To answer your questions in order:
1. Yep, she is there. 
2.  They are all available for any player to roleplay. Haven't made them talk much by myself to avoid making it long or messy.
3. Nope, he doesn't have one yet.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Just to refresh my memory, the staff from jeager fallen asleep because of the flora or because of Starswirl spell?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yep, the floris is behind the sleep attack.

Bad Starswhirl protected the floris with his magic from things like fire.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I think Deepwood is lucky divorce has not being invented yet in Equestria  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

Why wouldn't it? It's an old concept as marriage

Why do you have to turn it so grim?
I dont know how even to reply to it.

Edit: No. I'll be more clear. I CAN'T roleplay with that

Edit2: dammit. I am too angry to focus on work as I should.
It supposed to be sort of a joke. Mlp is a cartoon? 
And this is sort of anime inspired thing.
If you treat this seriously, I'll just won't make it.
Maybe I'll switch a character. I don't even know

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Why wouldn't it? It's an old concept as marriage
> 
> Why do you have to turn it so grim?
> I dont know how even to reply to it.
> 
> Edit: No. I'll be more clear. I CAN'T roleplay with that
> 
> Edit2: dammit. I am too angry to focus on work as I should.
> It supposed to be sort of a joke. Mlp is a cartoon? 
> ...


I think you arent taking this enough seriously?  

I guess it just matter of your point of view?

I think its grimmer to put a baby in harm's way?

MLP is a cartoon... just like Agretssuko is a cartoon with a different theme then MLP.

I think drama on the other hand would make great conflict between the two lovers... 

What I do realize though it could be plot distracting, for that Im sorry... 

But remember: you roleplayed this like he was TRULY bring Midnight to harms way. As a joke, it could have work. But even in MLP, they wouldnt do that because its too dark.

We are joking about it with the Princesses BECAUSE they are alicorns with incredible magic and potential, goddess childs. Midnight is a NORMAL baby.

Im willing to erase the post but please consider my own point of view. Cause as a joke, it was fine with Tea Agony blocking it. But doing the joke again and again is worrysome, even as a joke. At one point, you'll have to consider if he is serious or not about it.

----------


## igordragonian

Yeah. I guess it will do.
You  could have at least ask me oocly, but it doesn't matter.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yeah. I guess it will do.
> You  could have at least ask me oocly, but it doesn't matter.


I didnt expect such reation in my tired mind, sorry. I dont even remember if I posted that before or after I went to bed but I should have let myself have time to wake up... :Small Frown:  

If it help for me to point it out, you can still joke about it, in a sulking or poking way (you know, in a "try your luck" theme, maybe she will say yes this time... or grumpily say that he should just take him for a ride whe shes sleeping).

----------


## igordragonian

No. I'll pass.
I don't want to risk it..
But tnx.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> No. I'll pass.
> I don't want to risk it..
> But tnx.


We react differently to what anoys us it seem or break our fun... While I tend to overreact, you tend to sulk... 

I can tone done her reaction you know... We can discuss it in PM if you want. 

To be honest, I kinda expected you were ready for such showdown to happen... I mean We kinda established they fought a lot over how they should raise Midnight in the past?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hey guys! I haven't posted yet since I wanted to wait for it to cool down. Plase tell me when you feel ready for me to make the next post.....

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Hey guys! I haven't posted yet since I wanted to wait for it to cool down. Plase tell me when you feel ready for me to make the next post.....


Im ready when you guys are

----------


## igordragonian

This reply still there. I cant roleplay with it

----------


## Emmerlaus

> This reply still there. I cant roleplay with it


heavily edited. Better?

----------


## igordragonian

No.
I deleted my post, just delete your.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> No.
> I deleted my post, just delete your.


No problem! I deleted it  :Small Smile:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Everything alright? Been waiting for the next posts.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Everything alright? Been waiting for the next posts.


Sorry that it took me so much time to reply. I being distracted by RL.

The year 2020 is not starting very well for me. Lots of stress. Going to be that way until mid-Marsh.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Sorry that it took me so much time to reply. I being distracted by RL.
> 
> The year 2020 is not starting very well for me. Lots of stress. Going to be that way until mid-Marsh.


I wish you luck.

Keep hanging in there.

----------


## igordragonian

sorry, was sick and also, sort uninspired for Deepwood, will reply soon

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Ok. I am waiting. Get well soon.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Just wanted to let you all know that I am still and ready for my next post. I also understand if there are issues currently for posting with all the site issues.

----------


## igordragonian

I have replied..

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I have replied..


I am currently waiting for Ing because I read about your post.  :Small Wink: 

Speaking of which, remember how Shining Armor reacted nervously in the Canterlot wedding during rehearsal? That is BubbleGuard´s face right now.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

Heh. Yeah.
Do you know the voice by the way?

Should I make sheet for Echo?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Heh. Yeah.
> Do you know the voice by the way?
> 
> Should I make sheet for Echo?


Do you mean her skill?

A description of her capabilities should be more than enough.

----------


## Emmerlaus

For your information, my tooth caivity got worst. I'll have to get a root canal in two days. Its really painful and distracting. Until its done, roleplay will be slower. 

Sorry for the inconvenience  :Small Frown:  :Small Sigh:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> For your information, my tooth caivity got worst. I'll have to get a root canal in two days. Its really painful and distracting. Until its done, roleplay will be slower. 
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience


I understand.   :Small Wink: 

Wish you luck with the dentist. I hate dentists.  :Small Frown:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yay! The forums are finally back. Ready to continue?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yay! The forums are finally back. Ready to continue?


STILL ALIVE!  :Small Big Grin: 

Im ready when you guys are

----------


## igordragonian

I am ready

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Ok. Just missing your post, igordragonian.   :Small Wink:

----------


## igordragonian

old wolf yourpm box is full

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Sorry. It should now be possible to PM.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Hey, guys! I am waiting for the next posts. We are almost done with my episode.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Hey, guys! I am waiting for the next posts. We are almost done with my episode.


Oh sorry!  :Small Eek: 

I meant to ask, is Starswirl the Bearded spell was the thing that made the flowers look so evil?  :Small Confused: 

Also, really, the end of the episode?! I only feel like we managed to fix the first ordeal only...  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Oh sorry! 
> 
> I meant to ask, is Starswirl the Bearded spell was the thing that made the flowers look so evil? 
> 
> Also, really, the end of the episode?! I only feel like we managed to fix the first ordeal only...


Well, there is a last challenge to overcome. The returning home bit. But, yeah, that is the last challenge to face before the end of the episode. I suppose I make it sould like the episode was just ending. Sorry about that. I meant that we are almost done with the episode since there is just one last thing to finish.  :Small Big Grin: 

Nope! Floris corrupt themselves with too much power. Its kinda similar to what happens with the changelings. As long as they enter this "take and give" as equals, there shouldnt be any more corruption.

----------


## Emmerlaus

To be honest, I feel like we could do more in this episode... Like trying to fix what is wrong with the current Staff of this dimension. 

It would be awesome to fight Starswirl the Crimson Beard eventually, even if its in another episode lol!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> To be honest, I feel like we could do more in this episode... Like trying to fix what is wrong with the current Staff of this dimension. 
> 
> It would be awesome to fight Starswirl the Crimson Beard eventually, even if its in another episode lol!


Gladly. If you guys want to work with fiing the staff, we can do that. Fight Staswhirl? We can too.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I am also currently waiting for your next posts.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I am also currently waiting for your next posts.


Sorry wolf, I had a nightmarish day today... Especially for my GF, I had to be there for here. I'll try to reply tomorrow.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## igordragonian

replied. BTW, Oldwolf, what is the new avatar? looks cool

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Its a half orc from an image that some irl friends told me looked a lot like me. I decided to ask for a OOTS version of it as an avvy. I asked for a fox familiar since I like foxes and familiars.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

OK. I will give Ing one more day before my next post.  :Small Wink:

----------


## igordragonian

Were the other Deepwood ignoring him? Just asking

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Were the other Deepwood ignoring him? Just asking


No. He is actually thinking about what you said. (I wanted to give another clue about the issue at hand with the other staff by using other staff members. You are all are hitting the nail on this one. Yep, the magic automatizing everything has made the other staff lazy [enough to fall into bad habits] or feel irrelevant [enough to hate their jobs]).  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

Ah. Ok. This require diffrent kind of reply, then.

----------


## igordragonian

Sorry for the double. But wow.
Oldwolf.
You are doing "cliche" themes into new and intresting things.
And also very... MLP-ish.
It's great. I will take some tips from you.

----------


## Emmerlaus

interesting... They are going to attack? But he doesnt bring the old staff with him? Only our Bubbles?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yep, it is one special reason for doing this. One that already happened once in another episode.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yep, it is one special reason for doing this. One that already happened once in another episode.


Should we roll a memory check? Cause Im not sure I'll remember  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Should we roll a memory check? Cause Im not sure I'll remember


Oh! You wanna check about how they could attack? Of course. You can make a memory check to remember about BubbleGuard´s capabilities.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Take into account that I already know he could use stuff in the artifact room... Which I think is not something that can be prepared against by the way.

Memory
(2d6)[*3*][*4*](7) + 2


Memory
(2d6)[*3*][*4*](7) + 3

----------


## DaOldeWolf

A 10 sounds like a good number to know the following:

*Spoiler: BubbleGuard´s capabilities based on Sugar Rush and Tea Agony´s memories*
Show


-BubbleGuard is a pacifist pony. Even in dangerous situation, he isnt the kind to hurt even enemies with brute force. Its impossible for him to actually hurt the staff. 

-Most of BubbleGuard´s spells are related to healing, protecting, illusions, capturing or moving stuff. Something you have seen working with him all time. 

-BubbleGuard possesses the best magical skills in the castle after Starswhirl. Despite this, Sugar remembers during their last vacation with BubbleGuard that he told them he cant cast unless he has his precious bubble wand or a source of water at his disposal. 

-BubbleGuard is the third strongest pony in the castle, he is tied with his twin brother Charcoal Knight on that position. Cornucopia and Wood Chuck are stronger. 

-BubbleGuard is the sixth fastest pony in the staff. Tailwind is at least, 10 times faster than BubbleGuard.

-BubbleGuard is pretty smart though he considers 4 other ponies to be more keen than he is. Deepwood and Tea Agony are in this group. 

-BubbleGuard is allergic to bubble berries.

-BubbleGuard is terrible at gardening and easily kills plant life without meaning to.

-To his embarrassment, BubbleGuard has the second fastest reaction time of the staff, with Daily Delivery having the fastest time. (Only Tea Agony and Sweet Echo know of this little fact.)

----------


## igordragonian

Ehm.
It's akward, but I am not sure how to reply, because I dont know anything about Night Shift and how he interact with Deepwood.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Ehm.
> It's akward, but I am not sure how to reply, because I dont know anything about Night Shift and how he interact with Deepwood.


Yeah we havent use Night Shift a lot... What I suggest is that the magical unicorns should focus in disarming Bubbles. 

Im also thinking of asking Prince Sombra himself what spell he knows to defend himself if needed. You could ask the little guy or I'll do it myself?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

> Ehm.
> It's akward, but I am not sure how to reply, because I dont know anything about Night Shift and how he interact with Deepwood.


it's still relevant..

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Tomorrow, I will make my post if igordragonian doesnt post.

----------


## igordragonian

I simply don't know what can I reply with.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I simply don't know what can I reply with.


You could warn the other other characters about what your character knows? But hey, its your choice.

----------


## igordragonian

Using allergy against him is cruel, and this isn't a battle for life or death.
And it also can make things worse.
I don't know anything about Nightshift.
I am at loss here.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Have your character say so.  :Small Wink:  If you dont think using that should be done, have Deepwood raise his voice against it. Afterall, this isnt the tagalong gang where everyone conforms to the norm. This is is MLP and sometimes the group characters can be wrong.  :Small Cool: 

You have my support. Go at this challenge in the way you feel like going.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Using allergy against him is cruel, and this isn't a battle for life or death.
> And it also can make things worse.
> I don't know anything about Nightshift.
> I am at loss here.


I think its a matter of perspective. Even I dont know how severe the allergy is. Also, I think its cruel to put a baby in harms way despise it doing it for kicks. We are ok as a group to disagree with each other but the importance is communication.

Make Deepwood express his concern over his wife strategy if you dont know what to post.

----------


## igordragonian

I mostly dont know what to do with Nightshift.
Maybe you can skip me.
edit- 
I preffer to avoid conflicts with Agony, because it turn the game to grimdark, so no thank you

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I mostly dont know what to do with Nightshift.
> Maybe you can skip me.
> edit- 
> I preffer to avoid conflicts with Agony, because it turn the game to grimdark, so no thank you


I promise I wont make it grimdark and run by you any posts I have problem with. I really hope you cant maintain that fear/grudge forever  :Small Sigh:  :Small Frown:

----------


## Emmerlaus

How allergic Bubbles is by theway? Does it cause rash only level or to risk of death?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

It is more like a magical allergy. His magic gets out of control and BubbleGuard acts completely drunk. Bubbles coming out of his mouth everywhere creating random effects. All of the staff except have seen him in this state once or twice. Deepwood has seen him in this state at least 5 more times tha the rest of the staff. Pretty dangerous state. (The main staff saw this during BubbleGuard´s birthday episode.)

----------


## Emmerlaus

Wait, I thought we had decided we needed to make sure to protect Sombra... So they changed the rules of the game?  :Small Confused: 

Also... Can we rule that we can save OURSELVES from the Bubbles? Like bursting it ourself?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Just in case I wasnt clear enough with the rules. Here they are:

1. To win you need to fulfill the follwiing conditions:
-Keep BubbleGuard from getting a total of 5 points worth of staff.
-Capture BubbleGuard

2. For BubbleGuard to be awarded points, he must "capture" a pony in a bubble. The bubbles are actually easy to break but even if a pony is saved from it, BubbleGuard gets to keep the point.

3. Prince Sombra has a value of 2 points. Jaeger has a value of 3 points. 

So, yeah, the whole point of this exercise is basically to be able to defend yourselves and those around you.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

I will have to contest this excercice for fairness. IF we free ourselves, we should remove the point from the Bubbles team unless its Sombra.

Also, Jeager shouldnt participate, at all. 

What do you guys think?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Considering its one pony against more than 20 ponies. I would say it is pretty fair though I am open to suggestions especially if all three of you find it unfair.

As for the second point. I though it would make sense. I didnt expect that he wasnt going to be taken into consideration by the staff. 

I will wait for everyone to give feedback before deciding what to do.

----------


## Emmerlaus

... true but I considered the fact we are facing a Bubble with stronger magic and that you would make it ore difficult to fit lol

Also, more targets to hit, more chances to target someone. But I guess it might just be my anxiiety that is acting up...

====

HOWEVER... I have a plan that Im uncertain about... I wanted to try to use Tea Agony Greater Telekenesis to shift control over the bubbles... Would that be even possible rule wise? Would Tea Agony managed to do so in the past? Or is Bubbles increase in power is like, alicorn level and magic wont be effective against him?  :Small Confused: 

Or can I at least send objects inside the bubbles or against the bubbles for the same effect?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yep. They can be moved. BubbleGuard isnt controlling the bubble traps he left. His focus is on keeping the bubble, he is using to fly invisibly afloat.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yep. They can be moved. BubbleGuard isnt controlling the bubble traps he left. His focus is on keeping the bubble, he is using to fly invisibly afloat.


In that case, I can literrally save everyone... I'll keep using my Telekenesis who can move several light objects at once with a successful roll... But I dont think I need to roll for telekenesis right? SInce I bought the advantage?  :Small Confused: 

PS: It might just mean Bubbles will have to change strategy lol

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Like I said before. The bubbles are weak and easy to break. There are lots of ways to deal with them. What is important is to avoid getting caught and catch BubbleGuard. It should be hard to move 3 or 4 bubbles at a time but if you want to move them all, I would think I roll might be necessary. Not very high DC though. Maybe, around 6?

----------


## Emmerlaus

Telekenesis
(2d6)[*6*] + 3

----------


## igordragonian

Emmer- your pm box is full
And anyway... I dont think there is another Sweet Echo

----------


## Emmerlaus

I was hoping Sugar bag of flour would reveal Bubbles location... its the cheat in D&D to spot invisible attackers...

Do I need a roll for it to not be ignored? Like a Agility check to send it toward Bubbles?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

It can work but you need a general small area to throw it in. Since he is flying, no hoofprints and a wider area to cover.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> It can work but you need a general small area to throw it in. Since he is flying, no hoofprints and a wider area to cover.


... Fine. Since you say its not enough to reveal him, Next move is to throw as much bag of flours as we can to reveal him. 

If its not enouugh, we will have to go with WIDE area attacks...

Did you know that flour is highly flamable and generate huge explosion? Like... dynamite levels in contact of flames?

Can I intimidate Bubbles with this threath? To have him drop his attack? I know its overkill but it also prove one resolve.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Besides the two plausible solutions I gave in my last post, there are a few others I haven't mentioned, including the extra resources currently at Sugar's disposal thanks to the new magic kitchen.

Yes, you could have BubbleGuard reveal himself by doing that to the flour but part of the point, of the exercise is to prove the staff capable. Endangering the staff and the caatle to do that is not the best idea.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Besides the two plausible solutions I gave in my last post, there are a few others I haven't mentioned, including the extra resources currently at Sugar's disposal thanks to the new magic kitchen.
> 
> Yes, you could have BubbleGuard reveal himself by doing that to the flour but part of the point, of the exercise is to prove the staff capable. Endangering the staff and the caatle to do that is not the best idea.


Its debatable:

1) We will reveal the intruder this way with the flour alone

2) Any intruders would normally give up rather then killed so technically, it means we putted him in a disastrous position

3) I dont need to execute the thread, I just need to formule it. 

4) the enemy is already INSIDE the castle and any physical damage to teh castle can be repair magically while lifes has not being lost.

5) Water and Flour makes paste. It would counter his bubbles too

5) I also think we can pinpoint Bubbles Location from where the bubbles he cast appears

----------


## Emmerlaus

By the way, Im debatating so that I both know what to do and to not make conclusions you wouldnt want in your story telling. I dont like to be a pain but I realized the flaw behind my sudden idea of flour and Sugar's flame and I knew I had to bring it up.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

The flour sound like fun.

Mmmm... what should I roll for Echo? Should I make a sheet for her?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> The flour sound like fun.
> 
> Mmmm... what should I roll for Echo? Should I make a sheet for her?


Thanks!

And for her,maybe a sheet would be useful. I like to switch between Sugara nd Tea Agony myself. I have a sheet for both of them  :Small Smile: 

As for her, Im not sure what she should roll but she should get back behind the group... If the flour area explose, she is going to be inside of it  :Small Red Face:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> The flour sound like fun.
> 
> Mmmm... what should I roll for Echo? Should I make a sheet for her?


What do you want to do?

I could tell you.

----------


## igordragonian

well, she is under attack,so she need tododge?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> well, she is under attack,so she need tododge?


Yes, The DC is 8. It says so in my IC post.

And regardless of the result, she knows exactly where BubbleGuard is since I failed on my roll.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> well, she is under attack,so she need tododge?


For now Igor, I suggest she has Body 2 , Mental 1, Charisma 3. Since she's good in making trouble, she should be good to dodge so Skill Focus (Combat).

I would make her roll 3d6 + 2

----------


## igordragonian

I'll try it then
(3d6)[*3*][*5*][*5*](13)+3

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, you have passed with flying colours and you know where BubbleGuard is. Time to decide what to do with this.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Igor, does Sweet Echo does ANYTHING To show/tell us where Bubbles is?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Not sure if igordragonian´s char even pointed out where was BubbleGuard positioned. Can you make your post a bit clearer on the matter, please?

----------


## igordragonian

I have edited.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I forgot to roll:

Sugar

(3d6)[*6*][*5*][*4*](15) + 2

I'll edit my message later (being asked to replace a coworker at the last minute and posting this in a hurry) but Tea Agony is preparing a spell by the way.  I'll look up in making a spell that makes the castle area they are in immune to fire. First step in damage control so that next turn, they use a fire attack aginst an area full of flour, oil, etc. If you wanna help me making it, I'll be grateful. Otherwise, I'll try to make it tonight or timmorow morning.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Can Tea Agony use her own spell to counter Bubbles spell? Trap him with the oil, flour, firework and unable to use his spell and trap HIM with the miniature bubbles he wanted to make? 

Was thinking of making a dark hole spell that attract any unliving material to him like a magnet...  :Small Smile: 

EDIT: The goal of my previous post was to trap him with all that stuff anyway and fire away... but now, just trapping him will be more effective and we can argue that a successful diplomatic check could end the fight once we warn him one breath of fire of Sugar Rush would murder him.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yeah, you could counterattack. Though the fire could get out of control if the fire is used and the bubbles covered in oil burst. 

BubbleGuard is still protected from the whole thing. It only has hit the bubble. Not to mention, that the contents of the bubble remain invisible even if you can now see the bubble.

The dark hole spell could work. All the bubbles are quite easy to move just like the big ones (BubbleGuard isnt really putting his concentration in controlling them).

Now, breaking his best spell with just fire? Unlikely. As Deepwood was informed, he is being protected by his bubble shield spell which has been shown to resist even explosions in past episodes. Not to mention that defensive magic is BubbleGuard´s strongest field (he has a shield as part of his cutie mark for a reason  :Small Wink: ).

----------


## igordragonian

I am sort of very confused about the scene to be honest, not sure where is Deeepwood in this, since I don't think Oldwolf has adressed his/their action.
Mmm.
I'l think of something

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yeah, you could counterattack. Though the fire could get out of control if the fire is used and the bubbles covered in oil burst. 
> 
> BubbleGuard is still protected from the whole thing. It only has hit the bubble. Not to mention, that the contents of the bubble remain invisible even if you can now see the bubble.
> 
> The dark hole spell could work. All the bubbles are quite easy to move just like the big ones (BubbleGuard isnt really putting his concentration in controlling them).
> 
> Now, breaking his best spell with just fire? Unlikely. As Deepwood was informed, he is being protected by his bubble shield spell which has been shown to resist even explosions in past episodes. Not to mention that defensive magic is BubbleGuard´s strongest field (he has a shield as part of his cutie mark for a reason ).


That'S reassuring because my Dark hole spell will also contract his own bubbles on himself, chipping at his defense or even chocking him  :Small Wink: 

Individual (Spell Level +1)
Known (Spell Level +4)
Temporary (Spell Level +4)
Animate (Spell Level +1)
Diminish (Spell Level +1)
Construct (Spell Level +1)
Force (Spell Level +1)
Space (Spell Level +1)

That should be enough to represent the spell effect right?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I am sort of very confused about the scene to be honest, not sure where is Deeepwood in this, since I don't think Oldwolf has adressed his/their action.
> Mmm.
> I'l think of something


Based on your last post. I imagined that Deepwood swoop in to drop the disgusting items and then moved away. 

So, he isnt close to the bubble protecting BubbleGuard  (which avoids instant failing against the new bubbles he is launching) but he is in the same room. 




> That'S reassuring because my Dark hole spell will also contract his own bubbles on himself, chipping at his defense or even chocking him 
> 
> Individual (Spell Level +1)
> Known (Spell Level +4)
> Temporary (Spell Level +4)
> Animate (Spell Level +1)
> Diminish (Spell Level +1)
> Construct (Spell Level +1)
> Force (Spell Level +1)
> ...


The spell is approved. 

My biggest advice for this battle is to try to count the number of different spells used. It should give a pretty good clue to what BubbleGuard is capable in battle. Each BubbleGuard has a limit of 4 different spells.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Tea Agony spell - Dark Hole

(3d6)[*3*][*6*][*4*](13) + 3

PASSED!

EDIT: I dont understand your thing about how many spells Bubbles can cast. In any case, I think this is going to be an explosive turn. A good set-up turn for a strong counterattack. 

After all, Dark Hole diminish his defense, bring fuel to the explosion to Bubbles AND make anything throw at him being aimed better!

And its a lasting effect! It will make Bubbles harder to create Bubbles effectively

----------


## igordragonian

Deepwood dodge

(2d6)[*3*][*4*](7)+4


Sweet Echo (2d6)[*2*][*4*](6)+2

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Giving a couple more days so that Ing may post before my next post.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok we are back on track people!  :Small Big Grin: 

My Dark Hole spell seem like it cannot work or even prevented Bubbles to chase after Tailwind but we can deal with that.

For now, let's slow him with flour, explosive and the like to remove the bubbles around him.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I got another idea for a spell!

But I would need advices for it...

If Tea Agony shows a illussion to Bubbles, it wont pierce its shield right? Or if she create a clone of let's say Charcoal Knight, it wont affect his mind of bubbles.

Would you allow it dear Daoldwolf? Its more like a assisted bluff check in nature. I wanna fool Bubbles in removing his shield for a specific reason.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I suppose it would depend on what you have in  mind but yes, in  theory, you could get him to drop the bubble with a good bluff supported by illusion magic. Just make a good trick with a good bluff.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok, I have *LOTS* of news...

One, Im moving back to the countryside by the middle of June. We are preparing my new living place as we speak, mostly my family and my girlfriend as I have to work still. 

Two, I... quite suddenly... bought a used car with my family. I dont feel like I'll love that car as I dont like driving but its a necessity in the countryside to have any freedom. Its a different feel from my mother's car too and Im a bit more cramped but its still drivable. It was a necessity too because my girlfriend will need a car to learn how to drive. I really feel like I bought it too quickly but I know nothing about cars and they assured me it was a good catch. They took the time to explain it to me too so Its not like Im completly in the blind... Still, for me, its a stressful huge first buy lol

Three, I have being hired in a security agency and I'll be working inside a factory in the countryside city Im moving in starting this week-end... while maintaining my current job in the city during the week. Its temporary fortunatly. I'll try to be there as much as I can in the forums meanwhile, it shouldnt be too difficult during week days but in week-ends, I wont reply. Sorry if it cause inconvenience.

Four... and that is a MAJOR stress relief... My gf had some ... legal issues with one of her past boss. That guy... I unfortunatly cant say anything positive about him. I wont say more then that but at least now, its over and we are ready to start anew in the countryside. Who won? It doesnt even matter for us, we are just glad its over with. We can finally stop stressing so much over nothing and move on with our life in the countryside.  :Small Smile: 

So yeah, lots of things happening in my life right now. Sorry if I being rather absent. There might be some backslash from her family as we move to the countryside (they are against it, of course. I cant imagine those controlling, toxic parents to sudenly turn a new leaf) but that's a bride we will cross when we get there.

Wish me luck!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ok, I have *LOTS* of news...
> 
> One, Im moving back to the countryside by the middle of June. We are preparing my new living place as we speak, mostly my family and my girlfriend as I have to work still. 
> 
> Two, I... quite suddenly... bought a used car with my family. I dont feel like I'll love that car as I dont like driving but its a necessity in the countryside to have any freedom. Its a different feel from my mother's car too and Im a bit more cramped but its still drivable. It was a necessity too because my girlfriend will need a car to learn how to drive. I really feel like I bought it too quickly but I know nothing about cars and they assured me it was a good catch. They took the time to explain it to me too so Its not like Im completly in the blind... Still, for me, its a stressful huge first buy lol
> 
> Three, I have being hired in a security agency and I'll be working inside a factory in the countryside city Im moving in starting this week-end... while maintaining my current job in the city during the week. Its temporary fortunatly. I'll try to be there as much as I can in the forums meanwhile, it shouldnt be too difficult during week days but in week-ends, I wont reply. Sorry if it cause inconvenience.
> 
> Four... and that is a MAJOR stress relief... My gf had some ... legal issues with one of her past boss. That guy... I unfortunatly cant say anything positive about him. I wont say more then that but at least now, its over and we are ready to start anew in the countryside. Who won? It doesnt even matter for us, we are just glad its over with. We can finally stop stressing so much over nothing and move on with our life in the countryside. 
> ...


Congratulations! I am happy for you. Its great that you are taking actions to create a new and better life for yourself and your family. I will only say that I wish you good luck on this new life and hopefully everything will eventually settle down. 

Thanks for sharing this with all of us!

----------


## igordragonian

Thanks for sharing it...

for me,it's trying times as well..

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Thanks for sharing it...
> 
> for me,it's trying times as well..


Do you want to share? I'll be happy to listen

----------


## Emmerlaus

So Bubbles last Bubbles is down right?

Is there anything you guys remember inside the artifact room we could use to trap Bubbles for good?  :Small Confused: 

If we roll a Mid check to remember, would that be enough?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> So Bubbles last Bubbles is down right?
> 
> Is there anything you guys remember inside the artifact room we could use to trap Bubbles for good? 
> 
> If we roll a Mid check to remember, would that be enough?


Yep, its finally down.

There are a few though I dont think you need a magic item to capture him.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Posting today. I was waiting to see if Ing wanted to post.

----------


## Emmerlaus

It was a good episode Wolf!

Just asking, who wanna go next? Who's turn is it?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

My next post will be the last post of the episode. I hope you all will like this last point.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> My next post will be the last post of the episode. I hope you all will like this last point.


I contacted Igor, he being missing on a few roleplay. Hope he is doing alright.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Oh no. I hope he is okay.  :Small Frown:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I waited an extra day since it seemed like igrodragonian had connected to the forum. I also hope you all like this development. Since in the series proper, Starswhirl eventually disappears, I though I could had it happen now to stir things up a little.

----------


## igordragonian

[insert explainable excuse]
Ahhh. wow.
already?
That.. change things up quite a lot.

I see you have used my cast for the ending post.
heh.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I though it would be nice that there was some change. It was even foreshadowed within the episode since his counterpart is also leaving. And its canon that he disappears one day so I though I should begin setting it up. Afterall, I kind of need Starswhirl out of the picture for my season finale anyway. 

And, yes, I usually copy the bit from the last episode. How did you know?  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

Well, you have written characters from my episode.
Not a biggy, just funny.

Hmm. Maybe it because I follow the IDW comic, maybe because of the last scenes of the flashback, but it wasn't as simple as Starswirl say "bye".

The timeline as I understand-
Stygian's village attacked by sirens
Stygian gather the pillars of light
-They defeat the sirens
-X amount of adventure and bonding
-crewting the tree of harmony
-they dissapear.

Like.. in my head cannon sort of Marvel's avengers system,where they meet on big crisises, so we can do this shift, but not as sudden

Starswirl start to occasionaly dissapear, and when he is needed the most...
The pillars of light dissapear

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Oops.  :Small Red Face: 

I am fine with following any canon there is of the series. I only ever saw the TV series and read a few of the comics. 

Also, I wonder who will decide to DM the next episode.

----------


## igordragonian

You don't even need the comic. I think it can be assumed, that they had bunch of advneturs if Starswirl got to devolp the harmony tree, and all that.
Also, just offscreen him.. feel wierd to me 
Maybe it's just me.

I have more "normal' episode, about insepctors of the United Council of Equestria coming and beraucracing the castle and the stuff

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I would be fine with this. What does everyone else think?

----------


## Emmerlaus

I think it would help Igor to feel the creative juice flowing. Would it?

I can try to come with an episode idea, I had one where we interact more with the rascal. We kinda left them in the background for a good while.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I am fine with either episode. Both sound fun.

----------


## igordragonian

my idea, is quite basic, and probably short. Also no planned combats.
It will probably relativlyshort.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Hummm... I could try to plan a follow up to your episode Daoldewolf. I have a basic idea how to do it. 

I just wanna make sure Ing is ok with it. After my episode, it would be Ing turn I think, technically...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Hummm... I could try to plan a follow up to your episode Daoldewolf. I have a basic idea how to do it. 
> 
> I just wanna make sure Ing is ok with it. After my episode, it would be Ing turn I think, technically...


That is a good idea. Please share with us how it goes.  :Small Smile:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Poking around since it has been 4 days since the last post.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Poking around since it has been 4 days since the last post.


Sorry... Im not feeling very inspired after all for the idea I planned and I fear that upgrading our character further will lead to complications isnt it?

I think I'll let Igor do his small episode while I polish mine... Sorry?  :Small Frown: 

EDIT: learned I'll be doing full time graveyard shift all summer... Not something Im looking forward to in the least. I hope I'll be able to hold up. Not sure how I would be able to GM more then one game at a time so might be for the best anyway? We will see how I handle full time graveyard shift

----------


## igordragonian

mmm, I think I can GM, if you really sure you ok, with relativly mundane happenings.
More about what characters think of things, rather then a physical oreven intelectual challenge

----------


## Emmerlaus

Would it be bad if we make several episodes with the ame idea?

For exemple, I could see the Princesses run away from the Staff more then once... And we planned another pranks episode right?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I dont think it would be bad to have episodes happening with similar ideas.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I dont think it would be bad to have episodes happening with similar ideas.


In that case, I might have an episode idea BUT Im working full time on the graveyard shift for teh summer. I have zero energy or creativity to do anything hobby related because of it. I barely try to keep up with the roleplays Im already involved.

----------


## igordragonian

Well, since nopony has objected, I will start my episode soon

----------


## DaOldeWolf

great! I am sorry for not being online beforehand. We had some electricity issues yesterday.

----------


## Emmerlaus

COud we create a NPC who was teached the spell to rise the sun and moon? How about Starlight character in that christmas special where she was visited by Ghosts of christmas? It could be that one...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*pokes igordragonian*

We both have posted.  :Small Wink:

----------


## igordragonian

I am
Confused.
Who is this Snow fella?

And I was understanding that Agony has changed her name officaly..

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I am
> Confused.
> Who is this Snow fella?
> 
> And I was understanding that Agony has changed her name officaly..


Sorry, I thought it was clear so I'll explain:

1) Snowfall Frost is a  character who lived in the same timeline as Starswirl the Bearded *Spoiler: In this episode*
Show




 and discovered the joy of that holiday and how to open your heart to friendships.

2) Tea Agony pretty much just wanted her hubby to call her with a sweet name. Tea is enough for her friends but consider it a sweet nickname in a relationship as Deepwood calling her Agony felt a bit wrong. Normally, her friends and close people would call her Tea to be respectful and more intimate.

----------


## igordragonian

If to judge by the outfits there, I think she can't be as ancient.

---
Ah. I am really an idiot. Facehoof*

----------


## Emmerlaus

> If to judge by the outfits there, I think she can't be as ancient.
> 
> ---
> Ah. I am really an idiot. Facehoof*


Oh? So my idea doesnt work? I can edit the posts to make it a completly different NPC. In that case, I could even make it my next adventure LOL

What do you guys think? Its true that Snowfall Frost was living wioth other races in the same town and considered the Wendigos a myth and something that was exaggerated.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ing... EMPTY your inbox! 

=====

Also, thanks to Igordragonian episode, I finally had the creative juices flowing for a few episodes ideas. IMll give a resume here and you tell me which one you think would be more fun to expand upon:

1) Celestia and Luna reaction to Starswirl leaving

2) Resolving a issue with the Unicorn Kingdom over Starswirl ritual to raise the sun

3) Finding an alternate solution, like creating a way for the Unicorns who lost their magic to get it back

Igor mentionned also he wanted the season finale to be about Celestia getting her cutie mark. What do you guys think?  :Small Big Grin: 

PS: Igor, your opinion is valid, you have good ideas and you shouldnt put yourself down over and over. We love you for who you are.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Its been a few days, is everyone alright?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Its been a few days, is everyone alright?


Night shifts, insomnia and general blues about my life... Seems like every tasks is a burden and I cant seem to catch up with RL responsabilities. Totally my fault and to fix the problem, I started to take sleep pills. It helped yesterday but I need a bit more sleep to be able to feel a bit better.  I should feel better after a few days.

IN short, I could feel better but thanks for listening to my rambling. 

As for in-game... It's hard to get only one wish from Starswirl, one that reflect both Sugar and Tea Agony personnality.I could pick a wish that will turn out as a game episode on its on even. So Im crippled with indicision.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

Every character get a wish, if it helps

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Every character get a wish, if it helps


Ill PM you my idea for Sugar wish. It might be a good future episode idea. As for Tea Agony... would wishing for a new magic teacher for her and  the Princesses works? Increasing her magic is fine and all but having a new magic teacher inside the castle seem wise and the kind of thing Tea Agony would wish for...

----------


## igordragonian

Anything else, or should I wrap the scene?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I vote for moving forward. Especially since a few days have happened.

----------


## Emmerlaus

You can wrap the scene. Sorry for not being there a lot... Because of the Covid, my boss is extending my night work shift. This... wont be fun at all.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, so are we still going then?  :Small Frown:

----------


## igordragonian

> MLP: Serving Celestia and Luna Is Magic.
> 
> 
> Hello potential players!
> We are My Little Pony fans who roleplay in this mmm.. campigan(?) For years. 
> Sometimes the game go fast, sometimes it go slow, but we are dedicated bunch,and we still on. 
> Three of us have remained, and we feel we could use "fresh blood", so here the the re-recruitment.
> 
> 
> ...


Would you aprove such re recruitment post?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Would you aprove such re recruitment post?


I would say that some of the NPC are not easy replaced unless the applicant is serious about commitement. I wouldt completely part with Sugar for exemple...

----------


## igordragonian

I meant them playing as the NPCs.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I meant them playing as the NPCs.


Thats what Im saying. Wouldnt want to let somepony else roleplaying as Sugar. I must admit, I like roleplaying as both  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

Ah. Sure.
No problem there, there are enough NPCs , I can edit out the chef from the  npc list

----------


## igordragonian

Old wolf? Ing? Any thoughts about the re recruitment?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I didnt notice the OOC. I dont have a problem with a re-recruiting. 

Are those all the staff members? I though they were more.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

the npc list actually doesn't work...
also, Ing? Are you ok with it?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

No worries. I kept a list just in case. Here is the list of staff members:

Tailwind: Maid/ diplomacy
Golden Hour: Doctor
Sugar Rush: Cook
Money Bags: Accountant
Cornucopia: Librarian *
Tea Agony: Etiquette and proper social behavior teacher
Sketch Book: The teacher
Wood Chuck: Carpenter *
Night Shift: Night Vigilant *
Deepwood: Ranger *
Sweet Echo: Mailman assistant
Charcoal Knight: Co-staff boss, castle blacksmith and in charge of the boiler room *
BubbleGuard: Co-staff boss, princesses main bodyguard and in charge of taking care of magical artifacts *
Daily Delivery: Mailman
Harvest Moon: Gardener *

*All also serve for guard duty

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Making my obligatory, are you guys there?  :Small Frown:

----------


## igordragonian

I am. I sort of wait for Ing?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Hello all.

I talked with Igor a couple weeks ago about his Gallopardia game by PM, and it came up in conversation that The Staff was looking for new players.

Igor said to post here if I was interested, and I was.  :Small Smile: 

What do you all think? I don't have much of a pbp resume yet, though I am currently playing in the Gallopardia game.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I wont mind myself... but it seem our players are tired and unmotivated anymore?

Guys, prove me wrong please!  :Small Frown: 

========

On a side note, can we say that with the high roll of law Tea Agony has, can we rule that if they follow regulation so much, we could hide the fillies in a room where an magic experimentation is going on? One they would have to provide distance and zero interference? Would be easier to hide them this way in THAT room, with promise of treats and a vacation if they play along.  :Small Wink:

----------


## igordragonian

Yeah.
I guess bad episode.
I thought it would be a nice change of pace...
I can finish the episode here

----------


## Emmerlaus

igordragonian has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

Also, can we skip to talking to the Princesses first?

----------


## igordragonian

Ing?

...
I think I have killed the game..

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Ing?
> 
> ...
> I think I have killed the game..


You didnt. Its not your fault.

I blame myself for my long absence lately. Sorry guys, it was hard to be online when you work hours a week  :Small Frown: 

Then again, Ing hasnt replied to any roleplay he was in for the longest time as well. With the number of players we had, missing one player is very hard.

I think he didnt appreciate the fact that Tea Agony ruined his efforts so I blame myself for that as well. The thing is, I felt I had to cause I didnt feel it was going somewhere. They clearly were insisting they were right, promise of doom if we dont cooperate, etc. If Ing had said something about it, I would have remove or edited my comments without a single second thought  :Small Sigh:

----------


## igordragonian

Ok, Emmer. Oldwolf. I am at loss. What should we do?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Ok, Emmer. Oldwolf. I am at loss. What should we do?


Its the same thing for me. Im at a complete lost. Personally, I think the lost the one who shall not be named really made the game becomes more stagnant and harder to keep alive. And I did not help with my full time night shift this summer and my 60 hours work shift per week in September and October. We pretty much lost Ing. I think the question we should ask ourselves is... should we even continue? Do you guys still love the Staff game? Be honest here. Even if it could hurt so blame me if you think its my fault, I can take it

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I still love to RP the staff. I do find it difficult to post on weekends (the covid situation makes RPing on weekends a bit hard).  :Small Red Face: 

I dont know why you guys think either of you has done anything wrong on the game.  :Small Confused: 

If we need a next step, I think it should be the design of a plan  in case we are going to continue the episode. I still enjoy playing episodes and I believe the episode is going fine. .

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I still love to RP the staff. I do find it difficult to post on weekends (the covid situation makes RPing on weekends a bit hard). 
> 
> I dont know why you guys think either of you has done anything wrong on the game. 
> 
> If we need a next step, I think it should be the design of a plan  in case we are going to continue the episode. I still enjoy playing episodes and I believe the episode is going fine. .


1) FOr the plan, I think simply calling up Starswirl and telling him the 3 Pony Kingdom united for something major should be enough to bring him back. 

2) Me and Igor have anxiety and we often believe a game is dying because of us. Im not especially the nicest player ( not on the one that wont be name level but still) and Igor has a lot on his plate and just like me, he feel its his fault if something doesnt work.

3) I still like the roleplay but losing another player makes it hard to keep the interest going. Sorry if Im wrong but we pretty much finished all our character arcs so making it last longer seem more difficult somehow? I dont mind continuing the game but I dont know how... New players would help refreshing things?  :Small Sigh:

----------


## igordragonian

is the contact, telepathy thing,or something else?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> is the contact, telepathy thing,or something else?


I was thinking it would be? Powered up by a magic device.

----------


## igordragonian

Well, anyway go for it. I am waiting

----------


## Emmerlaus

By the way, just as a warning, I have flu symptom, *including fever*. It not too high that I need to be hosîtalized yet but I need to be careful and rest. I'll answer to the roleplay if I can... and not hospitalized. But I doubt the fever will continue rising up. At least I hope so lol

----------


## igordragonian

I hope you will get better

----------


## igordragonian

On less pessmitic point...
do any of you follow the IDW Comic?
There is now cannon backstory for Zecora.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

What s the backstory of Zecora?

Btw, we are ready for your next post.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> What s the backstory of Zecora?
> 
> Btw, we are ready for your next post.


His family has to test against COVID 19, he is quite anxious about this. Just a heads up.

----------


## igordragonian

This and more.
Yeah.

On other matters-
I think we desrpatly need to recruit.
And ... I think I'll change my focus to other character- maybe Money Bags.
I feel like Deepwood has been though his character arc- he cranky but isn't paranoid and jerk.
I dunno.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> This and more.
> Yeah.
> 
> On other matters-
> I think we desrpatly need to recruit.
> And ... I think I'll change my focus to other character- maybe Money Bags.
> I feel like Deepwood has been though his character arc- he cranky but isn't paranoid and jerk.
> I dunno.


Or introduce a new character! You decide  :Small Smile: 

We had someone here who was interested. No news about him?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Or introduce a new character! You decide 
> 
> We had someone here who was interested. No news about him?


I'm still willing to jump in if you like: I was waiting to see if you thought there would be a more convenient time to introduce a new character or not, but I don't think I communicated that well.  :Small Red Face: 

I would still need to figure out what kind of character to play; what positions in the castle could be filled?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I'm still willing to jump in if you like: I was waiting to see if you thought there would be a more convenient time to introduce a new character or not, but I don't think I communicated that well. 
> 
> I would still need to figure out what kind of character to play; what positions in the castle could be filled?


Personnaly, I wouldnt even mind if you replace one of the existing NPC LOL  :Small Amused: 

It would be easier to tell you what you cannot do... We have a cook, a "partyplanner/teacher", a guard... Thats for the PC. Igor made a ranger that is mostly minotoring the Everfree Forest.

You could be a maid/butler, a gardner, an architect expert... You could be so many things. We are not restraining you. So you would just need to find a concept you like and most of all, would not mind to growth. Because potential growth is important in roleplay.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Personnaly, I wouldnt even mind if you replace one of the existing NPC LOL 
> 
> It would be easier to tell you what you cannot do... We have a cook, a "partyplanner/teacher", a guard... Thats for the PC. Igor made a ranger that is mostly minotoring the Everfree Forest.
> 
> You could be a maid/butler, a gardner, an architect expert... You could be so many things. We are not restraining you. So you would just need to find a concept you like and most of all, would not mind to growth. Because potential growth is important in roleplay.


Haha! Good to know.  :Small Smile: 

That does help condense my options: thanks! One thought I had was that I could play an earth pony attorney: perhaps the castle could hire him to negotiate the new legal situation of the land and ensure the safety of the palace. When he's not fighting cases for the castle, he could begin teaching the princesses law; I imagine they had to learn those skills _somewhere_.  :Small Tongue: 

As for growth, I'll need to think about that some more, but I have the beginnings of a couple ideas. One thought inspired by Sherlock's brother Mycroft could be social anxiety of a sort: he starts off agoraphobic and semi-antisocial, but can get better through his work with the castle staff. What do you think?

----------


## igordragonian

Ah 
with this station in mind we can drop you almost right away.


Hmm,, sure. it works.
I think Deepwood and Bubbleguard are a bit like that on some scale, but maybe that will give an intresting angle to it.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Ah 
> with this station in mind we can drop you almost right away.
> 
> 
> Hmm,, sure. it works.
> I think Deepwood and Bubbleguard are a bit like that on some scale, but maybe that will give an intresting angle to it.


It's part of the reason it came to mind.  :Small Wink: 

After some further thought, I'm thinking this character might be something of a high functioning NEET: they have an unmatched knowledge of pony law (of all three kingdoms), but pretty much has a small panic attack whenever they have to leave a building. They do leave their house for work, but they avoid taking a lot of jobs because of this anxiety. As for the anti-social bit, I'm thinking maybe less anti social and more kind but extremely awkward and nervous... except when on a case, in which case they are in their element and comfortable until the job is done (then the anxiety catches up and they need a lie down).

As for the name, I was thinking Lettersprite.

Also, how much xp do we start with in this game? I glanced through the RIM rules, but I didn't want to make any assumptions.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Haha! Good to know. 
> 
> That does help condense my options: thanks! One thought I had was that I could play an earth pony attorney: perhaps the castle could hire him to negotiate the new legal situation of the land and ensure the safety of the palace. When he's not fighting cases for the castle, he could begin teaching the princesses law; I imagine they had to learn those skills _somewhere_. 
> 
> As for growth, I'll need to think about that some more, but I have the beginnings of a couple ideas. One thought inspired by Sherlock's brother Mycroft could be social anxiety of a sort: he starts off agoraphobic and semi-antisocial, but can get better through his work with the castle staff. What do you think?


That is quite appropiate considering the timing of the episode.




> Ah 
> with this station in mind we can drop you almost right away.
> 
> 
> Hmm,, sure. it works.
> I think Deepwood and Bubbleguard are a bit like that on some scale, but maybe that will give an intresting angle to it.


Your epiode might show why its necessary to get a pony specialized on the field of the law. Fitting!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

Actually it amazing. I can present you in the next or after next post.

My idea, is Starswirl somehow know the right candidates for the job. 
(Oldwolf probably know how)
And well, he send Agony and Bubble to hire him. The Pillars Of Light need Starswirl, and he can't deal with bearucracy right now-
Sure. He can turn the goverment apparaisers into ducks. But this will probably create more problems then it solves.

Also, we can use an attorney to teach the princesses about legalities, and maybe as the local nobility to judge cases, and in general new story options.

How does it all sound?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Actually it amazing. I can present you in the next or after next post.
> 
> My idea, is Starswirl somehow know the right candidates for the job. 
> (Oldwolf probably know how)
> And well, he send Agony and Bubble to hire him. The Pillars Of Light need Starswirl, and he can't deal with bearucracy right now-
> Sure. He can turn the goverment apparaisers into ducks. But this will probably create more problems then it solves.
> 
> Also, we can use an attorney to teach the princesses about legalities, and maybe as the local nobility to judge cases, and in general new story options.
> 
> How does it all sound?


This sounds fine to me; what about the rest of you? If this sounds good, how soon should I have a character sheet done then? Should I assume everypony starts at the adult level of experience (60 points)?

Hmm, I wonder where Lettersprite would be living before Starswirl nabs him. Probably a packed city so he doesn't have to be outside of a building for too long, so perhaps Canterlot? He may have gone there for law school and decided to stay, perhaps having grown up in the country having to be in the great outdoors for _looooong_ periods of time. He probably hid under a tarp the whole time on the trip to Canterlot to emulate a building, aha.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Do I need to roll to see the shadowy figure or its more an ominious thing for next scene (that I should let it go for now)?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

Just omeniouse thing.
It isn't part of the plot.

Just Luna being mysteriouse.

What about my idea for Bluehamster?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Just omeniouse thing.
> It isn't part of the plot.
> 
> Just Luna being mysteriouse.
> 
> What about my idea for Bluehamster?


Tea Agony was covering that to be honest but she's not a specialist at it. And she was away from the 3 nations for a while now so her knowledge is not up to date. Its the occassion for her to focus on her magic studies. though.  :Small Tongue: 

Its fine by me. I suggest the lawyer come from Eart Pony nation allies, associated with Earth Pony royalty who already sweared royalty to the Princesses.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Tea Agony was covering that to be honest but she's not a specialist at it. And she was away from the 3 nations for a while now so her knowledge is not up to date. Its the occassion for her to focus on her magic studies. though. 
> 
> Its fine by me. I suggest the lawyer come from Eart Pony nation allies, associated with Earth Pony royalty who already sweared royalty to the Princesses.


I'm fine with having Lettersprite hail from an earth pony nation; what would some of the more populated cities in their lands be?
Also, I thought the princesses were a secret, but what you said above seems to imply otherwise: are there kingdoms that have allied with them? Sorry if this should be common knowledge: I haven't read the entirety of the previous adventures.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I'm fine with having Lettersprite hail from an earth pony nation; what would some of the more populated cities in their lands be?
> Also, I thought the princesses were a secret, but what you said above seems to imply otherwise: are there kingdoms that have allied with them? Sorry if this should be common knowledge: I haven't read the entirety of the previous adventures.


The Earth Pony nation sent a spy, our previous nurse. They allied themself with Starswirl and the two Princesses as long as they could be below her in minarchy. They actually agreed that a monarch is much needed to order everyone around.

The Unicorns are against it and same for Cloudsdale.

Cloudsdale is pretty much ruled by a dictator. His daughter is far more understanding but also very warrior like in mentality. 

As for the Unicorn, we didnt establish a city fo rthem yet but I presume it would be drestroyed anyway once Canterlot is established?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> The Earth Pony nation sent a spy, our previous nurse. They allied themself with Starswirl and the two Princesses as long as they could be below her in minarchy. They actually agreed that a monarch is much needed to order everyone around.
> 
> The Unicorns are against it and same for Cloudsdale.
> 
> Cloudsdale is pretty much ruled by a dictator. His daughter is far more understanding but also very warrior like in mentality. 
> 
> As for the Unicorn, we didnt establish a city fo rthem yet but I presume it would be drestroyed anyway once Canterlot is established?


This is all good to know: thanks for explaining!

Being a citizen of the earth pony kingdoms would make more sense. Cloudsdale sounds like a mess at the moment, but a military government fits the characterization of the pegasi before the hearthswarming union.

I already feel bad for the current capital of the unicorn lands...  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

I always imagined Trottingham for some reason.

Didn't remembered the spy thing to be honest.

Oldwolf?

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sorry I thought I had answered the roleplay.

So glad to have the next two days off... I needed it badly.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## igordragonian

Beside the previouse questions... Oldwolf, did you establish HOW Starswirl pick the staff?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Nope, I have never. Its just established that he decides the staff members by himself. BubbleGuard has never taken part in the decision, he is just the one that complains when they finally arrive.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

*pokes thread* We still going there, right?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> *pokes thread* We still going there, right?


Igor being absent on his other roleplay threads too.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Oh no....  :Small Eek: 

Is the new interest still here with us?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Oh no.... 
> 
> Is the new interest still here with us?


I'm still here, and I wouldn't worry too much about Igor: he posted in a Mythweavers PbP I'm in with him yesterday.  :Small Smile: 

I'm guessing he's a bit busy or something.

----------


## igordragonian

Just crazy irl
really sorry.

----------


## igordragonian

Emmeralus- can you summarize the lore you have established about the earth ponies?


Bluehamster- at this point the crunch isn't too important to us, but also convient.
But if possible, give me what I need to know, so I could set the next scene and also we as group would learn.
I know the gist of it, but something more organized if possible.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Emmeralus- can you summarize the lore you have established about the earth ponies?
> 
> 
> Bluehamster- at this point the crunch isn't too important to us, but also convient.
> But if possible, give me what I need to know, so I could set the next scene and also we as group would learn.
> I know the gist of it, but something more organized if possible.



No problem: I just finished the semester, so I should have a little more time than before.

I have the link to rping is magic, but I don't know how much XP I'm supposed to start with. Also, do you all have any tips for making characters?

What other than a character sheet would be convenient for you to know/have?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Emmeralus- can you summarize the lore you have established about the earth ponies?
> 
> 
> Bluehamster- at this point the crunch isn't too important to us, but also convient.
> But if possible, give me what I need to know, so I could set the next scene and also we as group would learn.
> I know the gist of it, but something more organized if possible.


For their lore, they just accepted the need of a higher ruler as the best thing considering how the 3 nations were behaving but that might change now that it seem like the 3 nations might come to an agreement. I dont even remember the name of the royal ponies I made lol!

----------


## igordragonian

Bluehamster- well I think we are in 60 XP 0r 65?

and well, simply what you feel we need to know, or leave conveintly open what ever you want to leave open.

More directly, where Agony and BlueGuard will find you, or doing what and so on.


--------------------

You maybe remember in what episode you presented them?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Bluehamster- well I think we are in 60 XP 0r 65?
> 
> and well, simply what you feel we need to know, or leave conveintly open what ever you want to leave open.
> 
> More directly, where Agony and BlueGuard will find you, or doing what and so on.
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> You maybe remember in what episode you presented them?


It was the episode they came to the castle and Soothing Heart left with them? And that it was revealed that Sketch Book was a talented artist?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Bluehamster- well I think we are in 60 XP 0r 65?
> 
> and well, simply what you feel we need to know, or leave conveintly open what ever you want to leave open.
> 
> More directly, where Agony and BlueGuard will find you, or doing what and so on.
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> You maybe remember in what episode you presented them?


Gotcha: thanks! I'll start working on the sheet.  :Small Smile: 

As for how they would find Lettersprite, probably in a small, but nice, house on Bakers' Street in the city of Lawndon in Trottingham. I imagine Lettersprite hearing a knock at his door in the middle of his morning tea (reading a book he just got on ancient Cloudsdale common law), nervously trotting to the door, and opening it to see Bubble Guard and Tea Agony.

Tea Agony and Bubble Guard would see a slightly heavy set nervous looking stallion in his mid 30s wearing a bathrobe with a bluish white pelt, a brown tail and slightly wild short-cut mane with a mutton-chops beard, and a quill and scroll for a cutie mark.

Starswirl may want to provide them with a means of teleporting to the castle directly: Lettersprite has made one long overland journey in his life and spent it under a tarp to avoid having an agoraphobic panic attack.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

It's evening-night right now, but sure. I can work with it.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> It's evening-night right now, but sure. I can work with it.


Ah, gotcha: evening tea then.  :Small Smile: 

As for the sheet, I have my edges sorted out, but I still need to define my aspects (we talked about them a bit here before, but I need to explicitly state them).

Lettersprite:

Edges:
-Skill training (improved and greater): Law (30 points)
-Skill mastery: Law (5 points)
-Special purpose: ensure just legal conduct (quill and scroll cutie mark) (5 points)
-Job proficiency (improved): Lawyer (15 points)
-Gifted: Mind (5 points)

Mind: 2, Body: 1, Heart: 1

----------


## igordragonian

By the way, what his usual legal activities?
Accusing criminals, defending accused, or advising legaly to big shots?
Do he has family, friends, rivals or anypony who might help make it more intresting then
'Sups. Are you coming?'
'Sure'

----------


## Emmerlaus

If the portal is closing, I'll create my own spell to copy the spell and create a portal to bring it back tonight.

Is that fine?

----------


## igordragonian

I think so, just count it as one of prepared spells.

I assume Tea Agony, is season 1-2 Twilight Sparkle's level of power, in my headcannon

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I think so, just count it as one of prepared spells.
> 
> I assume Tea Agony, is season 1-2 Twilight Sparkle's level of power, in my headcannon


Yes but she didnt focus on her magic study as she had lots to do at Starswirl castle. But with everything that is happening and her being a parent now, she can finally focus on herself and her magic study. Especially since Starswirl is now gone.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> By the way, what his usual legal activities?
> Accusing criminals, defending accused, or advising legaly to big shots?
> Do he has family, friends, rivals or anypony who might help make it more intresting then
> 'Sups. Are you coming?'
> 'Sure'


Ask, and you shall receive.  :Small Tongue: 
Background stuff

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Merry Christmas to everyone.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Merry Christmas to everyone.


Im posting this from my phone since Im working all day today but Merry Christmas everypony!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Hope you all had a nice Hearthswarming  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

BTW, Emmer do you want to roleplay the interaction with the pillars of light? I don't think they have big plot relevance, but you might enjoy it. it's up to you

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Lettersprite is in his apartment on Baker's Street. He's just finished making a cup of chamomile tea; would he have heard the shouting?

I can post IC if you like.

----------


## igordragonian

> Lettersprite is in his apartment on Baker's Street. He's just finished making a cup of chamomile tea; would he have heard the shouting?
> 
> I can post IC if you like.


For plot convience, yes.
Btw, ponies shout all the time. It very rarely get to an actual violence.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> For plot convience, yes.
> Btw, ponies shout all the time. It very rarely get to an actual violence.


That's good to know: thanks! I'll go post in the IC

----------


## Emmerlaus

> BTW, Emmer do you want to roleplay the interaction with the pillars of light? I don't think they have big plot relevance, but you might enjoy it. it's up to you


They dont seem to have a big plot relevance yes. And that would complicate things for you. So nah let's focus on getting our new player in the game lol

----------


## Emmerlaus

Do we get a Mind roll to know about Lettersprite? Where he live and such?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

Hmmm. i guess it represnt if you can have a good guess.
But you have only so much hints, so it will be at least 10+?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Btw, guys. Wish you a happy new year.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Btw, guys. Wish you a happy new year.


Same Wolf!  :Small Smile: 

May that vaccine work and the world be back on his tracks.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Happy new year all!

... I think my earlier post may have been the longest one I've ever written for a PbP 0.0

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Happy new year all!
> 
> ... I think my earlier post may have been the longest one I've ever written for a PbP 0.0


And it was impressive! Loved it!  :Small Smile:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> And it was impressive! Loved it!


Aha, thanks. Sometimes I get a little verbose, so I'm glad it didn't wind up a chore to read.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

A small context by the way-
In medival privlige had a diffrent context than our understanding-
 It wasn't a bad word...
More or less anyone who managed to haggle from his feudal lord got certain privliges- usually from organized groups-
Craftmen of guilds, or students of universities, monastic orders....

The idea is, that the united goverment is reaxmining every privilige. (Including those of Starswirl's)
Naturally some ponies won't be happy.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Then I'll rewrite what I posted to point out that business will have to rely on better products now instead of just your ability of gaining favors. Everypony will win from this because of this and not just a selected few higher class.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

Emmer and Wolf- sorry, I guess you might felt like you didn't had much to do in the scene, I mostly wanted to hype LEttersprite, give him a chance to flex and prove his worth..

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Emmer and Wolf- sorry, I guess you might felt like you didn't had much to do in the scene, I mostly wanted to hype LEttersprite, give him a chance to flex and prove his worth..


No problem, I did realize it!  :Small Smile:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Thanks for your patience everyone.  :Small Red Face: 

It was a lot if fun to RP him! Though I think I may need to reallocate some points in his law skill to an empathy skill if that's alright: it seems to be something he was good at here.  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

I guess my next update I will start a new thread.
So,
Ideas for names?

Law&Order: Trial By Hugs?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I guess my next update I will start a new thread.
> So,
> Ideas for names?
> 
> Law&Order: Trial By Hugs?


Love it Igor lol ! But how about Sentenced to cuddles for life?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Haha! Both of those options are stellar XD

I'm not sure I can decide which is best!

----------


## igordragonian

Oldwolf?
Any opinion?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Oh! I missed this and posted Lettersprite's reaction to Tea Agony's help! 

I probably should have waited: sorry!

He still would like another pony to help.

As for the help action, should I roll for anything, or is this more cosmetic at the moment?

----------


## Emmerlaus

Should it be my episode next? Or someone else want to do it?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I guess my next update I will start a new thread.
> So,
> Ideas for names?
> 
> Law&Order: Trial By Hugs?


I like the name.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Should it be my episode next? Or someone else want to do it?


Nobody else want to address the elephant in the room?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Go ahead if you want to take your turn.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Go ahead if you want to take your turn.


I guess enough time has passed for me to reset the clock on that. But Im working 50 hours this week, the only time I'll be able to update it will be in the evening (Atlantic time). 

Just need to think of a good episode idea but Im thinking the Princesses might want to "initiate" the new guy and see if he can handle them lol  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

0.0 ...Oh dear; that could be a real trial  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

Sorry
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...1#post24884101


Excuses about rough irl...

Also next week I am summoned to the reserve forcr for few days-
It might be intense, OR very lazy. 
So not sure about my activity you might not even feel it.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Sorry
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...1#post24884101
> 
> 
> Excuses about rough irl...
> 
> Also next week I am summoned to the reserve forcr for few days-
> It might be intense, OR very lazy. 
> So not sure about my activity you might not even feel it.


Im just glad you are still alive lol As for roleplay, its fine to take a small break. Once you finish your episode, Ill update the Staff roleplay once a day only and Ill reply even you arent posting then.

----------


## igordragonian

Well the "climax'of the episode didn't happened yet-
Which would be simple(?)
Resabalishing the rights and debts of the castle.

----------


## igordragonian

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...Moon-tea-party!

just so we will have it

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Quick question: am I remembering correctly when I recall that the unification treaty has already been accepted by Trottingham's government?

If so, could it be overturned by nationalists like Iron Hoof (Lettersprite's frenemy whom I mentioned as an NPC in his backstory) in his absence?

I'm thinking he will want to continue to give Trottingham legal advice by letter while on The Staff.

Also, thanks Igor for letting me call the unification agreement the Treaty of Everfree; I probably should have run that by you first. >.<

----------


## Emmerlaus

Considering that it was signed by the 3 Nations its unlikely... at most the Unicorns could back down from it I guess?  :Small Confused:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

If that's the case, then Lettersprite would probably be at loose ends actually, which would be ideal.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Thanks wolf for bringing that to our attention in you last post, I almost forgot ! Ill post my own post tonight after work

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Quick question: did Tea Agony mean that the lawyers who came to the castle want to spy on everything, or that the staff wants to spy on the lawyers?

As for resolving the problem, I have a thought, though I imagine there will be a roll for it. The idea is to declare the castle a state building of the Unified Kingdoms of Equestria (the faction formed by the Treaty of Everfree).

IIRC, not all the kingdoms are on board with the plan yet? But if it's a state building of the Union, and not of a kingdom, then a kingdom would have to ask permission before rummaging through it (or convince enough ponies that bad things are happening there to warrant an investigation).

What do you all think?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Quick question: did Tea Agony mean that the lawyers who came to the castle want to spy on everything, or that the staff wants to spy on the lawyers?
> 
> As for resolving the problem, I have a thought, though I imagine there will be a roll for it. The idea is to declare the castle a state building of the Unified Kingdoms of Equestria (the faction formed by the Treaty of Everfree).
> 
> IIRC, not all the kingdoms are on board with the plan yet? But if it's a state building of the Union, and not of a kingdom, then a kingdom would have to ask permission before rummaging through it (or convince enough ponies that bad things are happening there to warrant an investigation).
> 
> What do you all think?


She mean the lawyers want to spy on everything.

And Igor is the Gm now, I guess we need to wait for his judgement lol

----------


## igordragonian

> Quick question: did Tea Agony mean that the lawyers who came to the castle want to spy on everything, or that the staff wants to spy on the lawyers?
> 
> As for resolving the problem, I have a thought, though I imagine there will be a roll for it. The idea is to declare the castle a state building of the Unified Kingdoms of Equestria (the faction formed by the Treaty of Everfree).
> 
> IIRC, not all the kingdoms are on board with the plan yet? But if it's a state building of the Union, and not of a kingdom, then a kingdom would have to ask permission before rummaging through it (or convince enough ponies that bad things are happening there to warrant an investigation).
> 
> What do you all think?



Well, who the kingdoms are?
The leaders have agreed, but there always people who dislike shifts in power..
Right now it's turning into more centralized federation.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Ah! Ok: thanks to both Emmerlaus and Igor for clarifying ^^;

So the leaders have agreed, but there are ponies like the baker in every kingdom: makes sense.

So the castle could hypothetically be made a federal building... but it would have to serve a purpose of some sort. Perhaps neutral ground for federation leaders to chat? That may not be ideal if we want the fillies secret, but it could lay the groundwork for it becoming the center of politics in the future.

Alternatively, it could be a storage building for hazardous artifacts. That wouldn't be untrue.  :Small Wink: 

What do you all think? Do you have any other ideas?

----------


## Emmerlaus

Maybe a secret meeting place in case of a rebellion for leaders of the 3 nations to meet? The castle could be redesigned with such purpose in mind.

The hazardous artifact thing... couldnt they simply ask for their destruction instead? It could be interesting that the destruction of one made the Everfree Forest weather become autonomous of the rest of the world... Or that in itself could be an episode idea? lol

But Im thinking that the castle could be called an asylum for ponies with excentric condition like Sugar Rush, who is now half-dragon? Or Bubbles family the D-Magic family if they get expropriated? The Staff did have a strange collection of ponies on their list and we could stealthy declare Celestia and Luna alicorn status as one of those excentricities?  :Small Confused:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Hmm, I'm actually thinking it could be neat to combine the secret meeting place and asylum ideas. We could say it is a federal sanctuary and emergency meeting place for VIPs (very important ponies :p).

What do you think? Is this something that could be done with the proper paperwork?

By the way, I'll make my post to the IC today. Thank you all for your patience: I wanted to sort some of this out first ^^;

On another note, I have finished my sheet. I've assumed debate would he covered under Job Proficiency, Lawyer; does that sound reasonable to all of you?
Lettersprite

----------


## DaOldeWolf

It all looks fine to me (the char sheet I mean.).  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> It all looks fine to me (the char sheet I mean.).


Awww, I thought you were talking about me. Now Im disappointed LOL  :Small Tongue:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Awww, I thought you were talking about me. Now Im disappointed LOL


I will admit that you did an excellent job laying everything out. I am thankful.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Hey Igor, you are still in that training camp? If not, how was it?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> It all looks fine to me (the char sheet I mean.).


Sorry for the late reply: I'm glad the sheet looks good!

Hmm, one thing that comes to mind is that teaching law is different from knowing it: maybe some of Lettersprite's arc can be learning to teach?

----------


## igordragonian

Sorry.
Yeab.
It was good.
Cool people and good food.
Better then my food on regular life actually.
Lol

----------


## igordragonian

Emmer- do you remember Starswil has brought the pillars of light?
Though he asked to prevent them from meeting the princesses.

About Tailwind, I just assumed she would be paranoid about any military guy of Cloudsdale.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Emmer- do you remember Starswil has brought the pillars of light?
> Though he asked to prevent them from meeting the princesses.
> 
> About Tailwind, I just assumed she would be paranoid about any military guy of Cloudsdale.


Oh, I did forgot. But at least I assumed she know about most of them? I mean they are heroes during that time, important like the WOnderbolts but with less members. And that guy was one of the flashy ones with an important background, not like the Element of Healing or something.

I'll edit my post though before going to bed if needed. And Tea AGony probably probably didnt realize why Tailwind is paranoid considering how tired she is and how the stories made Magnus honorable and brave.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ill try to post a reply tomorrow evening. Sorry everyone. Time flew by quicker then I realized.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Ill try to post a reply tomorrow evening. Sorry everyone. Time flew by quicker then I realized.


No worries on my end at least: I've been a bit slow myself lately ^^;

----------


## igordragonian

It a bit of a filler-ish scene.
Just thought would be nice to interact with the Pillars a bit.

You want me to wrap up,or arw you enjoying it?
I was considering to let another pillar or two to wake up.

Up to you, plan wise, what is essential is the encounter with the beraucrsts tommorow 
So we can get there quickly, or get some in between interactions.
Maybe also a bit to let Lettersprite adjust and etc.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> It a bit of a filler-ish scene.
> Just thought would be nice to interact with the Pillars a bit.
> 
> You want me to wrap up,or arw you enjoying it?
> I was considering to let another pillar or two to wake up.
> 
> Up to you, plan wise, what is essential is the encounter with the beraucrsts tommorow 
> So we can get there quickly, or get some in between interactions.
> Maybe also a bit to let Lettersprite adjust and etc.


I dont mind meeting another of them or so. I love this scene!

Personnaly, I love Mistmane and I know from the comic that Luna knows her? Maybe she is the one who will come back often to see the  Staff at the castle or something?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

This is nice: as you said, it gives Lettersprite a chance to get accustomed to the castle. As for specific pillars, I don't have a preference.  :Small Smile:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

If we are talking about meeting the pillars, my favorite is Rockhoof.  :Small Big Grin: 

Edit: Also I like your idea, Emmer. We should have them appear at least once later.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, time to poke since it has been three days.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Wow, life is being... busy for me lately. And I think it might be worst then I think. Next few days, our workload will increase since COVID restrictions are mostly lifted where I live. 

My GF is being very needy also since she lost her job, it was a blow to her confidence since she's a recovering workaholic. 

You guys have a hard time balancing work/friends/family/love/chores like I do?

At least I convinced my GF to do more chores around the house when she is not learning the stuff she needs to learn to get her driving license. So that's a relief!  :Small Tongue: 

I wish I could write my fanfic but I have found zero time for it lately... 

Sorry for the rant, just wanted to share what was happening in my life to someone lol

----------


## igordragonian

can't find any balance. lol
no sure what can I do.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Wow, life is being... busy for me lately. And I think it might be worst then I think. Next few days, our workload will increase since COVID restrictions are mostly lifted where I live. 
> 
> My GF is being very needy also since she lost her job, it was a blow to her confidence since she's a recovering workaholic. 
> 
> You guys have a hard time balancing work/friends/family/love/chores like I do?
> 
> At least I convinced my GF to do more chores around the house when she is not learning the stuff she needs to learn to get her driving license. So that's a relief! 
> 
> I wish I could write my fanfic but I have found zero time for it lately... 
> ...


I am fine Sometimes, we all need to let out our stress. I hope eventually things get better.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Wow... was given some attitude by my mom for driving to my 15 minutes walk work in winter, which only take me 2 minutes by car. Im not used to the glacial, bone-chilling wind here that come from being close to a big large river.

Still, I need to change my car battery, the heating gadget to warm my engine doesn't work and it might cost me. I dont care however, I have the money for it and Im not motivated going to work early in that cold.  :Small Sigh: 

I wish I could take a vacation but with the pandemic going on, its not a good idea.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Yeah, there is no shame in driving a walkable distance when it's cold out; especially when it's icy. Ice makes a chilly walk a genuine health hazard.

Yeah, now might not be the best time to go some place warmer. Still, I hope the weather relents a bit for you soon. ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yeah, there is no shame in driving a walkable distance when it's cold out; especially when it's icy. Ice makes a chilly walk a genuine health hazard.
> 
> Yeah, now might not be the best time to go some place warmer. Still, I hope the weather relents a bit for you soon. ^^


It went from attitude to outward threat of no longer helping me if I ever was in financial troubles. Yeeeeah, not very healthy. 

But I'll do my part and try to educate myself on how to take care of a car.

And before you judge my mom too harshly, we were both being stubborn and shes normally way more helpful and empathic. She just think it would be a huge waste of money if I broke down my car for being a moron in how to take care of a car.

PS:Igor, update the Staff roleplay when you can?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

cars are annoying to handle.
BTW, the storyline of MLP IDW is great, and promising...
I am quite hyped. Shame there is no much discussion

----------


## Emmerlaus

> cars are annoying to handle.
> BTW, the storyline of MLP IDW is great, and promising...
> I am quite hyped. Shame there is no much discussion


MLP IDW?  :Small Confused:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

The comics I'm pretty sure. :)

Also, I completely forgot about Sugar Rush in my last post. >.<

I'll try to have Lettersprite take a beverage and thank her as he goes to the study (would be rude not to acknowledge her).

----------


## Emmerlaus

> The comics I'm pretty sure. :)
> 
> Also, I completely forgot about Sugar Rush in my last post. >.<
> 
> I'll try to have Lettersprite take a beverage and thank her as he goes to the study (would be rude not to acknowledge her).


And the library caretaker ice a giant pony who will not allow drinks or beverages to enter the study or library normally but Tea Agony is there with you lol :Small Tongue:

----------


## Emmerlaus

I think we should let Lettersprite master his first cutie mark roll without chances to fail. He needs to impress us to be officially hired after all!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> I think we should let Lettersprite master his first cutie mark roll without chances to fail. He needs to impress us to be officially hired after all!


If you all feel like that should be the case, go ahead! I was mainly rolling for fun ^^;

That was some spectacularly bad luck too: a 3 on 4d4b2 is ridiculous, but possible of course. An 0.31% chance according to AnyDice.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I think we should let Lettersprite master his first cutie mark roll without chances to fail. He needs to impress us to be officially hired after all!


I second this motion. Mainly because I am a firm believer of the rule of cool.  :Small Cool:

----------


## igordragonian

yep.
I believe, there is a point in rolling dice, only if diffrent results will be intresting, but in this instance.. only one result would work.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Heh, I realized I forgot to add 1 for gifted (mind) anyway, so it was a 10 :p

Still, many thanks: let's hope this doesn't become a habit of my virtual dice ^^;

----------


## Emmerlaus

Edited my post to greet Sweet Echo. Igor, I know you are a busy man but update when you can alright?  :Small Wink:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Time to also give a poke to this from me. I am starting to get worried.  :Small Frown:

----------


## igordragonian

Sorry...
Anxiety.
Holiday.
Memorial of dead relartive.
Working on getting back to online scedaule.

----------


## igordragonian

Question-
I feel like that Deepwood (that he is one of my favorite characters I have ever created) more or less has completed his character arc...
So i am considering shifting focus to Sweet Echo.
What do you think?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Question-
> I feel like that Deepwood (that he is one of my favorite characters I have ever created) more or less has completed his character arc...
> So i am considering shifting focus to Sweet Echo.
> What do you think?


It sounds great. Emmerlaus did the same with Tea Agony some time ago. So, yeah, go ahead.
I am even thinking on doing this after I finish BubbleGuard's last two goals. Finally setting with Sweet Echo and develop his most powerful spell.

Edit: Also, my sincerest condolences for your loss.

----------


## Emmerlaus

FINALLY HOME!

I wanted to tell you since I saw your message: Sorry about your loss  :Small Frown: 

And if you want to roleplay as Sweet Echo, be my guest! We would all welcome it  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

It was my wife's brother. He died... 18 years ago? But still..
He was very young and it was a whole tragedy..
But tnxx.



Btw.. is Dailymail an established character? I'l work on sheet for Echo

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Daily Delivery is BubbleGuard 's cousin and co-worker to Sweet Echo.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ill try to post tonight or tomorrow. Had a little fight with my soulmate yesterday, we made up and had a nice conversation about privacy and anxiety lol! In any case if I dont reply tonight Ill definitely reply tomorrow

----------


## igordragonian

> Daily Delivery is BubbleGuard 's cousin and co-worker to Sweet Echo.


did we meet him before?

---

and hope things got better, Emmer

----------


## Emmerlaus

> and hope things got better, Emmer


 Dont worry about me. My girlfriend and I are fine. We dont argue often and when we do, we talk like adults. No yelling involved. Im more worried about my work, I feel my concentration and energy  drained quickly when working 55-56 hours a week. Fortunately, Im holding it together for now, even if Im feeling I could be more productive at times. Both of my bosses at my different jobs needs me right now, both are lacking workers for different reasons. So I can only bear with it for now, at least until mid-April.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> did we meet him before?
> 
> ---
> 
> and hope things got better, Emmer


Yep. He was there for my last episode.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

I see. Harsh stuff.
---

I guess I'l have to look him up.
I think also, the staff gave her mail pony role, because they didn't wsnted her to stay in one place for too long, because she had kleptomania.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Here is the whole thing to help you jog your memory.  :Small Wink: 




> Personally, I just went with what made the most sense in my experience (part of it as a psychologist). She lacks goals and direction, she has dangerous special talents and more importantly, she lacks foresight for her own actions. She is a danger to herself and others and as such, she needs advice and guidance. 
> 
> Edit: My vote is for staff member though not in the usual style. I want her doing her job far away from the castle.





> What kind of job?





> I want her working with Daily Delivery, the mail delivery pony because
> 
> a. she needs supervision 
> b. she has good qualities that could be used for traveling 
> c. its too dangerous to keep her on the castle
> 
> PD. I consider all staff members to be characters worth exploring. They cant all get the same development (though some have gotten it) but they are more than just plot devices or characters of the episode. I would dare to say that if the NPC episode goes well, I could do a second one.





> Actually I did meant her to eventually to devolp. Think like... Trixie or something.
> 
> My original plan was, that she has finally understood that she isn't wanted in her clan- and also, grew curiosity for the big world.
> 
> And yes. She will get into trouble- that her shtick. 
> 
> Delivery Pony actually can fit that, and both give her sort of base in the big world. I actually like this idea, but I won't force it.





> Daily Delivery is a guy. He is a really thin unicorn (reason he is looking for an assistant). He was mentioned to once being a friend of BubbleGuard (who betrayed his trust). He grew up to become better pony (he feels ashamed of what he did). Now he lives a simple and relaxing life in the outdoors while delivering mail from and to the castle. He is bound to appear in my next next episode (since the NPC one is the next one). I agree on the idea of a magic disguise, it should help with the outside world.





> I think she should use the transformation as suggested by Emmerlaus though maybe if it was an enchanted item, she could agree. She can then activate and deactivate the transformation by command with the help of the object. The purpose of the object from the point of view of the staff would be to give her an easier way to mix between other pony races as she travels. 
> 
> I could also see her using the possibility of double identity as a chance to create trouble using an alias. Like she could do her job as a mail pony with the pegasus enchantment and then when she wants to prank or create trouble, she could use her normal self.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Wait, so Sweet Echo isn't a normal bat pony? 0.o

I look forward to learning more as the game goes on ^^

I'm sorry to hear you've been so busy Emmerlaus, though I'm glad you and your GF were able to reconcile easily. It sounds like you two have a very healthy relationship ^^

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Wait, so Sweet Echo isn't a normal bat pony? 0.o
> 
> I look forward to learning more as the game goes on ^^
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you've been so busy Emmerlaus, though I'm glad you and your GF were able to reconcile easily. It sounds like you two have a very healthy relationship ^^


Yep, though to be fair, most of the staff members are probably quite dangerous individuals. Most of them can make for powerful foes. There is a reason there is a dungeon in the castle holding 4 ex-staff members.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Yep, though to be fair, most of the staff members are probably quite dangerous individuals. Most of them can make for powerful foes. There is a reason there is a dungeon in the castle holding 4 ex-staff members.


0.0 I had no idea... That's going to be a bit of a shock for Lettersprite.

----------


## igordragonian

Sweet Echo has also lost her cutie mark (and kleptomania) due to magic shengians.
Okie dokie!

----------


## igordragonian

I was about to reply.
But mm.. so, did we had nice share of interactions? To move along to the morning?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Sweet Echo has also lost her cutie mark (and kleptomania) due to magic shengians.
> Okie dokie!


Oh yeah! I had forgotten that detail. Thanks for reminding me. 




> I was about to reply.
> But mm.. so, did we had nice share of interactions? To move along to the morning?


IMHO, yes.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Moving forward sounds good ^^

That had to be some nasty magic to destroy a cutie mark >.<

----------


## igordragonian

Emmer, if you want we can continue the conversation on parallel. If you wish.
I just thought to move things forward.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Emmer, if you want we can continue the conversation on parallel. If you wish.
> I just thought to move things forward.


We can continue it in parallel in PM if you want. Its fine to move things foward for the others, make sense considering where the roleplay was for them lol  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, it has been three days so I am making my poke.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Well, it has been three days so I am making my poke.


Oh true! Well Im sure Igor has a lot on his plate, like I do. I need to look up my finances myself. I got the feeling one of my boss is underpaying me. I might be wrong but there is only one way to be sure... Ill need to sit down and take the time to check my finances. To my defenses, Im used to the check the papers that I received by mail but this job only has online database on that. Im not used to that and working 56 hours really tired me out. To think my boss wanted to give me even more hours because another guy quitting! I warned him I would not do that to, that weasel!  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## igordragonian

Sorry. My youngest son got face infection. Nothing scary, but it's still a thing.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Sorry. My youngest son got face infection. Nothing scary, but it's still a thing.


Ouch... take care of yourself and your family, we understand  :Small Eek:

----------


## Emmerlaus

I'm praying for you Igor. Hope you are doing ok!  :Small Frown: 

=======

By the way guys, its not MLP related or even close to be the same genre... but if you like cartoon that are more mature, I suggest Beastars and *HELLUVA BOSS* (this one is on youtube)

If you wanted something to help you pass the time lol

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Wish you the best of luck, igordragonian. Hope things become better soon.

__________________________________________________  _________________

Also, I am waiting to see the strategy since I imagineLettersprite and Tea Agony are the ones arrenging the plan to handle the group.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Wish you the best of luck, igordragonian. Hope things become better soon.
> 
> Bubble is in trouble, with Echo make it Double! Their spawn will rock all creation!
> 
> Also, I am waiting to see the strategy since I imagineLettersprite and Tea Agony are the ones arrenging the plan to handle the group.


True! First time I can show Tea Agony event planning skills! Good call wolf! Ill post a reply tommorow morning hopefully. Working all day and the writing is easier on my computer then on my phone for the formatting. EDIT: Wait what?! A clue for your next episode Wolf?  :Small Amused:

----------


## igordragonian

Is this refrence to their little adventure with the Diamond Dogs?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I wouldnt mind dming the next episode. I believe its finally time for the most important arc I had planned for BubbleGuard. Been waiting since we started for it.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sorry for the delay guys. Im busier then a bee and with as much energy as a snail drugged on sleep pills.  :Small Tongue: 

Good Night guys! Might Luna give you sweet dreams!

----------


## igordragonian

*Spoiler: Sweet Echo sheet*
Show



Name: Sweet Echo
Race: Bat Pony
Colors: Blue coat, orange mane and eyes+freckles and hop earring'
Guiding Element: Laughter
Fatal Flaw: Michviouse/curiouse.


Body:2
Fortitude:35
Heart:3
Valor: 1
Will:25
Mind:1

Edges: 60/60
-------------
Bits and bobs 5
Echolocation 5
Flight 5
Gifted body 5
Gifted heart 5
Improved gifted heart 15
Skill Training: pick pocketing 5
Speedster 5
Tactical espionage 5
Talented- Charismatic 5
Wing pony 5

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Sorry for my radio silence: I should be able to get in a new post tomorrow.

I would post tonight, but this will take some thought, and I should probably be sleeping soon (it's 11:45 PM where I am) ^^;

Thank you for your patience!

----------


## igordragonian

In large I done what I wanted with the episode.
I can wrap it up next post.
Unless you want to do something before?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> In large I done what I wanted with the episode.
> I can wrap it up next post.
> Unless you want to do something before?


Well Daoldwolf might have suggested to take ovr next episode but I could wrap a vacation epsisode if needed? Something to welcome Lettersprite among the group as well as presenting him the Princesses?

Either he get presented the rascal by the end of your episode Igo or we start the next episode with that. At least that's something that needs to be done in term of continuity.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I'm fine with that: thanks for running Igor :)

Something to haze/welcome the newcomer could be fun :p

On another note, that is a keen observation you've made Emmerlaus: I look forward to seeing how the lawyers react ^^;

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Well Daoldwolf might have suggested to take ovr next episode but I could wrap a vacation epsisode if needed? Something to welcome Lettersprite among the group as well as presenting him the Princesses?
> 
> Either he get presented the rascal by the end of your episode Igo or we start the next episode with that. At least that's something that needs to be done in term of continuity.


Sounds good. I'll be up for your idea.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Before I go with my idea, I would like a small resume of the lore we established for the lands of Mistmare.

It will help both our newbie AND me to make sure my episode idea is well-written and doable.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

Mistmare?
Mistmane?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Mistmare?
> Mistmane?


Not sure? One of the old 6 elements? Element of Beauty? You might be right, Mistmane. Anyway Ill be busy tomorrow but Ill try posting Friday for my episode. Good night everypony!

----------


## igordragonian

What need establishing about her?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> What need establishing about her?


Just resume what happened in your episode in her country, with curved horn unicorns from Eastern country and with void magic users please.

----------


## Emmerlaus

... Oook well I can make the episode in the Earth Pony country if needed? 

Sorry, I just dont want to contradict something from your episode... which was very good but a long time ago in my mind and with a  lot of good lore.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Lettersprite would be more than happy to be closer to home for a bit  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Lettersprite would be more than happy to be closer to home for a bit


We didnt establish any lore for the earth pony knigdom so yeah, we could make up any cities we want. But going back to Nipon could be interesting too... waiting for Igor reply to be sure.

EDIT: Should I just create a new location? :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Ye olde Manehattan could be a nice place to go if we want one posibly earth pony settlement.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Trottingham was established as being a part of the earth ponies' territory in Lettersprite's intro (Lawndon specifically), but Manehattan seems like the kind of city to have a mostly earth pony population. That could be a nice place to set the episode :)

----------


## igordragonian

*Spoiler: Bad Haiku Episode "short" summary*
Show



 Summary of the Cherry Blossom Empire Adventure


Sweet Echo as a charismatic mail pony, made connections in the Cherry Blossom Empire, and gained offical emprial invitation. (Which is a big deal, because usually foreigeners are a big no)

What got Starswirl intrested, is a haiku prophecy written centuries ago, by a kirin-pony(my name for the curved horn unicorns) named Future Blossom. Her prophecies are known to be true even if vague. And they are locked by a spell that only the prophecy's subject can. 
And there were a prophecy about Celestia.

Starswil has gathered group of the staff and Celestia (in disguise).


There they have met quite a bit of xenophobia,and learned of a the strict caste system, that put donkeys at the bottom of it.
Tea Agony have purchased art 

Starswirl freaked out, because he couldn't figure rheir elemental magic. Even common guards have exposed his illusion spell with ease.

Tailwind befriended donkey merchants, and as thanks they gave her tip to trust their relative- Dokobashi, maid at the emprial castle.

The group have recieved a very cold welcome by the Ceremony Minister Radiant Honor. She tried to set them to fail diplomatocly infront of the empress, but Dokobasbhi gave good tips.
Sweet Echo, the kleptomaniac she was pick pocketed Radiant Honor.
At the Empirial Tea Ceremony, she tried to give the wallet back, saying Radiant has dropped it- but it was Radiant's scheme to taint the group, and she used this to humilate them, and especialy Sweet Echo who was called "oni"
Radiant Honor were arrested for insulting the guests, and Sweet Echo went into klepto rampage.

Sable Spirit and her lover Lord River Soul explain part of the situation- Sable Spirit bitter were a powerful master of the five elements(including plant) and has usurped the throne.
Mistmane has changed her,and Sable Spirit is regretful, but only she can fix essential wronga of the empire.
Radiant Honor is the legal heir, but also represent what wrong in the empire, so Sable have gave Radiant a honor title.
But Radiant Honor want the Shugon title, which will grant her control over the army and borders- and she backed up by majority of the nobility.
Sable Spirit want River Soul to be Shugon.
Radiant Honor want to show how dangerouse foreigners are, so she setted Sweet Echo up.


Sweet Echo distressed went on stealing rampage. Bubble Guard stopped her, she gave the things she stole back with an apology-beside one Samurai who wanted Echo's head. Bubble dualed and won in a spectacular battle and got the nickname "turtle warrior"


Tea Agony has found a prophecy about herself and her children.

Tailwind and Celestia had long talks with Dokobashi, about karma, destiny and the caste system. She also warned them, that there might be another prophecy concerning Celestia and she might be dragged into the conflict.

At midnight group were arrested, accused for stealing the emprial sign ring.
Investigation has exposed that Sweet Echo was led by mind manipultaion to steal- but she has stolen other artifact then the ring.
Further investigation has exposed the conspiracy of Radiant Honor, who tried to get the Shugon title by tainting the foriegners and using Echo's kleptomania.
Now exposed, Radiant and her faction tried full cope de ta.

Dokobashi has revealed to be a ninja loyal to Radiant. She saved Tailwind from a void elemental spell but kidnapped Celestia.
She were supposed to assinate Celestia, but didn't had the resolve to do.

Sweet Echo jumped into the spell taking it's damage instead of Bubble, who managed to minimize it's damage- instead of being completly deleted from reality, only her cutie mark dissapeared- and her kleptomania with it.

The group alongside Sable's loyalists managed to defeat and convet Radiant's supporters.

But Radiant herself envolped herself in the element of void, and summoned void dragon, corrupted by it's power she was about to destroy everything just to get her title. She called herself Empty Honor.
Celestia took over an enchanted gold sun dragon statue and together the group have defeated Empty Honor in battle and morale.
Sable Spirit declared she always meant Radiant to be her heir- but she isn't ready.
Humbled, blind, weak and crippled Empty Honor accepted willingly exile to learn and make herself a worthy heir. Dokobashi accompanied her.
The library were burnt during the battle, and Celestia's prophecy was saved- but she chosen to destroy the prophecy and not read it.














I apologize for the length. I didn't knew how to shorten it.
For Trottingham I was partly inspired by London?


I guess old Manehatten (if it exist already) would be a merchant colony?
Also the sea and navy would be important.
Also, I think they have pony version of the liberty statue, so maybe we can make up some lore to that.

In general lore wise, I get democractic-ish vibe from earth pony history.
(Their leader was a chancelor and etc)

----------


## Emmerlaus

I posted in the IC thread. Because even if I didnt know where to go yet, we can start with Lettersprite meeting the princesses fillies lol

----------


## igordragonian

Any chance this post could pinned at the first post?

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=448

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Any chance this post could pinned at the first post?
> 
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=448


Oh! Ill try to do it tomorrow once Im home. Easier to structure then on my phone.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Igor you are the one who made the new thread, I cant put her character sheet on the fist post  :Small Eek: 

Was my post uninspiring by the way?  :Small Frown:

----------


## igordragonian

This post

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...29&postcount=1

----------


## Emmerlaus

Alright! I put her in the character profiles!

----------


## Emmerlaus

Just as a warning, lost one of my two jobs yesterday. So yeah, not gonna lie, even if its kinda of a relief, it's also very... ahem, turdy situation. Not feeling happy-go-lucky right now, as we were promised to keep our jobs. Feeling backstabbed in the back.  :Small Sigh: 

On the plus side, I'll have all week off last week so my updates are going to be more consistent. However, for now and this week-end, I ask of your patience if you don't mind. 

I'll try to post an update tonight but I'm not promising anything. Im having hard time concentrating on my episode with this gloominess. But I promise I'll be more active next week, once Im more well-rested and have more free days. I being overworking myself in the past few months, one of the reasons being that I wanted good references if they did backstabbed me (yeah, didn't trust them that much). 

But dont worry too much about me. I have my other job at least, even if I might have to start a night shift or two.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Well, still even with the other job, I wish you the best. Yeah, its totally a douche move to backstab and lie on job affairs. Good luck!

----------


## igordragonian

Sorry to hear. Can we help somehow?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Sorry to hear that as well >.<
_hugs_

----------


## Emmerlaus

I'll be fine guys! I'll get my crop together and do a better job in the coming days. But yeah, you'll need to be patient. My episode idea is pretty much settled and I managed to do a lot today. However, that kept me unfocused while I was doing chores left and right.

As a side note...Igor, decide who you want to be controlling in this episode though. Deepwood or Sweet Echo is fine,  I just wanna know  :Small Smile: 

PS: Yes, Lettersprite just learned Sugar is the Princesses "mom" lol  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Do you want me to skip to the real start of the adventure and arrive to Tronningham? Or you would like to roleplay some more?

I must admit I was hoping Lettersprite would ask more questions about the Princesses lol! But that's just me  :Small Red Face:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Make no mistake: Lettersprite has plenty of questions about the Princesses, but he thinks it would be rude to ask them in their presence XD

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Make no mistake: Lettersprite has plenty of questions about the Princesses, but he thinks it would be rude to ask them in their presence XD


And what about his phobia of being outside? Wouldnt that be a problem?  :Small Confused:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> And what about his phobia of being outside? Wouldnt that be a problem?


Do you mean when going to Trottingham? If so, I hadn't thought that far ahead ^^;

I imagine he managed to move from building to building by putting a head-covering cloak over himself and looking at the ground, taking the occasional peek at road signs.

It was slow and unpleasant going, but it got the job done. He would have heard of a number of landmarks though, and the bakery was worth the ordeal XD

I think he'll stay in one building while everypony else tours the city, checking in when ponies come back. That's probably the best bet unless you want a slow and stressed earth pony behind you :p

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Do you mean when going to Trottingham? If so, I hadn't thought that far ahead ^^;
> 
> I imagine he managed to move from building to building by putting a head-covering cloak over himself and looking at the ground, taking the occasional peek at road signs.
> 
> It was slow and unpleasant going, but it got the job done. He would have heard of a number of landmarks though, and the bakery was worth the ordeal XD
> 
> I think he'll stay in one building while everypony else tours the city, checking in when ponies come back. That's probably the best bet unless you want a slow and stressed earth pony behind you :p


Hummm... To make it less strainful for every players, I proposed a solution to temporarily alliviate the symptome in IC thread. If you can think of another way, feel free to suggest it. Im sure we can find an artifact in Starswirl stash to help you with that lol!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Hummm... To make it less strainful for every players, I proposed a solution to temporarily alliviate the symptome in IC thread. If you can think of another way, feel free to suggest it. Im sure we can find an artifact in Starswirl stash to help you with that lol!


...So long as it isn't too much of a pain to GM, all I can say is that I love this solution XD

He is gonna be frazzled by the end of this ^^;

Edit: Sorry, I misread the IC. I thought he would be foalsitting which would have been hilarious XD
Night sky goggles are ok if there aren't any stars: he's fine in pitch blackness.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> ...So long as it isn't too much of a pain to GM, all I can say is that I love this solution XD
> 
> He is gonna be frazzled by the end of this ^^;
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I misread the IC. I thought he would be foalsitting which would have been hilarious XD
> Night sky goggles are ok if there aren't any stars: he's fine in pitch blackness.


There IS stars actually in those googles. He is afraid fo the night sky too?  :Small Confused: 

Also mind you that would make your character blind otherwise...

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> There IS stars actually in those googles. He is afraid fo the night sky too? 
> 
> Also mind you that would make your character blind otherwise...


I think I might be making this more difficult for us than I need to. When I think about it, his anxiety doesn't have to be about wide open spaces but thronging crowds instead. I actually have some experience with that, so could we change this to sensory overload/crowd phobia instead?

In which case, the cloak option still works, but ear plugs could help even more. Perhaps since most ear plugs can't fully cancel noise, the artifact could be earmuffs that allow you to filter noise? (Drown out crowds, listen to people you choose.) Lettersprite could ask about this in my next post if you like.

What do you think? Thank you for your patience ^^;

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I think I might be making this more difficult for us than I need to. When I think about it, his anxiety doesn't have to be about wide open spaces but thronging crowds instead. I actually have some experience with that, so could we change this to sensory overload/crowd phobia instead?
> 
> In which case, the cloak option still works, but ear plugs could help even more. Perhaps since most ear plugs can't fully cancel noise, the artifact could be earmuffs that allow you to filter noise? (Drown out crowds, listen to people you choose.) Lettersprite could ask about this in my next post if you like.
> 
> What do you think? Thank you for your patience ^^;


Or I could make you a special adventure wit Tea Agony talking with Royalty, just the two of you, while the others babysat the Princesses? That could work...

As for the change in phobia... I find it too crippling otherwise to plan anything. I completly forgot when planning about my adventure, Im very sorry... its my fault, not yours. I should have known better  :Small Frown: 

*EDIT:* Or how about this: I can adjust the adventure. I just had another idea TONIGHT but it will requiere me to adjust the adventure accordingly. I hate giving clues about my adventure but how Lettersprite is able to deal with mist/fog? (I thought if that when I realized how foggy the real London was)

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Or I could make you a special adventure wit Tea Agony talking with Royalty, just the two of you, while the others babysat the Princesses? That could work...
> 
> As for the change in phobia... I find it too crippling otherwise to plan anything. I completly forgot when planning about my adventure, Im very sorry... its my fault, not yours. I should have known better 
> 
> *EDIT:* Or how about this: I can adjust the adventure. I just had another idea TONIGHT but it will requiere me to adjust the adventure accordingly. I hate giving clues about my adventure but how Lettersprite is able to deal with mist/fog? (I thought if that when I realized how foggy the real London was)


Sorry for the late reply: I had a busy day.

No worries: I wasn't sure how something like this would work myself. We can consider it an experiment ^^

I think I will say that he's scared of densely populated places, but can be lead though them by another pony (they hold his hoof and guide him while he's having a moment). This way, he doesn't like to go to the market, but can get around with help.

If you would like to change the adventure, that's fine, but if you think this new limitation would fit the one you had planned, that's fine too. Also, if you're ok with my making this change, I can edit my last post.

What do you think?  :Small Smile:

----------


## Emmerlaus

For now I think its very late... I might have a solution from this discussion but it will need some polishing. I'll try to post something tommorow morning before heading to work.

Sorry for the delay guys!

PS: We will go with fear of crowded place, overhelmed by touch from strangers, that kind of thing. I'll improvise a bit as I go. And I suggest you post something about your character precising that its more having an overload of sense and be in too crowded area. It could be a mix of social anxiety to the disconfort of being touched unwillingly or rather unexpectingly by strangers. 

PPS: Sorry again for the delay. I really wanted to post this week but I was crippled with this background element of Lettersprite and I didnt want to exclude him from his very first adventure  :Small Red Face:  :Small Sigh:  :Small Frown:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Again, no worries, and sorry about the awkwardness here. I'll clarify the difficulty in my next post ^^

----------


## igordragonian

It's ok!
Also you can consult us.


hmm. would Deepwood be there or stay at the castle?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> It's ok!
> Also you can consult us.
> 
> 
> hmm. would Deepwood be there or stay at the castle?


You decide but every bad pony will have a disguise magic item to wear, including the princesses. Mostly hiding your bat ponies traits or your alicorn traits.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Since I have the worst heart stat, does anyone else wants to give it a try?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Since I have the worst heart stat, does anyone else wants to give it a try?


I sent a PM to Igor, asking him kindly to post ASAP. Ill do the same with BlueHamster if needed tomorrow  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

sorry.
Regular excuses about irl..
I'll post soon

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> I sent a PM to Igor, asking him kindly to post ASAP. Ill do the same with BlueHamster if needed tomorrow


Sorry about that: I had a test this week that took up a lot of my time/energy.

Lettersprite's heart stat is also pretty bad, but it looks like Sweet Echo has taken the lead there. Lettersprite will corroborate her story.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sorry if my last update seems to be lacking of interaction... Mostly set up for my next post sorry! :Small Red Face:

----------


## Emmerlaus

By the way, I think we should think ahead of the episode where the Princesses get their cutie mark  :Small Red Face:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

I though someone wanted to make an episode on the subject but cant remember who. Was it Ing, Emmer or igor?

----------


## Emmerlaus

I dont remember. Might have being me but I dont remember the idea I had...

========

As for THIS episode, I can skip to a later scene. I am just doing so now because I wanted Lettersprite to come out with a solution if he want to question her... or any of you for that matter. 

I'll update tommorow or Sunday if nobody seem interested in questioning her.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I'll post tonight: thank you for your patience ^^;

I'm nearly done with this semester, but my final project is being a pain in the flank :-/

----------


## igordragonian

Not sure what Sweet Echo can reply to. But I am in no rush

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Not sure what Sweet Echo can reply to. But I am in no rush


Please, I thought she loved juicy tales, rumors, scandals to hear about and blabbing them lol  :Small Big Grin: 

Was I wrong?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

No, but does it happen on the way to the pool?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> No, but does it happen on the way to the pool?


It happened in the elevator leading you to your reception desk to get the keys of our rooms.

I'll try to update tonight... having a hard time getting some sleep lately sorry!

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

No worries: sleep is important. Get as much as you can ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

I feel my last update was lacking sorry. We can skip to the pool scene if its easier for everyone. Its just Igor seemed to want some privacy to ask question, same for BlueHamster. :Small Red Face:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

No worries on my end  :Small Smile: 

Lettersprite is heading to the pool in a dorky striped one piece and goggles (like in the old days), so no need to worry about me ^^

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Sorry for the lack of replies this past few days. Between the weekend and mother´s day, I had a tight schedule. I should be back to normal now.

----------


## Emmerlaus

... I thought I stated that THIS hotel is the one where a D'Magic member, an alchemist,  disappeared?  :Small Confused: 

If it my mistake, I apologize but it was definitely THIS hotel, the  Royal Peacock Playa, the hotel you are currently staying in.

I'll update later today. 

Update on my life: My girlfriend hurt herself so I being helping more around the house to help her, since she can hardly use one of her arm. Hard to focus on anything when she could ask me to help her with something at any time. But I'll manage, I always does.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> ... I thought I stated that THIS hotel is the one where a D'Magic member, an alchemist,  disappeared? 
> 
> If it my mistake, I apologize but it was definitely THIS hotel, the  Royal Peacock Playa, the hotel you are currently staying in.
> 
> I'll update later today. 
> 
> Update on my life: My girlfriend hurt herself so I being helping more around the house to help her, since she can hardly use one of her arm. Hard to focus on anything when she could ask me to help her with something at any time. But I'll manage, I always does.


Ohhh! Ok: sorry about that. I'll edit ^^;

I'm sorry to hear your GF hurt herself: I wish her a swift recovery.

----------


## Emmerlaus

By the way, yeah, my episode is starting slow with not a lot of action. Sorry if its not action packed lol!

BUt I wanted the Princesses to have their first chance in making a new friend... something we didnt do before. They have being isolated for so long inside the castle, I figured it would be nice to start with that  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

it's at least partly my fault

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I like the idea of the Princesses meeting a foal who is... presumably their age? They certainly don't act like they're older, but who knows how quickly alicorns mature ^^

No worries about the pacing: we're getting some decent RP in ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I like the idea of the Princesses meeting a foal who is... presumably their age? They certainly don't act like they're older, but who knows how quickly alicorns mature ^^
> 
> No worries about the pacing: we're getting some decent RP in ^^


And yet nobody is rolling their mind roll? 

I suggest you roll here and Ill tell you guys what you realize about the situation?

----------


## igordragonian

sorry. I'll try to relly today.

----------


## igordragonian

I did had an idea for Celestia's cutie mark...
but maybe it's overly ambitouse...

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Both Wolf and I made our mind rolls in the IC I'm pretty sure. They're spoilered at the end of our posts.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sorry guys for the lack of update! I had a serious recurring headache today and RL had being busy as well.

I swear I'll post an update tommorow!  :Small Frown:  :Small Sigh:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

No problem! It happens ^^

Edit: I got a bit sidetracked today and won't be able to post until tomorrow. My apologies for the delay >.<

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Giving this a poke since it has been a few days since the last post.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Giving this a poke since it has been a few days since the last post.


Im waiting for Igor but I guess he is busy. Ill update later tonight... hopefully. Its my birthday today and Ill probably spent it napping and cuddling my girlfriend, she had a rough day.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Correction: I went to the hospital yesterday cause my GF hurt herself at work, worsening her elbow condition. We were in there for a long time and went back to bed at 3 AM.

I'll try to post tonight, sorry for the delay guys!  :Small Sigh: 

EDIT: ok posted! Also, I sent a PM to Igor who seems to be very elusive lately  :Small Confused:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Sorry for my absence: I've had a weird weekend thanks to eating some funny food Friday and having my stomach... not be happy with it.

It's a bit late for me to post tonight, but before I go to bed, I wanted to run a question by our illustrious GM for the episode: would a Mind test to notice Truffle's struggles early and warn somepony to catch him work? I don't even think Lettersprite would try to hold him down: he's the opposite of strong :p
As for calming to poor piglet, he's used to making rational arguments rather than appeals to emotion.

So while he probably can't stop Truffle, somepony else might be able to because they were warned? What do you think?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Sorry for my absence: I've had a weird weekend thanks to eating some funny food Friday and having my stomach... not be happy with it.
> 
> It's a bit late for me to post tonight, but before I go to bed, I wanted to run a question by our illustrious GM for the episode: would a Mind test to notice Truffle's struggles early and warn somepony to catch him work? I don't even think Lettersprite would try to hold him down: he's the opposite of strong :p
> As for calming to poor piglet, he's used to making rational arguments rather than appeals to emotion.
> 
> So while he probably can't stop Truffle, somepony else might be able to because they were warned? What do you think?


Short answer: NOPE!  :Small Tongue: 

Another player might try to help you though! No Mind roll though , its plain obvious. It wouldn't be called a challenge if it was always easy

ALSO... If you happen to score a carbox crit, its a automatic success. Just so you know or want to give it a shot. But with stats at 1, its kinda... impossible lol

========

I sent a PM to Igor but familly life is keeping him very busy on teh week-end. Week-Ends are kinda slow because of that on this roleplay, double the fact that I work a 12 hour shift at my work Saturday and Sunday.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Ok, good to know: I'll probably roll Heart then.  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

sorry.
Who is Bastion? and why s/he is angry?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> sorry.
> Who is Bastion? and why s/he is angry?


Well no pony talked to him or picked on clues! I did lay them out lol! What I can say is that you can easily guess Bastion is either the foal guardian or related to him in some ways...

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Thanks for the Act in Harmony Igor: what is Sweet Echo's Heart? This should be a fun roll ^^

I got super lucky with that double six! XD

----------


## igordragonian

it would be 3 and she also charismatic.
but in harmony she just give +1 I think

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Acting in harmony means you use the highest stat and best skills of the ponies involved ^^

Acting in Harmony

Edit: Ah! It doesn't go directly to the rules I wanted: it's in the "Acting in Harmony" tab under the Playing an Episode section.

----------


## Emmerlaus

If Wolf doesnt do something this week-end, the update will be next Monday.

Sorry if its slow updates.

EDIT: Wolf you ninja! lol!  :Small Tongue: 

ANyway, Im not extremely familiar with Harmony but to be honest, what TN should the group have that would make it a decent challenge? I feel like this should be adjusted somehow as TN 7 for a simple challenge is just too easy I feel...

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> If Wolf doesnt do something this week-end, the update will be next Monday.
> 
> Sorry if its slow updates.
> 
> EDIT: Wolf you ninja! lol! 
> 
> ANyway, Im not extremely familiar with Harmony but to be honest, what TN should the group have that would make it a decent challenge? I feel like this should be adjusted somehow as TN 7 for a simple challenge is just too easy I feel...


I mean, 7 is the average on 2d6, and unlike on a d20 or any single die, the further away you get from it, the harder it is to meet the TN.

That isn't considering modifiers to the roll: if you have +1 from an un-boosted stat, the average roll is an 8. That said, this is a simple task: it should be something a novice has a decent chance of succeeding at :p

The TNs vary like this on the RPing is magic site:
5, 10, 15, 20
So simple should be 5 by their example, but a 7 isn't far off. Perhaps requiring a 10 for tasks you want to be a challenge could work? Not a simple task, but if it's challenging, it might not be simple :p
That's just semantics though.

----------


## Emmerlaus

So the highest roll was a 9 right?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yep. I tried to assist with harmony. Though if necessary, I will bring the spell guns.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sorry Igor, those are the rules around the pool!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

I have chosen to focus on Sweet Echo exactly for such scenes.
all good

----------


## Emmerlaus

Oh sorry! Only Sweet Echo and Lettersprite saw teh result of the mind roll since Wolf didn't roll... Sorry for the confusion!

And sorry if Im not present as I should... RL is not calming down. When I moved to the countryside, I didnt expect my mom to be so present in my daily day life but I should have expect it when she retired lol  :Small Sigh:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

No worries: real life always comes first ^^

Congratulations to your mom for retiring!

----------


## Emmerlaus

BlueHamsterBean: Just to make things extra clear: Bastion is GONE. He wasn't on the roof after that wave of water from the pool. Im not sure if I have being extra clear on that from your post, sorry if its my fault  :Small Red Face: 

Also, I'll let Sweet Echo confirm this as well. She hitted a lower TN but now that Lettersprite mentionned it, she can definitely confirm what he is saying  :Small Wink:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Hehe, it's funny you should say that: I actually just had Lettersprite clarify that point IC, and I hadn't read this XD

Thanks though ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

Igor? Wolf? You alright?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Igor? Wolf? You alright?


Yes, I was waiting to see if you wanted to have Lettersprite remember something before making my next post.  :Small Red Face: 

But I made my post yesterday to avoid waiting.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yes, I was waiting to see if you wanted to have Lettersprite remember something before making my next post. 
> 
> But I made my post yesterday to avoid waiting.


Just so you know, if you guys try to go back near the pool, you might have to deal with a backlass from the other clients and the pool lifeguard. 

The atmosphere at the pool was venemous when you left.  :Small Wink:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Just so you know, if you guys try to go back near the pool, you might have to deal with a backlass from the other clients and the pool lifeguard. 
> 
> The atmosphere at the pool was venemous when you left.


Ok, that's good to know. Did Lettersprite recall any further details about Bastion's disappearance though?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Ok, that's good to know. Did Lettersprite recall any further details about Bastion's disappearance though?


Unfortunately no. Kinda hard when you think about it, you were focused on the rascals and then a huge wave blocking your view on the front and Bastion being in your back.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Unfortunately no. Kinda hard when you think about it, you were focused on the rascals and then a huge wave blocking your view on the front and Bastion being in your back.


I figured, but I thought it was worth trying.

----------


## igordragonian

sorry. I'll reply soon

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

When it comes to our course of action, Lettersprite has already suggested accompanying Decorum and just asking him what's going on.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Just so we are clear: you might do whatever you want to focus on.

You can focus on finding Decorum's parents or maybe find what happened to Bastion... did he was sent off the roof somehow? Maybe you want to roleplay the part where the Princesses and Decorum plays together OR that can remain in the shadows while you guys investigate lol

DOn't hesitate as well if you have any questions!

----------


## igordragonian

Sweet Echo would look for his parents

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Lettersprite will help Echo then ^^

Also, I had an idea about Lettersprite's flaw: what if instead of a fear of crowds, it was an inability to lie, AJ style.

It could be especially funny on a lawyer XD

He can divert attention from a subject (like he did with the lawyer ponies earlier), but if one of them had asked about Princesses, perhaps he might have looked sus?

He was also technically telling the truth there: he had a proposal that was legitimate. It just happened to also double as a snipe hunt.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Lettersprite will help Echo then ^^
> 
> Also, I had an idea about Lettersprite's flaw: what if instead of a fear of crowds, it was an inability to lie, AJ style.
> 
> It could be especially funny on a lawyer XD
> 
> He can divert attention from a subject (like he did with the lawyer ponies earlier), but if one of them had asked about Princesses, perhaps he might have looked sus?
> 
> He was also technically telling the truth there: he had a proposal that was legitimate. It just happened to also double as a snipe hunt.


You can have two flaws, no problems! Its just increase roleplay chances!

Igor once told me that messing up create opportunities for roleplay. And he was right! So dont hesitate to NOT make your characters perfect. Perfection is boring!  :Small Wink:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> You can have two flaws, no problems! Its just increase roleplay chances!
> 
> Igor once told me that messing up create opportunities for roleplay. And he was right! So dont hesitate to NOT make your characters perfect. Perfection is boring!


Sage advice: I'll plan on it then ^^

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Just to let everyone know. I am waiting for everyone else to post since they are the ones guiding this part of the action.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

... Is my game boring? SHould I do something to improve it?  :Small Confused:  :Small Frown:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Sorry for the lateness of my reply last night.

Your game has not been boring for me, I just had a lot going on >.<

I'll try to be more consistent: sorry to make you worry ^^;

----------


## Emmerlaus

Urg, a few bad luck this week-end and a lot of stress. If Im not updating this week-end, Im very sorry 

Im a worryword, dont worry. But I know Im not any better for posting. Sorry about it.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I'm sorry to hear that >.<

No worries: it happens to everyone. I can understand your anxiety though ^^;

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Since my law roll glitched in the IC, I'll roll it here instead.
(4d6b2)[*9*] +5

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sorry for the delay. Ill post tomorrow sigh... had to deal with credit card fraud this weekend, thats fun and all but it distracted me from posting the update I was writing this morning.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Ouch! I'm sorry to hear that >.<
That's always stressful to sort out :-/

No rush or worries! And good luck on the credit card front.

----------


## igordragonian

sorry to hear..

----------


## Emmerlaus

I suppose you all seeing that plot twist coming right?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

Not me.
I am derp of derpness

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Me neither.  :Small Confused: 

I wonder what it could be.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Wow, ok!  :Small Amused: 

FOr the next part, we need the update on Lettersprite, since he is the one who approached Luna directly. Beside, I wouldnt let a carbox critical roll to fail or be rolled for no reason LOL  :Small Tongue: 

Sorry Igor, there is not a lot happening on the hotel upskirts... I can create an event if you want but I believe it would be more fruitful for you to come back in the room and explain there is nothing to see on the roof or on the hotel premise worth nothing?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Well... that was an interesting event 0.0

Thank you for letting me use that roll! I'm glad I got it 0.0

I'll post soon. In the meantime, I figured you should know your message box is full Emmerlaus ;-)

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Well... that was an interesting event 0.0
> 
> Thank you for letting me use that roll! I'm glad I got it 0.0
> 
> I'll post soon. In the meantime, I figured you should know your message box is full Emmerlaus ;-)


Inbox cleared! Also send me back that message if possible, I want to make sure I did not do any mistakes, I wrote that in a hurry this morning  :Small Red Face:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Yay! Will do ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

Bubbles might roll an Arcana (Mind) roll related to magic, easier for him then Lettersprite who has never explored that branch of magic deeply  :Small Wink: 

I'll PM Igor, see if he could post as well

----------


## igordragonian

stealth is with body. Right?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> stealth is with body. Right?


Yes! Glad to see you again! "hug"

----------


## Emmerlaus

Igor, I love you and I know the past two weeks werent great for you but Ill have to update the roleplay tommorow evening, even if you did not reply yet. Sorry  :Small Frown:

----------


## igordragonian

it's fair.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> it's fair.


Oh? Was about to update now but I'll let you until tommorow then.

Sorry I know its late but I had my second Covid shot and arm was so-s0 all day. My car also needed maintenance and all other fun stuff. 

But I should have more free time tommorow, finally...

----------


## Emmerlaus

... and the side-effect of the vaccine became way more fierce today. I wont be updating today. Sorry but Im stuck in bed most of the time, hurt everywhere with a headache.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Ugh: I'm glad you got vaccinated, but I remember how bad the day after is. Definitely take it slow. >.<

If it's any consolation, most of my symptoms cleared up by the next day.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Wow, I also just got vaccinated. The headache can be quite a pain.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Guys, please update when you can? Im feeling rather inadequate today at my new job, Ill rather dont feel the same in the staff game so tell me if you think the episode is missing something  :Small Frown:  :Small Red Face:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I'll do my best. I don't intend to fall behind, but if I do, it's because I had a difficult day or something.

I'm sorry your job is being bad for the self esteem >.<

----------


## Emmerlaus

(Petting a white cat and feeling like a Bond villain)... » See what I meant miss Bianca? The heroes are oblivious. » (Cat purrs louder). 

Ok, more seriously, you guys want to roll a Heart check? Heart should represent intuition right?

----------


## igordragonian

Cant she open a window?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Cant she open a window?


Im going to give you a bit of context since you ask... A hotel in MLP would have a few ways to prevent guest to just teleport or enter the room by infraction from the window by fliers.

Mainly, an anti-teleportation  barrier around the hotel and windows that only from the inside only. That's standard for every hotel in Equestria  :Small Tongue: 

If you want options, Im free to resume a few to you if needed.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Guys, I'll be honest... I feel no emotional investement from Igor and Daoldewolf. I played with you guys for a long time and I feel like you being taking a back seat and not enjoying the episode... or at least arent feeling invested.

It doesnt make me want to continue to GM it to be honest, I feel like Im failing as a GM. Are my plot twists too hard for you? Im willing to give you clues if you ask. In fact, I can already do so if needed. 

Should we just end the roleplay? Or restart another kind of MLP roleplay that we will feel more invested in?  :Small Confused: 

Im not talking about the number or amount of post by the way, Im talking about what is written in it... I know we all have busy life and having a layback posting is fine by me.

----------


## igordragonian

In general, I getting more depressed and tired.
No, it's just... I am at loss of what to do.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> In general, I getting more depressed and tired.
> No, it's just... I am at loss of what to do.


It really sadden me to think I cant help you Igor. You are a kind, imaginative and awesome person to roleplay with and I wish I could make your life easier somehow. 

If I can do anything to help, even if its just listening, please send me a PM! « Big virtual hug »

----------


## igordragonian

It's fine. It's like... waves.
It's surproangly a long one.
It will go away at some point.

But it's an inspriation killer.

----------


## Emmerlaus

By the way, due to an sudden develloppement with a coworker, I'll have to cover for that person. Which means I'm working 48 hours this week. I'll update when I can but unfortunately, it could go as far as Wednesday before I can find the time.

Just a heads up. Love ya all.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Emmerlaus

After looking up the replies, I realized that I cannot post unless Lettersprite answer Bubbles and they finish their conversation? Or Am I reading the post in a bad way?  :Small Confused: 

Cause you guys need to decide to finish that conersationa nd start brainstorming.

At least Igor actions are defined and easy to build upon but Bubbles and Lettersprit need to be clearer about what they want to say, what they want to do and where this conversation is going...

EDIT: I am sick today. Had to cancel plans. On the plus side, I'll be there if you have question about the game or about what to do next. I'll reply when I'm not sleeping/recovering.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon!

I will be waiting for the answer from Lettersprite in the meantime.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Take care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I will be waiting for the answer from Lettersprite in the meantime.


I feel better now!  I PMed BlueHamsterBean for his reply. 

Hope you'll have a nice week-end guys! Me I found out two long time friends started dating and I was stunned hearing it. Bought them a gift to celebrate it, something for one of them kid's. Made my day lol  :Small Big Grin: 

What about you guys? Wanna chat about whats news in your life?  :Small Smile:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Ugh, I am so sorry everyone: I completely forgot to check the OOC, and I was unwittingly logged out of GiTP so I didn't get Emmer's PM until tonight >.<

I have posted: sorry to hold you all up ^^;

This was orientation week for the graduate students in my PhD program, so I have been tired in the evening most days... which is when I ususally post ^^;

As of today, that is over, so I should be back on schedule from here on out.

----------


## igordragonian

We bought the first volume of Sonic IDW, also, MLP IDW chapter 100 was epic

----------


## Emmerlaus

> We bought the first volume of Sonic IDW, also, MLP IDW chapter 100 was epic


So many of my online friends are interested in The Sonic fandom... and yet Im wary to read or listen to a cartoon of the franchise.

To be honest, although Ill look up at MLP with nostalgia, my interest in it have diminished over the years. Still like it but I no longer am watching MLP episode in my day off. Im more focused on The Owl House lately. Sweet, good characters and good story. The woke stuff is well written not preachy so its more progressive than woke if you ask me. Thats how you know its done right!

----------


## Emmerlaus

I do not mind fetching Deepwood for the job (I didnt expect it but sure, lets go for it!) but it was never stated where Deepwood was with all of this. I was thinking he stayed at the castle taking care of Midnight? But of course, we can rule out that he went with Midnight and Tea Agony see the Earth Ponies royalty as a family?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

I kept it vague for comvience.
But it's more likely he is at the castle

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I kept it vague for comvience.
> But it's more likely he is at the castle


Well we need to decide how to contact Deepwood then? I cant decide that for you unless Im allowed to by you. Decide if you want to roelplay that part or if I have to be the one contacting anypony

----------


## igordragonian

But do we need him?
And for this episode he is NPC

----------


## Emmerlaus

> But do we need him?
> And for this episode he is NPC


Thats the solution the other players came up with. But yeah if needed, I could make Bubbles or Sweet Echo roll an memory check to make them remember Tea Agony also learned from Deepwood and with a bit of magic how to speak to animals.

So for future reference, I can use Deepwood like a Npc and rolep Him instead of you? Im asking cause other players are not hot on the idea of doing so normally

----------


## igordragonian

I am cool with it.
I can also roleplay him.

Hm. I think he stayed at the castle with Midnight

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I am cool with it.
> I can also roleplay him.
> 
> Hm. I think he stayed at the castle with Midnight


Then we will go with the Tea Agony solution.

Ill update later today. Ill try to find a way to make it work.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Going to give this a good poke.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Going to give this a good poke.


Sorry, I felt unmotivated and unable to continue this episode. But Igor inspired me to at least finish the episode. I'll try to post either tonight or Friday.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I'm sorry to hear that: I am enjoying this just so you know!

_Hugs if that's ok_

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Sorry, I felt unmotivated and unable to continue this episode. But Igor inspired me to at least finish the episode. I'll try to post either tonight or Friday.


A shame to hear that. Hope you feel better down the line. I will say I am having a good time with your episode.

I want to hear opinions before making a move on this. how should we de escalte this? Divide and conquer (handling each individually)? Talk it out all together?

----------


## igordragonian

Do we have multitask to handle?
What taksk do we need to spread among us?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Do we have multitask to handle?
> What taksk do we need to spread among us?


Agony and the fillies? Stop their argument by separating and trying to calm dthem down separately.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I hate to ask a possibly obvious question, but who is Golden Hour again? ^^;

I found him referenced once four pages ago, but there wasn't much describing him.

I also apologize for only asking now: my Friday and Saturday were both super busy, and I was more tired today than I would have liked...

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I hate to ask a possibly obvious question, but who is Golden Hour again? ^^;
> 
> I found him referenced once four pages ago, but there wasn't much describing him.
> 
> I also apologize for only asking now: my Friday and Saturday were both super busy, and I was more tired today than I would have liked...


Golden skin, red mane, Sugar Rush's father AND the castle's doctor. Since Sugar adopted the Princesses, they are not his grandaughter's.

And no worries, we are a very casual group.  :Small Wink: 

I also learned this during my episode, From now on, Im going to sugest a clear path at the end of my updates. You may find an alternative solution if you want but if you feel lost, you'll have the option right below the post. I understand that sometime, we just want to relax and enjoy a good story rather then be more implicated.  :Small Smile:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Golden skin, red mane, Sugar Rush's father AND the castle's doctor. Since Sugar adopted the Princesses, they are not his grandaughter's.
> 
> And no worries, we are a very casual group. 
> 
> I also learned this during my episode, From now on, Im going to sugest a clear path at the end of my updates. You may find an alternative solution if you want but if you feel lost, you'll have the option right below the post. I understand that sometime, we just want to relax and enjoy a good story rather then be more implicated.


Ah! Gotcha: thanks ^^

And thank you for understanding: I'll be getting another post in momentarily ^^;

My thoughts for solving this was to perhaps act in harmony with Sweet Echo... maybe? I mean, I don't knwo what skills Lettersprite adds expect law, in which case he's just telling Tea the ponalties for attacking somepony in a hotel XD

Actually, I think I'll have him attract Tea's attention by asking what happened to her.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Sorry for the double post: my roll didn't go through in the IC:
*Heart* - (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Ah! Gotcha: thanks ^^
> 
> And thank you for understanding: I'll be getting another post in momentarily ^^;
> 
> My thoughts for solving this was to perhaps act in harmony with Sweet Echo... maybe? I mean, I don't knwo what skills Lettersprite adds expect law, in which case he's just telling Tea the ponalties for attacking somepony in a hotel XD
> 
> Actually, I think I'll have him attract Tea's attention by asking what happened to her.


Good plan! I think Ill simply use the highest roll . Sweet Echo will surely roll higher lol

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Heh, probably XD

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sigh, working five times 12 hours workshiftt in 5 days, for a total of 60 hours.

I'll update when I can. Sorry for the delay. One of my coworkers bailed on us and I had to take care of my sweetheart yesterday evening after some unpleasant news.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Sigh, working five times 12 hours workshiftt in 5 days, for a total of 60 hours.
> 
> I'll update when I can. Sorry for the delay. One of my coworkers bailed on us and I had to take care of my sweetheart yesterday evening after some unpleasant news.


No pressure. I hope that whatever the issue is, it eventually gets solved.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Oof! Sorry to hear you've been so busy >.<

No rush and no pressure: good luck ^^;

----------


## Emmerlaus

You guys mind if we are going to the climax soon? It seem my episode didnt last a long time in term of post but in term of actions, it does feel like it?

What do you guys think?

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Sorry for the late reply: I'm fine with whatever timing you like ^^

I'll try to post today or tonight too. Heh, I wondered if there may have been a body swap ;)

----------


## Emmerlaus

Wow, first free week since two months and the tasks had piled up so much that Im barely getting my life together. And my girlfriend is sick to boot. Being taking care of her and our love nest since then. Cant wait for her doctor appointement to arrive lol!

But I can finally catch up on my hobbies and just relax once in a while... feels nice!

How about you guys? How's your life?  :Small Smile: 

*EDIT: Igor, are you ok?*

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Sorry for the late response! I've been fine; busy, but fine.

I'm sorry to hear you've had so much on your plate: a sick GF is hard enough already  >.<

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Wow, first free week since two months and the tasks had piled up so much that Im barely getting my life together. And my girlfriend is sick to boot. Being taking care of her and our love nest since then. Cant wait for her doctor appointement to arrive lol!
> 
> But I can finally catch up on my hobbies and just relax once in a while... feels nice!
> 
> How about you guys? How's your life? 
> 
> *EDIT: Igor, are you ok?*


For the most part, nicely. I do have some personal developments I have to correct but hopefully I will be on the correct path soon.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I had an idea about a fight with that ghost but in the end, I thought it would be cooler if Luna ended up dealing with that.

If you wnt, I can retro that idea and let us have a big boss fight  :Small Red Face:

----------


## igordragonian

just tired and anxiouse. It's common those days.

----------


## igordragonian

oh. wow. cutie mark for Woona!


Quite exciting stuff.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Everything alright Emmerlaus? No rush to post: I just thought I should check in ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Everything alright Emmerlaus? No rush to post: I just thought I should check in ^^


Well my GF health was of concerned today. And tommorow is our three year anniversary. 

I'll try to post something tommorow. But we are pretty much done so only needs to post some conclusion. It would be best to decide who is the GM next.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

> Well my GF health was of concerned today. And tommorow is our three year anniversary. 
> 
> I'll try to post something tommorow. But we are pretty much done so only needs to post some conclusion. It would be best to decide who is the GM next.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that >.<
I hope she gets better soon :(

Gotcha: that's a good question. I'm not sure I have the energy to GM at the moment, but I do have an idea for a future episode: Lettersprite's first law lesson for the Princesses... or rather, the day after, because he has a lot to learn about young ponies XD

I was imagining him working with the rest of the staff to try to figure out how to make lessons interesting for the Princesses while also trying to figure out how to not be steamrolled by young energetic fillies XD

Would any other members of the Staff be involved in these lessons? This is still a new idea, so any suggestions are welcome. It probably won't happen for a bit either, so it has time to be developed.

----------


## igordragonian

I wish you a happy anniversary and quick recovery.
--'


Sweet Echo would join. Maybe there she will find a cutie mark.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ill post an update tomorrow.

Also for Lettersprite, I think it would be interesting that his relatives are worried sick about him and his sudden leave for a mysterious job. You could make them visit the castle if you want lol 

As for personal update, I have to do all the chores at home since my girlfriend operation. Nothing life threatening, she just has a hard time moving around without her stitches hurting. And we have several medical appointments this week but Ill find the time to post an update tomorrow for our roleplay after my dentist appointment lol

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

That's an interesting thought: I like it ^^

I will say that the only immediate relative Lettersprite has that would probably notice is his brother Unlocked Tomes. He's a detective and a bit of a troublemaker, though he's good at learning things people don't want him to (he's basically pony Sherlock Holmes).

That could actually make things really complicated for the Staff: some earth pony shows up at the manor, knowing far too much about what's going on, and apparently being a relative of Lettersprite. XD

...Actually, how hard is it to design these adventures? I'd like to run this, but my first semester as a PhD student is being a lot busier than I thought it would be :-/

Also, I'm sorry for not replying Igor: it could be fun to have Sweet Echo team up with him at some point ^^

----------


## igordragonian

mmm. Not sure what Sweet Echo has learned- not to jump into the swimming pool?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> mmm. Not sure what Sweet Echo has learned- not to jump into the swimming pool?


Listening to the rules would have not provide the window of opportunities for the Princesses to act when they did. And MAAYBE something about the Princesses should learn from it as well or they wouldn't have maybe lost their first friend?  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

If you want to to conclude the episode or just go with only what Lettersprite said, please let me know!  :Small Wink:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I'm fine either way: I hope you liked it ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I'm fine either way: I hope you liked it ^^


You were very good, trust me! Love your roleplay!  :Small Wink:  :Small Wink:

----------


## igordragonian

I am not entirly sure how was it their fault.. but sure.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

I'm glad the RP comes across well ^^

As for the Princesses, it was kinda their fault because they banished Bastion to another dimension and didn't know what would happen (that's why he disappeared).

That said, yeah: they shouldn't take too much blame. They're kids and didn't know better.

----------


## Emmerlaus

If Wolf  doesnt post today, I'll update the roleplay tommorow.

Im being trained for my new job today. Wish me luck!  :Small Big Grin: 

Edit: my coworker is sick so Im staying the whole evening on my own for the first time! Exciting! And boring at the same time because everyone already checked in so Im just there in case someone arrives at last minute to get a room lol

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Congratulations on the new job! I hope the rest of your day went well ^^

----------


## Emmerlaus

According to the MLP roleplay rules, I think we all earned 2 points to our build to add. To be saved or spent as we wish.

Hope you liked the episode! Sorry for not updating sooner.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

yay! Wopptidoo!
Fun episode overall.


So... who next?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Good question, igordragonian. I dont know who is next. Anyone want to tkae the mantle?

----------


## Emmerlaus

Please don't make me the last person to post an episode in our roleplay  :Small Eek:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Please don't make me the last person to post an episode in our roleplay


No, I will gladly take the role next. I just want to see the stance of everyone. Afterall, I dont know how the rest feel about taking the mantle.

----------


## igordragonian

I feel like I still need/want to explore Sweet Echo as character. But I can think of something.

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

As I said a few days ago, I have ideas but next to zero energy/time for planning ^^;

I hope to run an episode for you all some day (probably once I'm in year 2 of grad school).

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I feel like I still need/want to explore Sweet Echo as character. But I can think of something.


So, do you want to go next? Or should I?

----------


## igordragonian

I cant explore Sweet Echo that much as GM, so if that ok, you?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I cant explore Sweet Echo that much as GM, so if that ok, you?


OK. I´ll go next. I will post later today.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok, sorry if it takes a while but I need to reread the rules about magic spell construction for the game. Make spells for Tea Agony to cast. And make... preparation. If what CHarcoal Knight is saying is true (and I doubt it is: Starswirl is NOT with us right now and is away somewhere FAR AWAY, remember?), its something TEa Agony was prepared to do ALL ALONG, since we first started the roleplay.

PS: What should we roll to detect lies from Charkoal Knight story? Its... heart or mind roll?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ok, sorry if it takes a while but I need to reread the rules about magic spell construction for the game. Make spells for Tea Agony to cast. And make... preparation. If what CHarcoal Knight is saying is true (and I doubt it is: Starswirl is NOT with us right now and is away somewhere FAR AWAY, remember?), its something TEa Agony was prepared to do ALL ALONG, since we first started the roleplay.
> 
> PS: What should we roll to detect lies from Charkoal Knight story? Its... heart or mind roll?


I can assure you that everything will make sense by the end though I cant explain yet the strangeness in the details yet since it would be giving away the surprises for the episode. I can at least tell you that he isnt lying. No need for the roll in this case, since it would be a waste. Lets keep the good rolls. You are all going to need them.  :Small Big Grin: 

As for the episode itself. This is the big season finale I have been building up since we began this game. I really hope you all enjoy it. There has been a lot of foreshadowing in previous episodes I have directed. I am also proud that Emmerlaus caught on my foreshadowing for BubbleGuard´s eventual attack to the staff.  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

He say the last line?
"Bubble guard jump into a portal and dissapaer'?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> He say the last line?
> "Bubble guard jump into a portal and dissapaer'?


Oops. Sorry. That last sentence should be description.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Just so you know, Im waiting to post my reply because Im hoping Sweet Echo will come back to tell us what she just learned and where Bubbles is heading.

I'll make a spell to mass teleport everypony accordingly to Golden Hour location. Sugar will go all out to save her dad lol  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Emmerlaus

So basically, he called Daily Daliveries his own father?!  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> So basically, he called Daily Daliveries his own father?!


A potential father in law to be precise.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> A potential father in law to be precise.


But isnt Daily a cousin or Bubble and Charcoal? Who is he again?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> But isnt Daily a cousin or Bubble and Charcoal? Who is he again?


Yep. Precisely. He knows how she feels of D'Magic ponies which is why he keeps quiet about it. And, yes, he is a cousin of them.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yep. Precisely. He knows how she feels of D'Magic ponies which is why he keeps quiet about it. And, yes, he is a cousin of them.


... this didnt help me understand after all. Sorry if the translation english/french makes it complicated. Im probably the dumb one here but I cant figure out anything from the exchange between Daily and Bubbles. Who is Daily crush? How its linked to dear papa?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> ... this didnt help me understand after all. Sorry if the translation english/french makes it complicated. Im probably the dumb one here but I cant figure out anything from the exchange between Daily and Bubbles. Who is Daily crush? How its linked to dear papa?


Daily´s crush is Sugar Rush.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok, that solve a few question... Still not sure why he called his cousin's Papa however. 

Tea Agony has a talent I never used before... It was one that is called "Muse". It was supposed to be like a bard " Bardic Inspiration "  for a roll of another pony, something to make them sure they either hit their target, do more damage or hit the target number.

We never used it before and I am not sure how strong it is... So I'll ask here if I can use it or not? What should be the parameters? 

I'll check Tea Agony character sheet on Monday or Tuesday to see what I wrotten so long ago. DOnt have access to my computer as much this week-end.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ok, that solve a few question... Still not sure why he called his cousin's Papa however.


But Golden Hour isnt his father. Its Sugar.  :Small Confused: 




> Tea Agony has a talent I never used before... It was one that is called "Muse". It was supposed to be like a bard " Bardic Inspiration "  for a roll of another pony, something to make them sure they either hit their target, do more damage or hit the target number.
> 
> We never used it before and I am not sure how strong it is... So I'll ask here if I can use it or not? What should be the parameters? 
> 
> I'll check Tea Agony character sheet on Monday or Tuesday to see what I wrotten so long ago. DOnt have access to my computer as much this week-end.


Is it like a signature move? A spell?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> But Golden Hour isnt his father. Its Sugar. 
> 
> 
> Is it like a signature move? A spell?


Ohh you were referring to Golden Hour! Sugar Rush father, not any DMagic member papa! Im an idiot  :Small Sigh: 

It was a signature move if I remember correctly. Not a spell.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ohh you were referring to Golden Hour! Sugar Rush father, not any DMagic member papa! Im an idiot 
> 
> It was a signature move if I remember correctly. Not a spell.


It is fine. I think its a cool signature move.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> It is fine. I think its a cool signature move.


Would you mind if Tea Agony devellopped a technique to counter the bubbles spells to protect bubbles? Which would be to make them SPIN with telekenesis until he is desoriented and even throw up? ( so resisted with Body)  :Small Smile: 

Do I need to roll Body to make a firebreath check with Sugar Rush?

Sorry its late and I dont really remeber the combat rules that much  :Small Red Face:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Would you mind if Tea Agony devellopped a technique to counter the bubbles spells to protect bubbles? Which would be to make them SPIN with telekenesis until he is desoriented and even throw up? ( so resisted with Body) 
> 
> Do I need to roll Body to make a firebreath check with Sugar Rush?
> 
> Sorry its late and I dont really remeber the combat rules that much


I think it depends on what type of bubbles. Trapping bubbles would trap you if you try to touch them. Spinning a barrier bubble qould be fine but not an easy task. It would be a body roll against Bubbleguard mind roll. 

Yeah, a body roll is fine for the firebreath attack.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I think it depends on what type of bubbles. Trapping bubbles would trap you if you try to touch them. Spinning a barrier bubble qould be fine but not an easy task. It would be a body roll against Bubbleguard mind roll. 
> 
> Yeah, a body roll is fine for the firebreath attack.


There is no roll for telekenesis. That's how it would be done.

Also, Can I make Charcoal Knight attack first and see if he can burst the Bubbles protecting Bubbles first?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> There is no roll for telekenesis. That's how it would be done.
> 
> Also, Can I make Charcoal Knight attack first and see if he can burst the Bubbles protecting Bubbles first?


Then mind against mind since he is still controlling the bubble on his side.

Yeah, he could easily do that. Disrupting magic is his specialty, afterall.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Then mind against mind since he is still controlling the bubble on his side.
> 
> Yeah, he could easily do that. Disrupting magic is his specialty, afterall.


Could you roll and tell me if CHarcoal Knight succeded though? Or Should I ? I dont know his stats.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Could you roll and tell me if CHarcoal Knight succeded though? Or Should I ? I dont know his stats.


Well, lets make the roll:
(2d6+4)[*9*]

Edit: I think that sounds like he barely missed the mark. A ten should have been enough. If someone attacks in harmony with him, the bubble should burst.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Well, lets make the roll:
> [roll0]
> 
> Edit: I think that sounds like he barely missed the mark. A ten should have been enough. If someone attacks in harmony with him, the bubble should burst.


Then I suggest Tailwind does that, acting in Harmony. Less trouble this way lol!

Ill post tomorrow for the IC thread or the day after. Busy day tomorrow as we go to the next town for a appointment and to do some shopping.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok, first I need to ask before posting tommorow... How...   serious is this going to be? Tea Agony always suspected Bubbles would betray them so this is like a confirmation of all her suspicions. 

But... do we calculate damage for once? I dont think we ever did... 

Just wanna know if we are going for a Starlight Glimmer // Twilight kinda episode... where one party is Deus Machina the whole thing and the heroes unable to defeat it... I know a true fight is not very MLP in nature though... But From what Bubbles is doing, what SHOULD we do?

The answer is important... Turning him into stone is not out of question as its less lethal then burning him into ashes. See what I mean?  :Small Red Face: 

PS: Also, Im curious how Sweet Echo and Lettersprite are going to go react to such a sudden violent outburst from Tea Agony... Guys? I being asking a lot of question but you have nothing to say about what is going on in this episode?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ok, first I need to ask before posting tommorow... How...   serious is this going to be? Tea Agony always suspected Bubbles would betray them so this is like a confirmation of all her suspicions. 
> 
> But... do we calculate damage for once? I dont think we ever did... 
> 
> Just wanna know if we are going for a Starlight Glimmer // Twilight kinda episode... where one party is Deus Machina the whole thing and the heroes unable to defeat it... I know a true fight is not very MLP in nature though... But From what Bubbles is doing, what SHOULD we do?
> 
> The answer is important... Turning him into stone is not out of question as its less lethal then burning him into ashes. See what I mean? 
> 
> PS: Also, Im curious how Sweet Echo and Lettersprite are going to go react to such a sudden violent outburst from Tea Agony... Guys? I being asking a lot of question but you have nothing to say about what is going on in this episode?


Well, its up to you guys to pick it up and decide how to handle it. I will plan on explaining everything but one step at a time depending on how you see it. 

As for igordragonian´s and BlueHamsterBean, yes. I wonder how they think everything should be handled myself. So guys, what do you think?

----------


## igordragonian

sorry. I'll reply today

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sugar (flamethrower)
(3d6)[*6*][*5*][*2*](13) + 3

Tea Agony (not sure what yet)
Mind: (3d6)[*5*][*2*][*5*](12) + 3

Will check the rolls before posting

EDIT: Oh, idea! Do we see Bubbles carrying the mirrors ?!  :Small Amused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Sugar (flamethrower)
> [roll0] + 3
> 
> Tea Agony (not sure what yet)
> Mind: [roll1] + 3
> 
> Will check the rolls before posting
> 
> EDIT: Oh, idea! Do we see Bubbles carrying the mirrors ?!


Yes, the mirrors are floating around BubbleGuardjust outside the barrier while moving in a circle.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yes, the mirrors are floating around BubbleGuardjust outside the barrier while moving in a circle.


So can that roll represent Tea Agony snatching the mirrors? That seem like it would cripple him in some ways  :Small Confused: 

Another idea I had was to put a spell on Bubbles to nullify his ability to send magic into magic items. To affect the mirrors and his bubble pipe? Would that be an acceptable spell?

Another idea was to drown in into summon an petroil oil Elemental. To trap him inside, Krood style. Sticky, inflammable and deadly if Sugar enlight it in flames?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> So can that roll represent Tea Agony snatching the mirrors? That seem like it would cripple him in some ways


Yeah, you can snatch up to three mirrors at a time. You could even decide which ones to take.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yeah, you can snatch up to three mirrors at a time. You could even decide which ones to take.


How about put them all in a bag of holding kind of items then? So he cant spy on the staff he is usint the remaining mirrors on?  :Small Confused: 

Can you LIST the mirrors he already has?

Had to edit a word. List

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> How about put them all in a bag of holding kind of items then? So he cant spy on the staff he is usint the remaining mirrors on? 
> 
> Can you LIST the mirrors he already has?
> 
> Had to edit a word. List


He has a mirror for every staff member with a few exceptions. There isnt mirrors for neither the princesses nor Starswhirl. He doesn't have one from a certain pony that joined the staff pretty recently because there is no mirror.... yet. And he doesn't have the mirrors of Deepwood, Tailwind or Sugar Rush.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> He has a mirror for every staff member with a few exceptions. There isnt mirrors for neither the princesses nor Starswhirl. He doesn't have one from a certain pony that joined the staff pretty recently because there is no mirror.... yet. And he doesn't have the mirrors of Deepwood, Tailwind or Sugar Rush.


I would argue he doesnt have the one for Tea Agony either, if you don't mind.  :Small Tongue: 

Also, for the records... Ill PM you about a back up plan Tea Agony did for either Deepwood mirror or Tea Agony mirror.  :Small Wink: 

Then if we can teleport Bubbles away, the mirrors will fall to the ground right? And stay behind? Just so I dont have to pick only 3? LOL

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I would argue he doesnt have the one for Tea Agony either, if you don't mind. 
> 
> Also, for the records... Ill PM you about a back up plan Tea Agony did for either Deepwood mirror or Tea Agony mirror. 
> 
> Then if we can teleport Bubbles away, the mirrors will fall to the ground right? And stay behind? Just so I dont have to pick only 3? LOL


Well, she could have taken it. I wouldn't mind. 

Ok. I'll be looking forward to the pm.

Yes. If Bubble is teleported away, the mirrors would be left behind.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Great... I lost my historic, my bookmarks. So much was lost because of a stupid misclick (was distracted). I hate this Google Chrome pushed and forced update. :

I also lost this roleplay links to characters sheets. If you could help me out I would appreciate it.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Not sure how to react to Sweet Echo leaving but I guess we are splitting the party  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

It's sort of a race-
Sweet Echo view Agony as dangerouse and untrusted.
She try to reach the princesses and to hide them.
More or less.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> It's sort of a race-
> Sweet Echo view Agony as dangerouse and untrusted.
> She try to reach the princesses and to hide them.
> More or less.


... Bubbles made them disappear, somewhere. According to Charkoal Knight at least. They arent anywhere nearby, probably shifted to a prison somewhere or another dimension.  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

Ah.
well. I guess Sweet Echo also wouldnt  get it
Maybe it for the best. She view now Agony as danger/enemy to the princesses

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> ... Bubbles made them disappear, somewhere. According to Charkoal Knight at least. They arent anywhere nearby, probably shifted to a prison somewhere or another dimension.


A prison somewhere.  :Small Confused: 
Or to be more precise, a dungeon.  :Small Wink: 

I wont give any more hints than that though you can also get more info in other ways (like for example by interrogating BubbleGuard)

----------


## igordragonian

I guess Sweet Echo would fly to their room.
If she wont find them she would try to talk Charocal

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Hello all,

I have... some unfortunate news. I think I'm in too many games.

PBP is a wonderful thing, and I was basically joining any Pony game I could over the summer, but I didn't fully realize how much of a time and emotional investment a PBP game is.

I have had a great time playing with you all here, but I think I need to step out. I have been having trouble finding time to post lately, and when I think of posting, I get nervous and avoid it because it seems like an enormous task.

In short, if I don't leave one PBP game, I'm not going to be able to reliably post to any of them, and I still very much want to PBP.

That said, don't blame yourselves for this! You have all been great gaming friends, and I hope to stay in contact! The only reason I chose to leave this game and not another is because I was the newest to it, so I figured retiring Lettersprite would be easier than retiring my other characters.

I am so sorry this had to happen, but I think it's probably a good thing for The Staff too: you shouldn't have to wait for me if I'm going to be such an unreliable poster.

Many thanks to all of you for welcoming me, and I hope that some day I'll be able to game with you again, but for now, I just need to step away from The Staff.

I hope this makes sense, and isn't too awkward. >.<

----------


## igordragonian

I am sad to hear/read that, but I understand.
Thank you for trying.
Happy gaming ...


* * *

I have edited the post

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I am sad to hear/read that, but I understand.
> Thank you for trying.
> Happy gaming ...
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> I have edited the post


Im also very sad that you have to leave. We understand and you are welcome to join back at any time. Still, thank you for the time you being with us. It was really... refreshing to say the least. You are an awesome person to roleplay with!  :Small Frown:

----------


## BlueHamsterBean

Thanks to everyone for understanding: I'm sad too :(

I'm glad I was fun to RP with, and I hope I can join in again in a less busy time ^^;

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Oof.....

Well, nothing to do about it. Still, thanks for being part of this. Hope our paths will cross again some other time.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Can you remind us what was the effect of Bubbles under the effect of Bubbles berries was? It was a long time ago  :Small Red Face:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Can you remind us what was the effect of Bubbles under the effect of Bubbles berries was? It was a long time ago


Pretty similar to a drunken state. His magic becomes really unstable and he is pretty easy to manipulate. He also constantly "coughs" bubbles when laughing. The state can be contagious is touching the bubbles. It can also make magic unstable.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Pretty similar to a drunken state. His magic becomes really unstable and he is pretty easy to manipulate. He also constantly "coughs" bubbles when laughing. The state can be contagious is touching the bubbles. It can also make magic unstable.


Im confused but its late. I'll try to make sense of that tomorrow... 

But having unstable magic doesn't mean its a good excuse for what he did.

Would the pepper essence I spoke abut cure him of that state?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Im confused but its late. I'll try to make sense of that tomorrow... 
> 
> But having unstable magic doesn't mean its a good excuse for what he did.
> 
> Would the pepper essence I spoke abut cure him of that state?


Just like last time, fire berries should do the trick. The last time, Sugar created a dessert mixing them with chocolate and making him eat it. 

A lot of stuff set up from previous episodes should be finally getting paid up. I worked on this big set up for years. I hope you both enjoy it. Also, I will do my best to answer to any questions about past episode developments to help. Afterall, there were a lot of episodes and some happened a long ago.   :Small Big Grin:  A shame I couldnt get the blind manticore into the main cast. He would have played a pretty big role on this episode.

----------


## igordragonian

Yep!
For some of it I wish Deep would be present.
Where we said he went to?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yep!
> For some of it I wish Deep would be present.
> Where we said he went to?


if you want, we can retro he waited inside the Everfree Forest with Midnight in a secret cache, where he could see Harvest Moon cottage from a distance? 

He just left, we no words of where he was going...

----------


## igordragonian

> if you want, we can retro he waited inside the Everfree Forest with Midnight in a secret cache, where he could see Harvest Moon cottage from a distance? 
> 
> He just left, we no words of where he was going...


I think we established he had a secrer tree house where he had certain.. social encounters in the past

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I think we established he had a secrer tree house where he had certain.. social encounters in the past


True, it could be there... But we shoudl ask our GM if he allows Tea Agony and Deepwood to have a communication magic item or something so that Deepwood knows what is going on? Like a Crystal Ball?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> True, it could be there... But we shoudl ask our GM if he allows Tea Agony and Deepwood to have a communication magic item or something so that Deepwood knows what is going on? Like a Crystal Ball?


I think that is fine. Lets say that Tea Agony gave it to him before leaving then. The item can be a set of two crystal ball. Each one can have a crystal ball to contact the other through the use of it to see each other and talk. But both need to have one of the two balls to contact each other through the other ball. What do you guys think of my suggestion?

----------


## igordragonian

I think it make sense.
In general the Staff is veteran in magic shengians.
Maybe it could a magical critter that can teleport.
sort of a fairy-ish thing?

It can be fun narrativly.
It can be mind controled/stolen/stopped, and add tension.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I think it make sense.
> In general the Staff is veteran in magic shengians.
> Maybe it could a magical critter that can teleport.
> sort of a fairy-ish thing?
> 
> It can be fun narrativly.
> It can be mind controled/stolen/stopped, and add tension.


Well, we should probably establish a bit more about the creature. Can you make some details about it?

----------


## igordragonian

Hmm 
Some.. fairy-bird?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Hmm 
> Some.. fairy-bird?


how about a special specie of gremlin, kept alive and trapped inside the globe? You shake the globes until they release a gas that allows one to communicate with anyone you wish? Maybe its like a call for help from other of its kind...

Cruel but the gremlins inside are troublemakers and vermin that Harvest Moon have to keep away from the garden lol  :Small Tongue:

----------


## igordragonian

I am not sure Deepwood would like that- he sort of fluttershy.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I am not sure Deepwood would like that- he sort of fluttershy.


Unless they try to repeatively try to kidnap baby Midnight and make him fall from insane height or something similar. Evil creatures requiere some cold-hearted solutions lol

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Hmm 
> Some.. fairy-bird?


Actually, there is an old idea that I never implemented in the main game that might be of assistance here. BubbleGuard´s imaginary familiar! You remember it, igor? We talked about it a long time ago when discussing signature moves. Its a small entity that can be called upon with a special whistle or by imitating the sound of the whistle. The creature is a faerie dragon made from dreams. Its not technically a real creature and disappears if he takes some good damage. It can return as if nothing had happened the next day. The little rascal is tiny and its offensive capabilities are limited. It can teleport and speak though which is what you seem to be looking for right now. 

The creature is a small butler of sorts for BubbleGuard (partially because its the only creature that isnt in real danger being close to him during his experiments). He could even be the source of information that Tea Agony had used to keep an eye on BubbleGuard. What do you guys think about using him?

----------


## igordragonian

I really not into forcing ponies into doing cruel things. It doesnt feels... pony to me.
I preffer the fairy dragon thing.
And if it was Tea Agony's scheme it's quite the 4d chess move

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I really not into forcing ponies into doing cruel things. It doesnt feels... pony to me.
> I preffer the fairy dragon thing.
> And if it was Tea Agony's scheme it's quite the 4d chess move


Tricking the little guy and getting it to talk should have been easy. And your char should be talented enough to call him at any time.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Considering that dream dragon is made of dreams, it must be Luna own doing? It would make sense... Then why it wouldn't be Luna's pet too?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Considering that dream dragon is made of dreams, it must be Luna own doing? It would make sense... Then why it wouldn't be Luna's pet too?


Its basically the small version of BubbleGuard' s other room. Remember that place? The room where thoughts become reality. It's a small portion of that place.

----------


## igordragonian

I am for it

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Its basically the small version of BubbleGuard' s other room. Remember that place? The room where thoughts become reality. It's a small portion of that place.


Oh ny gosh, its being so long! I vaguely remember only lol!  :Small Red Face: 

But sure!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Oh ny gosh, its being so long! I vaguely remember only lol! 
> 
> But sure!


Funnily enough, the simulation room is going to be important this episode too.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sugar's Cooking? I dont have her character sheet anymore, sorry!  :Small Red Face: 
(2d6)[*6*][*4*](10)+3

----------


## igordragonian

In which episode does the simulation roon appear?

So we are all on the fairy dragon?

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok, I dont want to metagame so Im going to ask: Can we guess now he is talking to Starswirl? Or at least HE THINKS he is talking to Starswirl?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> In which episode does the simulation roon appear?
> 
> So we are all on the fairy dragon?


Yep. I think we all are.




> Sugar's Cooking? I dont have her character sheet anymore, sorry! 
> [roll0]+3


It was a signature move. It basically allowed her to cook anything to success.




> Ok, I dont want to metagame so Im going to ask: Can we guess now he is talking to Starswirl? Or at least HE THINKS he is talking to Starswirl?


Yep. If any of you catch into anything, you can go ahead and say it. If you aren't sure, you can ask and I will answer. In this case, go ahead and make the accusation because that was always the lead. He was calling someone Sir and there is just one pony he calls that.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> In which episode does the simulation roon appear?


It was in BubbleGuard´s birthday episode. Its where they arrange the party.

----------


## igordragonian

I remeber the birthday, but not the room. Do you remember between what episodes it was? I  want to reread it.

And, let's Deepwood be aware when it plot convient?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I remeber the birthday, but not the room. Do you remember between what episodes it was? I  want to reread it.
> 
> And, let's Deepwood be aware when it plot convient?


It was on episode 6 Groundhog birthday.

----------


## igordragonian

Thank you.
It was an intresting reread.
It also made me understand few things.
Beside the fact I am happy and proud we manage to keep this campiagn alive for so long.

The birthday episode just like this one is well crafted.
It pushed ponies to conflict, testing them, seeing their character.


Also specifacly about Deepwood. His original plotline was to learn how to behave in society, and he is more or less did.

Since he got married, ironicly he became more likeable but less intresting. He used to get angry all the time.
But becoming a husband and father is an adventure.

Maybe him trying to always please Agony, and trying to be a top guard, especialy since he has underlings put a certain pressure.
He slowly lose his "energy', and becoming cranky in a diffrent way. Not directly related to this episode- but in general.

For this episode his friendship with Bubble would be strong enough motivation.
Maybe he would take bear mama as babysitter

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Thank you.
> It was an intresting reread.
> It also made me understand few things.
> Beside the fact I am happy and proud we manage to keep this campiagn alive for so long.
> 
> The birthday episode just like this one is well crafted.
> It pushed ponies to conflict, testing them, seeing their character.
> 
> 
> ...


There is a bunch of stuff there that will become relevant. So that refresher will serve you for more than just the room. 

Thanks for the compliment! I hope you both are enjoying the episode. As my big season finale, I really wanted the episode to have the staff front and center (both PC and NPC, in honour past and present players). Its great that the time has finally come to let all the seeds planted reviously to finally sprout into the plot I had prepared. Every episode I tried to introduce elements that would be relevant later but I would still say that Groundhog Birthday is probably the most important of all my episodes. 

It would be great to see Deepwood take action. As you say, as BubbleGuard´s best friend, he has some big stakes here.

----------


## igordragonian

So. Hmm. How to excuse Deepwood's return to the scene?
Maybe indepdntly he let a bear mama to watch over Midnight and he get back?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> So. Hmm. How to excuse Deepwood's return to the scene?
> Maybe indepdntly he let a bear mama to watch over Midnight and he get back?


I would be fine with that. Though you should share the decision with Tea.

----------


## igordragonian

I'll wait for Emmer to reply here, before I post with Deep.
For now I will reply with Echo

----------


## Emmerlaus

Wait what?! Lettersprite should be following US, inside this shield to make it even HARDER for them to kidnap him... When did they leave?! We did'nt even get to roll to notice them missing!  :Small Mad:

----------


## igordragonian

And about Deepwood joining the fray?

----------


## Emmerlaus

How about Deepwood arrive with HIS mirror? Then we only then need to gather the one of Charcoal and / or Bubbles one.

Also... How many Shades are there? We should know that much right?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

I am not sure I understand the mirrors..

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I am not sure I understand the mirrors..


Same. They dont seem to follows stern logical rules, more like a changing plot devices.

I also dont like how Lettersprite suddenly and unexplicately was captured, nullifying my efforts and planification... I would have not let a NPC hold on to them for exactly that reason and the fact suddenly Lettersprite became one AFTER the fact makes it incredibly frustrating for me. Call it meta gaming, I dont care  :Small Sigh:

----------


## igordragonian

I dont really follow?
I also think it make sense that during such a chaos, things are going out of control, and not everything goes according to plan.

The stories where everything going according to plan, are... quite boring

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I dont really follow?
> I also think it make sense that during such a chaos, things are going out of control, and not everything goes according to plan.
> 
> The stories where everything going according to plan, are... quite boring


You have a point but I would have prefer an explination as to how, SUDDENLY, Lettersprite got aducted in the blink of an eye without any of us noticing. If I had knew Lettersprite would have left the PC group, Tea Agony would have picked or even destroy the mirror herself.

Even more, now we cant question Bubbles PEACEFULLY because we need to flee this place because of impossible to defeat Shades.

Even more, despite being trapped in our dungeon for ages, Tea Agony wouldnt know about them to begin with? I would need to ask around? Doesnt feel right to me.

EDIT: I'll edit my post accordingly later if Wolf has trouble with it.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I am not sure I understand the mirrors..


Let me summarize the mirrors´capabilities so they can be understood more easily. They are all capable of three things: 
1. They can track anypony who lives in the castle (they can only track the staff + the princesses and Starswhirl).
2. They can cast any magic known by that pony whom that mirror belongs to.
3. They can give the holder any ability that the pony has. (super speed if you have Tailwind´s mirror, ability to cook (Sugar Rush´s), Echo Location (Deepwood´s))




> Same. They dont seem to follows stern logical rules, more like a changing plot devices.
> 
> I also dont like how Lettersprite suddenly and unexplicately was captured, nullifying my efforts and planification... I would have not let a NPC hold on to them for exactly that reason and the fact suddenly Lettersprite became one AFTER the fact makes it incredibly frustrating for me. Call it meta gaming, I dont care


But there are rules, they arent random.  :Small Frown: 

There is a reason for that but cant just explain just yet (though I will say this is their trump card). Also, I am a bit shocked that no one has bat an eye about Daily Delivery. He isnt at the castle with Tailwind and Golden Hour like Lettersprite and he isnt either with Tea Agony and Sugar Rush. I am surprised no one has pointed out anything about this yet.  :Small Confused: 




> I dont really follow?
> I also think it make sense that during such a chaos, things are going out of control, and not everything goes according to plan.
> 
> The stories where everything going according to plan, are... quite boring


I agree here but I dont mind cutting some slack about it. Also, go ahead and bring Deepwood too. It would be nice to see him join the action.  :Small Wink: 

I must say I absolutely adore how you have been playing Echo this episode. Big emotional impact for the staff is what I am hoping to achieve. The betrayal of BubbleGuard (Or more exactly Starswhirl), the bad guys looking exactly like the staff and creating deception, and more bombs waiting to drop, are exactly why I designed the episode this way. This is the staff´s big moment. 




> You have a point but I would have prefer an explination as to how, SUDDENLY, Lettersprite got aducted in the blink of an eye without any of us noticing. If I had knew Lettersprite would have left the PC group, Tea Agony would have picked or even destroy the mirror herself.
> 
> Even more, now we cant question Bubbles PEACEFULLY because we need to flee this place because of impossible to defeat Shades.
> 
> Even more, despite being trapped in our dungeon for ages, Tea Agony wouldnt know about them to begin with? I would need to ask around? Doesnt feel right to me.
> 
> EDIT: I'll edit my post accordingly later if Wolf has trouble with it.


Well, there is supposed to be a confrontation. Especially since the Shades are reuniting soon. Some thrill, intrigue and action before we settle down for more revelations.  :Small Big Grin: 

Escape aint the only option though its probably one of the wisest. 

Well, the dungeons are usually forbidden to everypony. Starswhirl is supposed to be the only one there unless you get his permission or he gives you a request. Not sure why Tea Agony would go there or even want to be there. Still, I am sure she knows about the dungeons. They aint really a secret, at least they shouldnt be after the Hoofini incident. 

As for the dungeons, BubbleGuard teleported three shades there. They dont live there. And they certainly cant be contained there forever. There would be no plot if they were so easy to handle. And theer were never any shades that live down there or have lived down there for an extended period of time. Not sure where you got that.  :Small Confused: 

Edit: If by any other point, you guys feel confused, let me know.

----------


## igordragonian

Emmer- I think we have roleplayed with each other long enough to earn a certain trust- confusing things can happen. It great. It's mystery!
At least as I view it.




Oldwolf-
So, how would a mirror summon deepwood? And to what place in the castle?
Maybe he just has a gut feeling and he fly back?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Oldwolf-
> So, how would a mirror summon deepwood? And to what place in the castle?
> Maybe he just has a gut feeling and he fly back?


Well, to summon yourself elsewhere, you need a mirror of someone who can summon like Tea Agony or Charcoal Knight.

Well, he could go to Tea's trap. He could instead go to meet the rest of the staff at the infirmary. Alternatively, you could go to Starswhirl's office. (Those places would be my first suggestions.)

Yeah, sounds like a good reason to return.

----------


## igordragonian

So..
Deepwood hold the mirror and say "To Starswirl's office?'

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> So..
> Deepwood hold the mirror and say "To Starswirl's office?'


Which mirror are you using by the way? If it's only yours, then you can't use it for that. You would need the mirror of someone who can  teleport.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I need to know how many ponies remaining that can give me Harmony in case of a low roll:

(3d6)[*1*][*5*][*6*](12) + 3

EDIT: Oh! The Target number was 16 so with only Sugar Rush, I can make it happen!  :Small Amused: 

I updated the IC thread!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

Would it make sense for Deepeood to have Agony's mirror?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Would it make sense for Deepwood to have Agony's mirror?


Tea Agony already stated it was hidden iinside that nullyfying magic cage Bubbles was in.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Would it make sense for Deepeood to have Agony's mirror?


You could always just fly back and we just skip, the flying part. You can make what you need to do before leaving and just put __________ and then skip to when you are pack at the castle. I wouldnt mind.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Wish you all, merry Christmas!

----------


## Emmerlaus

Merry Christmas to my longest playgroup ever! May you all stay healthy and happy for another year!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Remember the mind linking spell from the Japan episode of Igor? Could I use it to block Starswirl and even stun him from a distance doing so? Or at least track Starswirl using the spell?  :Small Confused: 

Or at least able to hear Starswirl voice too? So that Tea Agony can sing to him Baby Shark in repeat in her mind (or whatever the most annoying song ever was for him as a form of mental torture lol)  :Small Wink:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Remember the mind linking spell from the Japan episode of Igor? Could I use it to block Starswirl and even stun him from a distance doing so? Or at least track Starswirl using the spell? 
> 
> Or at least able to hear Starswirl voice too? So that Tea Agony can sing to him Baby Shark in repeat in her mind (or whatever the most annoying song ever was for him as a form of mental torture lol)


Yeah, I would allow communication through that. You may even shout to your hearts content and he would flinch from "strong noise". Even the song thing is allowed.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yeah, I would allow communication through that. You may even shout to your hearts content and he would flinch from "strong noise". Even the song thing is allowed.


Ok then, I'll hijack the telecommunication spell to Make an internal, permanent INTENSE scream thought only for Starswirl side until he cut off the conversation. Tea Agony would need to hold it up like a concentration spell but still, I doubt Starswirl can handle Mind screeching, maddening screams for too long. Especially if he need to fight "Equestria evils" or something lol

What was the TN again?

Or can someone remind me of the roleplay system we are using, so I can try to calculate it again?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ok then, I'll hijack the telecommunication spell to Make an internal, permanent INTENSE scream thought only for Starswirl side until he cut off the conversation. Tea Agony would need to hold it up like a concentration spell but still, I doubt Starswirl can handle Mind screeching, maddening screams for too long. Especially if he need to fight "Equestria evils" or something lol
> 
> What was the TN again?
> 
> Or can someone remind me of the roleplay system we are using, so I can try to calculate it again?


Alright, if that is what you want, go ahead. 

As for the system, here is a link: http://www.roleplayingismagic.com/

----------


## Emmerlaus

Can I connect mentally all member of the Staff with that high of a roll? Just so we can know which one is which with the shapeshifters. Otherwise, I'll understand and just link by telepathy Sugar, Tea and Bubbles.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Can I connect mentally all member of the Staff with that high of a roll? Just so we can know which one is which with the shapeshifters. Otherwise, I'll understand and just link by telepathy Sugar, Tea and Bubbles.


I don't know the distance of the spell or anything so I can't answer the first question.  That depends on the range you picked for the spell. As for the second part, that depends on how you plan to separate the two. For magic, any shade is detected as the same pony it's appearance comes from. So for example, a spell used to search for Sugar Rush could actually end up showing Bittersweet's location. So, if you want your spell to not include shades, I would need to know how you would filter them. (Yes, there is a way to filter them and BubbleGuard knows it. It was tricky to do.)

----------


## Emmerlaus

FINE! I'll continue questionning Bubbles until I can finally do something relevant and helpful. I'll erase my last post. I suggest you do the same Igor.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> FINE! I'll continue questionning Bubbles until I can finally do something relevant and helpful. I'll erase my last post. I suggest you do the same Igor.


Please dont take this the wrong way. I just wanted to know how you wanted to do it. If you had though of a good way to differentiate, I would have allowed it. That is the point of putting a puzzle (BubbleGuard is just an alternative solution in case it sounds like a hard puzzle). 

And since, I will be at the party for New year´s, I wanted to wish you both a Happy New Year!

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Please dont take this the wrong way. I just wanted to know how you wanted to do it. If you had though of a good way to differentiate, I would have allowed it. That is the point of putting a puzzle (BubbleGuard is just an alternative solution in case it sounds like a hard puzzle). 
> 
> And since, I will be at the party for New year´s, I wanted to wish you both a Happy New Year!


To be honest, I thought it would be something like that. But I wasnt sure you would not debate an alternative solution or find flaws in it. But its fine now, we are back to my last post and we can advance now!  :Small Wink: 

The last of the Golden Girls died today. Miss Betty White. The Golden Age of humanity is over, sigh

Still, Happy New Year to both of you!

----------


## DaOldeWolf

As an extra detail, Tea Agony can feel the presence of the real Tailwind, Cornucopia, Night Shift and Golden Hour but she cant pinpoint exactly where. She just feels like they are still on castle grounds. She can also sense Daily Delivery being there around too.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> As an extra detail, Tea Agony can feel the presence of the real Tailwind, Cornucopia, Night Shift and Golden Hour but she cant pinpoint exactly where. She just feels like they are still on castle grounds. She can also sense Daily Delivery being there around too.


I know Where is Lettersprite? I know that right? So I can say that we charge the nursery?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I know Where is Lettersprite? I know that right? So I can say that we charge the nursery?


Yep, Lettersprite is at the nursery and yes, Tea knows where Lettersprite is.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Elusive is her magic pet moth. It can switch size to become gigantic. Its her personal assistant for spying and lifting more with telekinesis/flying. Look like the cutifly Pokémon.

Igor, mind you that Daily Delivery answer is heard by Sweet Echo but Tea Agony only allows Sweet Echo to hear the conversation. She can try to send thoughts to other ponies but she will realize at some point no pony is answering her back. 

So feel free to react to Daily Delivery embarrassing reveal, not knowing Daily cant hear you or threaten or insult Tea Agony. Only she will hear.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Elusive is her magic pet moth. It can switch size to become gigantic. Its her personal assistant for spying and lifting more with telekinesis/flying. Look like the cutifly Pokémon.
> 
> Igor, mind you that Daily Delivery answer is heard by Sweet Echo but Tea Agony only allows Sweet Echo to hear the conversation. She can try to send thoughts to other ponies but she will realize at some point no pony is answering her back. 
> 
> So feel free to react to Daily Delivery embarrassing reveal, not knowing Daily cant hear you or threaten or insult Tea Agony. Only she will hear.


Ok. Thanks! As for the IC inquire, yes, it should be easy to do.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Not sure how to reply to your latest post... I though we would reunite and focus on the infirmary in the next post

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Not sure how to reply to your latest post... I though we would reunite and focus on the infirmary in the next post


Which part is the issue? I though you didn't want Sketch Book to go there alone and he doesn't know where you are so he is on his way back with Echo.

----------


## Emmerlaus

What is the simulation room again and how it can allow to contact the others?

Time is an issue here. We already wasted quite a bit for exposure earlier with Bubbles. Im not sure its wise to wait anymore then this...  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> What is the simulation room again and how it can allow to contact the others?
> 
> Time is an issue here. We already wasted quite a bit for exposure earlier with Bubbles. Im not sure its wise to wait anymore then this...


Its just in case you want to fetch Money Bags, Wood Chuck and Harvest Moon. All three are there. The simulation room is a room where anything can be made. Its like a place where imaginary stuff can be done without repercussions.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Here are the two episodes for reference: 

Broken Chains of Memories: Part 1 & Part 2 for more info on Blowhard Joe the manticore.

Now Hoofini, now you dont for more info on Daydream Wolfox the kitsune, Gin Ale the griffon, Bloodfeast the bat pony, Open Book the pegasus and Flare Scales the dragon.

----------


## Emmerlaus

For the record, I would not let them talk. At all. Now its destroy or be destroy time. Destroy the mirrors, capture the clones. 

Your last update wouldnt happen. If they feel like talking, it gives us the intiniative and a surprise round. 

Is that fine?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> For the record, I would not let them talk. At all. Now its destroy or be destroy time. Destroy the mirrors, capture the clones. 
> 
> Your last update wouldnt happen. If they feel like talking, it gives us the intiniative and a surprise round. 
> 
> Is that fine?


You can attack at any point if you want (I´ll even edit accordingly). No problem. Though getting this info works in your favour (especially wait until you know of the extra 8 mirrors if you want to destroy them all). Also they wont attack back. They literally are surrendering here (for now at the very least....).

----------


## Emmerlaus

Kudo to you: that's criminal novel level of stuff. Using details used long ago, bring it back at the big reveal. *That's excellent writing.*

But... here's the thing: criminal, smart level of books makes me feel unintelligent instead of fascinating me. WHen I play a be-cop in roleplay, I do not like this kind of develloppement. Im literally sick of this episode where you need to remember stuff that happened ages ago. My smooth brain cant handle it and I dont have the patience or energy needed to read back everything you mentionned.

I'll question them in Tea Agony room once they are captured and helpless if needed, if we need any more of that information. 

Is that fine?

PS: Your episode is mighty fine. Just... inadequate for my smooth brain to follow. And your last private message didnt have anything written in it.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Kudo to you: that's criminal novel level of stuff. Using details used long ago, bring it back at the big reveal. *That's excellent writing.*
> 
> But... here's the thing: criminal, smart level of books makes me feel unintelligent instead of fascinating me. WHen I play a be-cop in roleplay, I do not like this kind of develloppement. Im literally sick of this episode where you need to remember stuff that happened ages ago. My smooth brain cant handle it and I dont have the patience, energy or interest needed to read back everything you mentionned.
> 
> I'll question them in Tea Agony room once they are captured and helpless if needed, if we need any more of that information. 
> 
> Is that fine?
> 
> PS: Your episode is mighty fine. Just... inadequate for my smooth brain to follow. And your last private message didnt have anything written in it.


The PM didnt have anything? Weird. I was saying that just make sure not to hurt Lettersprite with the attack.

As for the rest, I wanted to make a big season finale dedicated to the staff members (and the players). A big love letter to the campaign and the time we have spent together past and present players. Long ago, when we were talking about season finale episodes, I though of reworking my own concept for BubbleGuard´s big plot twist and making a huge staff episode. I though it would be great to slowly build up the concept while putting some foreshadowing here and there for what was to come. 

No issues about anything not being remembered. It was a long time ago. If you want, I could give you a quick summary about anything that may confuse you. Sorry about its big lore situation. I though you guys would like something big and loud. Maybe, it was a bit too ambitious. I will say that after this, there is only three big revelations left and you actually guessed one of them already (and I am impressed since that one was the most ambiguos bit of foreshadowing). So, I would say you are really smart for realizing it so early in the episode.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

I'll wait for Igor to do something? Otherwise, I'll try try to cast my Boxing-teleport spell. I want to know much Harmony I'll get for the spell rolling before I post. See if I should do a another spell first if it can lower the TN of that spell, somehow. TN 16 is a lot...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I'll wait for Igor to do something? Otherwise, I'll try try to cast my Boxing-teleport spell. I want to know much Harmony I'll get for the spell rolling before I post. See if I should do a another spell first if it can lower the TN of that spell, somehow. TN 16 is a lot...


Which spell do you want to cast?

Yeah, you can ask BubbleGuard help you with Harmony since he is a unicorn himself to reduce the spell.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Which spell do you want to cast?
> 
> Yeah, you can ask BubbleGuard help you with Harmony since he is a unicorn himself to reduce the spell.


I thought anyone can help with Harmony? 

For example, there is Sketch Book, Sugar Rush, Bubbles, Deepwood probably not the wolves or Tea Agony little helper Elusive. Since they are all players character, if they all act in Harmony, it means it can give me +8 to cast the same spell as last time? The one that got rid of false Tea Agony and Sugar Rush?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I thought anyone can help with Harmony? 
> 
> For example, there is Sketch Book, Sugar Rush, Bubbles, Deepwood probably not the wolves or Tea Agony little helper Elusive. Since they are all players character, if they all act in Harmony, it means it can give me +8 to cast the same spell as last time? The one that got rid of false Tea Agony and Sugar Rush?


Since Sketch isnt a PC, shouldnt it be +6? Still, I will accept the +8 if you go and ask for everyone´s help. Just be careful about burning yourself up from using too much magic.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Since Sketch isnt a PC, shouldnt it be +6? Still, I will accept the +8 if you go and ask for everyone´s help. Just be careful about burning yourself up from using too much magic.


There is a a way to burn up from using magic in this setting?  :Small Eek: 

In any case, once the menace is over, we can assume to go back to bed until next morning? Or is it too unrealistic? 

We DID got woken up in the middle of the night for this.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> There is a a way to burn up from using magic in this setting? 
> 
> In any case, once the menace is over, we can assume to go back to bed until next morning? Or is it too unrealistic? 
> 
> We DID got woken up in the middle of the night for this.


Yep its in the rules of the system (in the "casting spells" section). That is one of the two reasons, I am careful with casting.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

And how do we calculate the amount of Willpower and Fortitude we have? O_o

Im not even sure how many points I casted so far! If I knew I would have created a way to restaure mind and fortitude but I think Cooking up a storm can help! It can restaure the stats if I remember correctly!

I'll edit my post once I know the answer.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> And how do we calculate the amount of Willpower and Fortitude we have? O_o
> 
> Im not even sure how many points I casted so far! If I knew I would have created a way to restaure mind and fortitude but I think Cooking up a storm can help! It can restaure the stats if I remember correctly!
> 
> I'll edit my post once I know the answer.


Body x 10= Fortitude
Mind x 10= Willpower

Its technically not healable but since this is a season finale, we can make you recover all of it after the planned rest.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok so +6 to the roll... I have one shot at this:

Mirror box Prison spell:

(3d6)[*5*][*2*][*2*](9) + 3 + 6

THAT'S a SUCCESS!  :Small Big Grin: 

I'll update the IC thread accordingly tommorow. Sorry for the wait, my life was very chaotic lately. Heavy thoughts too. And Mondays are always 100% for my girlfriend.

Sorry Igor but since its a success, I suggest you wait for my next post before posting. I'll send those Shades in a prison they cant escape from, designed by Tea Agony herself.

=======

Look up Musical Number ability! Sugar has that! It CAN restaure Fortitude and Mind!  :Small Wink: 

I could whip up a song for Tea Agony and Sweet Echo to be able to repair the bridge between them, something about family being the most important thing and that by the end of the day, they both want the same thing: love and safety of those they care about. 

A nice song to sing at breakfast LOL  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

my family are through few medical issues

----------


## Emmerlaus

> my family are through few medical issues


oooh... Igor I'll pray for your well-being and the one of your family. Stay all safe and sound! We will wait for you to come back  :Small Frown: 

========

Tea Agony Mind roll

(2d6)[*2*][*1*](3) + 3

EDIT: She doesnt recognize the mirrors... then she will probably break them once her magic recover.

----------


## igordragonian

My daughter will be ok-
Thankfully,  we caught it early- apendicit. She need antibiotics for few days...

----------


## Emmerlaus

> My daughter will be ok-
> Thankfully,  we caught it early- apendicit. She need antibiotics for few days...


Im sure glad you caught it early! Fortunately, you can only have one in your life as well!  :Small Smile:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Just making a bit of a poke since the game has gotten quiet.  :Small Frown:

----------


## igordragonian

I am sorry.
I'll try to get to it tonight.
Stuff happening.
Not your fault.
Or you can NPC my characters...
really sorry.
I'll try today.


irl have been a rollercoaster

----------


## Emmerlaus

Igor has not connected online over a week, one of my best friend's dad got COVID and it's not going well for him... Yeah, it's not auguring well. He is in the last stages.

Not my favorite week for 2022.  :Small Frown:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Yeah, it has been a pretty lousy start of the year even for myself. A very beloved family member (my great aunt) dies a week before my birthday and then we find out that a couple of days before my birthday that an uncle has pretty advanced cancer. Pretty bad news all around though I am trying to stay positive.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Im sorry to hear that Wolf! Hope your 2022 year will have some positive coming out of it.

As for the Staff, the game is pretty much dead unless Igor come back... And Now that the castle is being swallowed by the shadows, as a player, I feel helpless. Like, we are 3 moves behind the bad guys, now the Princesses and the castle will be gone, no time to question the prisonners... 

But its maybe just because I feel gloomy today. I feel like the past 3 days went in a flash and I tried a new meal recipe and its heavier then I thought it would be and not very nutritive. I'll go take a small nap before going to work tonight.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Im sorry to hear that Wolf! Hope your 2022 year will have some positive coming out of it.
> 
> As for the Staff, the game is pretty much dead unless Igor come back... And Now that the castle is being swallowed by the shadows, as a player, I feel helpless. Like, we are 3 moves behind the bad guys, now the Princesses and the castle will be gone, no time to question the prisonners... 
> 
> But its maybe just because I feel gloomy today. I feel like the past 3 days went in a flash and I tried a new meal recipe and its heavier then I thought it would be and not very nutritive. I'll go take a small nap before going to work tonight.


I always get people to leave whenever its my turn. It is quite sad. Thanks for the support for the irl stuff. It's appreciated. 

As for the game, well, I can only hope igor cones back while we keep advancing this episode. Whether you fail or succeed against this challenge, there are options. There are no game overs planned so don't feel discouraged.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I always get people to leave whenever its my turn. It is quite sad. Thanks for the support for the irl stuff. It's appreciated. 
> 
> As for the game, well, I can only hope igor cones back while we keep advancing this episode. Whether you fail or succeed against this challenge, there are options. There are no game overs planned so don't feel discouraged.


Ironically, I think me, you and Igor are complexed about that. We crash game whenever its our turns... but I think we should stop complexing about it

As for the current game, I wonder if we have the time to question the prisoners?

Good news! Igor told me he was sick. Nothing more for now but that's a start!  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

sorry. yeah. O hope to get back tommorow

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ironically, I think me, you and Igor are complexed about that. We crash game whenever its our turns... but I think we should stop complexing about it
> 
> As for the current game, I wonder if we have the time to question the prisoners?
> 
> Good news! Igor told me he was sick. Nothing more for now but that's a start!





> sorry. yeah. O hope to get back tommorow


Hope you feel better soon. I´ll be waiting.

----------


## igordragonian

things are still crazy, but I think I have it under control.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Igor warned me that he had several family emergency lately that made him tired. He will try to reply tonight if he can.

----------


## Emmerlaus

You know, Sweet Echo could simply be giving Harmony to Deepwood roll? Deepwood rolled an 8, which would make it a success?  :Small Confused: 

Glad to see you back Igor!  :Small Smile:

----------


## igordragonian

I think each of them lead other team?

----------


## igordragonian

wait is the whole group together?

----------


## igordragonian

Oldwolf? Are you ok?

----------


## Emmerlaus

So there is no obvious answer to our conoundrum?  :Small Confused: 

Sorry its being so long that I dont remember what you suggested to me.

Also... Im not getting out of the castle and I'll let Tea Agony drown with it and be doomed, inside the shadow world. 

Im thinking I'll convince the other pony the castle isnt being destroyed but transportated, That instead of fleeing, we need to stay inside the castle to go destroy the shadow monsters at their cores.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok Now we have time to interrogate this newcomer? Or not?

Cause Ill just follow up my own plan if the castle keeps being swallowed into the darkness. Ill interrupt her and catch her with my boxing spell before she even finish speaking.

----------


## igordragonian

your characters are so trigger happy. lol

----------


## Emmerlaus

> your characters are so trigger happy. lol


In a rush situation where adrenaline is high and no chance to regroup and feel safe, sure LOL

We are close to Tea Agony room right? Otherwise Deepwood wouldnt be there, as he stayed behind to guard Tea Agony room. So where did Clarity get that book?  :Small Confused: 

Also my girlfriend is keeping her laptop from Friday to Sunday this week because of her foot operation. Shes staying at home and need all the distractions she can get. Shes not used to be inactive. Ill try to post again next Monday but would appreciate an answer to my questions before that lol

----------


## Emmerlaus

Also... where are the other elements of Harmony if Starswirl is really banished to the shadow realm?

And she pretty much admitted she was a pony of shadow too right?

We also had Clarity mirror among those created by the ponies of shadows?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Also... where are the other elements of Harmony if Starswirl is really banished to the shadow realm?
> 
> And she pretty much admitted she was a pony of shadow too right?
> 
> We also had Clarity mirror among those created by the ponies of shadows?


The same as in the series. Starswhirl and the rest seal themselves with the pony of Shadows.

I would ay they were empowered by the Pony of shaows, to be precise. 

Yep, you have the mirrors from everyone including the 8 kidnapped creatures. (which include Clarity)

----------


## Emmerlaus

> The same as in the series. Starswhirl and the rest seal themselves with the pony of Shadows.
> 
> I would ay they were empowered by the Pony of shaows, to be precise. 
> 
> Yep, you have the mirrors from everyone including the 8 kidnapped creatures. (which include Clarity)


 :Eek:  OOOOOOOHHHH!

I thought you meant the PON*IES* of shadows, all the reflections linked to the mirrors! No wonder I was so confused b everything going on!

So the Castle is really sending everypony to the realm of Shadow if we remain in it... And only then can we try to save the Princesses and "try" to save Starswirl right?

IGOR: Which one of us should stay behind to go seek Midnight? I was thinking Deepwood would be the one to stay behind to take care of him if needed.

----------


## igordragonian

the tiara didnt worked?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> OOOOOOOHHHH!
> 
> I thought you meant the PON*IES* of shadows, all the reflections linked to the mirrors! No wonder I was so confused b everything going on!
> 
> So the Castle is really sending everypony to the realm of Shadow if we remain in it... And only then can we try to save the Princesses and "try" to save Starswirl right?
> 
> IGOR: Which one of us should stay behind to go seek Midnight? I was thinking Deepwood would be the one to stay behind to take care of him if needed.


Yep. I will say that everyone they had trapped is also in the real of shadows. So any kind of rescue has to happen there.




> the tiara didnt worked?


They dont really have a true mind. 
*Spoiler: Spoilery truth about the shadows*
Show


They are more like one giant force that wants to substitute life. Their "personalities" is just them imitating semblance of life.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Was Deepwood's shadow caught too? 

I just want to make sure Tea Agony has a plan for Midnight to be safe before posting. Since Deepwood will probably join us in the shadow realm, right Igor?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Nope, Deepwood´s shadow is still out there.

----------


## igordragonian

Animals are wqtching over Middy

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Animals are wqtching over Middy


Not to mention, I wouldnt put a baby in danger. Not my cup of tea.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Not to mention, I wouldnt put a baby in danger. Not my cup of tea.


Sorry Ill reply Wednesday. I had quite the long day today.

----------


## igordragonian

> Not to mention, I wouldnt put a baby in danger. Not my cup of tea.


You could in theory send Shadow Deepwood to use him as hostage.
In theory.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> You could in theory send Shadow Deepwood to use him as hostage.
> In theory.


Exactly! And that's why the best case scenario would be for Tea Agony to stay behind are go take Midnight away from there and make sure they stay with him.

But first... we need to get rid of CLarity, just being there listening.

Can I rule that we are throwing her off a window to die in a puff of smokes? So that we can keep things moving? I believe the discussion between Deepwood and Tea agony is going to be the important part here.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Exactly! And that's why the best case scenario would be for Tea Agony to stay behind are go take Midnight away from there and make sure they stay with him.
> 
> But first... we need to get rid of CLarity, just being there listening.
> 
> Can I rule that we are throwing her off a window to die in a puff of smokes? So that we can keep things moving? I believe the discussion between Deepwood and Tea agony is going to be the important part here.


But like I said I wont do that. Promise. No need to worry about that.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> But like I said I wont do that. Promise. No need to worry about that.


Ok sorry if I seem obtuse about it. I edited my post slightly then.  Should we ask her what the shadows realms is like?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Ok sorry if I seem obtuse about it. I edited my post slightly then.  Should we ask her what the shadows realms is like?


No. Not at all. 

Go ahead and get info if you want.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> No. Not at all. 
> 
> Go ahead and get info if you want.


Fine, I edited my post so we can ask.

----------


## igordragonian

Are you ok, Oldwolf?

----------


## Emmerlaus

Waiting to see if Igor is willing to push false Clarity out of the window to make sure she cant spy on us again.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Should I question why they created mirrors for each ponies in the staff? Why they need the mirrors? OR do we k now that already?  :Small Confused: 

What other questions we should ask you think?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Should I question why they created mirrors for each ponies in the staff? Why they need the mirrors? OR do we k now that already? 
> 
> What other questions we should ask you think?


The mirrors were created in a previous episode involving a mirror artifact from the castle. 

You can ask about the shadow world. About the shadow themselves. Anything else you feel like asking.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sorry for the delay, I had a crazy busy week. Today was my first day without any responsibilities that left me away from home since last week and even then, I had urgent paperwork and personal stuff to take care of. 

I wish I could take a break from my own life from time to time. I miss being a happy go lucky child lol

----------


## DaOldeWolf

igordragonian, everything alright? You havent posted in a while.

----------


## igordragonian

semi-alright.
I am always exasuted, I think next week I'l check it.
I'll reply

----------


## igordragonian

hey, did any of you watched the new episode?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> hey, did any of you watched the new episode?


... what new episode?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

of g5! The new series?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> of g5! The new series?


I dont even know the new serie name. Could you fully name it? So I can look for it?

----------


## igordragonian

My little pony- marks of magic.
on netflix.

in continue the movie

----------


## Emmerlaus

> My little pony- marks of magic.
> on netflix.
> 
> in continue the movie


Ahhhh, I unsubscribed of Netflix months ago, when their prices increased while threatening people we wont be able to share passwords anymore. And while their is a few things I would watch on Netflix... Im actually not sure if its worth my money. Maybe once I am in my weeks of vacation, when I'll have the time to just sit back and relax lol

----------


## igordragonian

trying to roll survival

(3d6)[*3*][*2*][*1*](6)

----------


## igordragonian

> trying to roll survival
> 
> [roll0]


so... 5
5+2=7

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> so... 5
> 5+2=7


Result has been placed in the OOC spoiler.

----------


## Emmerlaus

Im not sure what to think of you latest update Wolf... Ok, So Sketch Book is already outside? I thought most of the staff was in Tea Agony room... then again it would have become cramped, maybe.

So what now? Can we see our objective from afar? It seem there is not a lot of ways to get a sense of direction in this world...  :Small Confused: 

PS: Glad you finally answered Igor... Im very worried about you... You seem to have a hard time catching up with all your roleplay? Is roleplay on GITP becomes too much for you?  :Small Frown:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Im not sure what to think of you latest update Wolf... Ok, So Sketch Book is already outside? I thought most of the staff was in Tea Agony room... then again it would have become cramped, maybe.
> 
> So what now? Can we see our objective from afar? It seem there is not a lot of ways to get a sense of direction in this world... 
> 
> PS: Glad you finally answered Igor... Im very worried about you... You seem to have a hard time catching up with all your roleplay? Is roleplay on GITP becomes too much for you?


All staff members also fell into the darkness when everything was engulfed in darkness. They should be in the general area.

Yeah, the center should be easy to see. Its a pretty straight path too.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I dont want to let member of the staff in Tea Agony room if I didnt catch their shadows or were not with us in Tea Agony room when we switched to the realm fo Shadow. 

Was Sketch Book shadow captured?  :Small Confused: 

If not, I think I'll just tell him to go in his own room and wait there for our return.

EDIT: Sorry for the delay... Real life has become stressful and depressed because I messed up. Nothing I want to talk about but Im trying my best to get back to my happy self.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I dont want to let member of the staff in Tea Agony room if I didnt catch their shadows or were not with us in Tea Agony room when we switched to the realm fo Shadow. 
> 
> Was Sketch Book shadow captured? 
> 
> If not, I think I'll just tell him to go in his own room and wait there for our return.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the delay... Real life has become stressful and depressed because I messed up. Nothing I want to talk about but Im trying my best to get back to my happy self.


Nope, his shadow is still out there.

Hang in there! The rainbow always comes after the storm.

----------


## igordragonian

by the way...
g5 opinions?

----------


## Emmerlaus

So the ponies inside are released... but they dont wake up?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> by the way...
> g5 opinions?


Havent seen it yet. I have heard positive opinions from most youtubers I usually watch. 




> So the ponies inside are released... but they dont wake up?


Yep. They are still unconscious but they are free.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## igordragonian

I think the movie is amazing.
The only flaw I see is the connection to g4.
well, if you catch up tell me.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Are you still there, guys?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Are you still there, guys?


Sorry, Ill try to reply tomorrow. Im working 52 hours per week the whole summer and Im recovering from the night shifts I did the last few weeks. Fortunately no more night shifts in the near future so Ill be able to recover. I just have to find the time to respond. Ill pm Igor too tomorrow.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Are you still there, guys?


Told Igor. He will reply when he can. He says sorry for the delay

----------


## igordragonian

sorry, physiacly and emotionaly.. not a great time. I'll reply asap.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

ok. Time to give a poke.

----------


## igordragonian

I feel much better. I'll reply

----------


## igordragonian

did any of you has watched the tell your tale g5 new episode?
Do you know maybe where can we recuit.. a bit of fresh blood?

----------


## igordragonian

I will try to reply, but I have an operation tommorow.
I am not sure how would I feel after...
but if I am ok enough, I will reply.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> did any of you has watched the tell your tale g5 new episode?
> Do you know maybe where can we recuit.. a bit of fresh blood?


Give me a link in pm and Ill watch it. Good luck with your operation tommorow!

----------


## igordragonian

https://youtu.be/vMO9gPs8CpQ


this one.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I think I need a quick summery. The crystal are the ones we saw outside with memories of Starswirl and such? They are affecting the ... what now?  :Small Confused: 

Very sorry, I have a doctor appointement next week to deal with my overworked state I am in right now and since my schedule is clearing up FINALLY since summer is finally over, I'll return to a healthy lifestyle. I'll try to concentrate more on the roleplay in the future. Sorry, summer are always hard for me because of my jobs  :Small Red Face: 

Igor... those mlp g5 5 minutes episodes arent the same quality and fun I am used to when watching MLP. Even the animation is that lazy atrocious style that I despite. I gave it a honest try, watched 3 episodes. None of them made me "awww" or laugh. Sorry  :Small Frown:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I think I need a quick summery. The crystal are the ones we saw outside with memories of Starswirl and such? They are affecting the ... what now? 
> 
> Very sorry, I have a doctor appointement next week to deal with my overworked state I am in right now and since my schedule is clearing up FINALLY since summer is finally over, I'll return to a healthy lifestyle. I'll try to concentrate more on the roleplay in the future. Sorry, summer are always hard for me because of my jobs 
> 
> Igor... those mlp g5 5 minutes episodes arent the same quality and fun I am used to when watching MLP. Even the animation is that lazy atrocious style that I despite. I gave it a honest try, watched 3 episodes. None of them made me "awww" or laugh. Sorry


They contain memories of stuff that has happened in the castle. The crystals dont do anything else. 

I will be looking forward to your next post.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> They contain memories of stuff that has happened in the castle. The crystals dont do anything else. 
> 
> I will be looking forward to your next post.


And what does the journal do again? What is it?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> And what does the journal do again? What is it?


Starwhirl's journal with info of everything he knows.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Starwhirl's journal with info of everything he knows.


... I dont remember that part, will try to reread the thread when Im free. Sorry.  :Small Frown: 

My girlfriend got some health issue that got us scared the past 2 weeks. Part of it was her poor communication skills. And Im working on a day that supposed to be a day off, again. I hate this but I have to keep doing my best until the new security compagny absorb us and hopefully get more people on that work contract.  :Small Frown:  :Small Mad:

----------


## Emmerlaus

I started reading back the last few pages of our roleplay but my girlfriend health issues are distracting to say the least. Very stressful stuff. We are going to another city tomorrow, hoping to finally get some answers. Ill try to keep reading in the next few days unless RL decide to throw us another curveball tomorrow. 

In any case, Ill keep you updated and I have a vacation week next week. Sorry again for all the delays.

----------


## igordragonian

I hope you get better...

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I started reading back the last few pages of our roleplay but my girlfriend health issues are distracting to say the least. Very stressful stuff. We are going to another city tomorrow, hoping to finally get some answers. Ill try to keep reading in the next few days unless RL decide to throw us another curveball tomorrow. 
> 
> In any case, Ill keep you updated and I have a vacation week next week. Sorry again for all the delays.


Its understandable. Enjoy vacation!

Also, it's finally time for the theory of yours to bear its fruit.

----------


## igordragonian

For some reason this episode remind me of this song-

https://youtu.be/m9oX8lPNP0M

----------


## Emmerlaus

Hope Tea Agony rely is satisfying enough in term of of way of thinking and her psychological issues.

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> (Should I roll magic theory or something?Biubbles could definitely help. Maybe even Luna!)


I believe a mind roll should be fine. You can add a bonus from BubbleGuard helping. And dont forget to add an extra from your edge about magic.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> I believe a mind roll should be fine. You can add a bonus from BubbleGuard helping. And dont forget to add an extra from your edge about magic.


Well I found Sugar Rush character sheet... but I cant find tea agony sheet? Can someone link it to me?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Should I just remake Tea Agony character sheet? How many points we have then?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Should I just remake Tea Agony character sheet? How many points we have then?


65 xp on my sheet. Not sure about any others.

----------


## igordragonian

Deepwood has 70 XP.
Oldwolf has some issue and didnt uldated Bubble Guard for a loooong time

----------


## Emmerlaus

Ok, found the website and the page for character creation. I'll work on her tommorow. Had a very long day today. Two serious talks with my supervisors/bosses today, wish my job situation was more steady... and my adorable, sweet GF less needy lol

----------


## Emmerlaus

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...-tw/edit#gid=0

Ok, I made this!

So I guess a Mind roll is... this?

(2d6)[*1*][*3*](4) + 3 = 7

Do I need to reroll or add something?

----------


## Emmerlaus

How many mirrors do we have, so I know to how low we can lower the TN ?  :Small Confused: 

And is there one of the mirrors we should NOT fuse?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> How many mirrors do we have, so I know to how low we can lower the TN ? 
> 
> And is there one of the mirrors we should NOT fuse?


One point less for each mirror from magic users.

Yes. If you go for staff only mirrors, something special might happen.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> One point less for each mirror from magic users.
> 
> Yes. If you go for staff only mirrors, something special might happen.


You mean current Staff member right? Not one that left like Clarity?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> You mean current Staff member right? Not one that left like Clarity?


Yes. Exactly as you guessed. Only current staff members.

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Yes. Exactly as you guessed. Only current staff members.


Ok, lets see... I'll go with the more obvious ones and their loved ones: Sugar Rush, Tea Agony, Deepwood... Do you mean the NPCs as well? like Golden Hour, Money Bags, Harvest Moon, etc?  :Small Confused:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Do you mean the NPCs as well? like Golden Hour, Money Bags, Harvest Moon, etc?


Yes. Pretty much.

----------


## Emmerlaus

I counted them and we have 9 current Staff members, including the NPCS and without Bubbles or Charcoal Knight included. So ND 14 - 9 for a DN of 5.
(2d6)[*6*][*2*](8) + 3 = 11

To be fair, its a success now if I score higher then 1 lol

EDIT: Should I post something in the OCC that happens when we merge them? You wanna do the next update Wolf?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> I counted them and we have 9 current Staff members, including the NPCS and without Bubbles or Charcoal Knight included. So ND 14 - 9 for a DN of 5.
> [roll0] + 3 = 11
> 
> To be fair, its a success now if I score higher then 1 lol
> 
> EDIT: Should I post something in the OCC that happens when we merge them? You wanna do the next update Wolf?


Well, I was mostly waitig for your post of castig the spell before making my next post. Do you want me to post first?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Well, I was mostly waitig for your post of castig the spell before making my next post. Do you want me to post first?


Going to bed now. Stressful week. GF had her leg operation this week in a town I had to drive to, long drive. I hate driving. And working total of 50 hours this week.

But I'll have a lot of time on Monday and Tuesday to answer the post. Sorry for the delay. RL is just being stressful and busy.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Sugar Rush and the others are still at the castle... we could technically get them and have them become alicorns too?

Im sure wondering how Sugar Rush will be affected by it, being part dragon and all lol  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Emmerlaus

Just poking around to check if you guys are still alive  :Small Wink:

----------


## igordragonian

I dont if I am alive, but I having moves!


https://youtu.be/tYmm7WL62yE


kidding. All is fine. sort of

----------


## igordragonian

Does Sweet Echo shapeshift as the others?

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Does Sweet Echo shapeshift as the others?


I believe she did, you stated as such? Wolf didnt confirm it but I dont see why it wouldnt work on bat ponies lol

----------


## igordragonian

they arent exactly from the three tribes, maybe potential shengians?

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> they arent exactly from the three tribes, maybe potential shengians?


I am fine with handwaving the possibility. No reason to exclude bat ponies from the fun.

----------


## Emmerlaus

How many ponies can help to cast the spell, each giving a +2?

Also, what prevent us fromo using the magic item again, over and over, for everypony? Time?  :Small Confused:

----------


## igordragonian

Hmm..
maybe not the most optimized option, but seeing what in Celestia's mind sound like fun

----------


## DaOldeWolf

Merry Christmas, guys! Hope you have some happy holidays!

----------


## Emmerlaus

> Merry Christmas, guys! Hope you have some happy holidays!


Merry Christmas to you too Wolf! Please answer my question though if you want me to reply IC lol 

Merry Christmas to you too Igor! As Deepwood would says, lets hope next year wont be as terrible as the ones before it!  :Small Wink:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> Merry Christmas to you too Wolf! Please answer my question though if you want me to reply IC lol 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too Igor! As Deepwood would says, lets hope next year wont be as terrible as the ones before it!


As for the question, it would probably take longer. But that is about it. Like I said. Up to any option.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DaOldeWolf

> As for the question, it would probably take longer. But that is about it. Like I said. Up to any option.


I wanted to wish all a happy new year!

----------

